# Glasgow Ladies Part???



## Carrie D

Hi...been looking for the Glasgow Ladies thread (think we're up to Part 20 or 21!)  I'm guessing it's one of the ones that were accidentally deleted, so hoping we can start a new one.  Maybe this will be it.

So, all you Glasgow Ladies, hope you're still out there somewhere!

Carrie D x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi carrie
what a nightmare trying to find the thread
thankfully found a friendly face   
how you hope your keeping well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Carrie D

I know, I was searching everywhere until I figured it had gone and wasn't coming back!  Hopefully the others will find it because we've got some great stories going on.

I'm doing fine.  Not much in way of TX, decided against adoption so just going to take life as it comes.  Still got a couple of egg laying years left, so still have hope!

How are you keeping?  I've thought about you a lot over the past year and am so chuffed for you and DH.  How was it when you finally had the scan and saw your little one for the first time?  I've thought about that moment and am pretty sure I'd be a bubbling wreck!

Anyhoo, let's hope we have some friends to join us soon!  Come on Glasgow Ladies...where are you?

Carrie D xx


----------



## mierran

hi folkes. 

carrie - cheers for starting thread. fingers xd for the future for you. and in my case i was a bubbling wreck. i had consultant in tears too - was emergency scan sat pm. so amazing to see 2 little heartbeats. even more amazing to see them now. 

mrs h - how's your pregnancy going? when's your next scan? so happy for you both. 

we 're doing ok. babies have bronchiolitis so had to spend sat night in yorkhill as m's chest bad and he needed oxygen and s needed observation. v scary. i've got bug too so we're a fine trio

anyway hi to all 

x x


----------



## weecaz

Hi Girls, was looking for this thread for ages, been absent since last treatment couldn't face it.  Mrs Hoopy I sent you a PM, I'm so happy for you.

Well I'm treatment number four at GCRM, having ICSI and have two 8 cell, embies on board - I hope this time them blooming well stick!!  OTD 8/3/2011 and as always driving myself potty.

Anyway girlies, please send some PMA my way 

xxx


----------



## mierran

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you wee caz. here's hoping it's a BFP with a bundle of joy or 2 in 9 months time. 
x x


----------



## Carrie D

Fingers crossed weecaz...Here's to an even wee-er Caz (or Cazes) being onboard!

Good to hear news from you Mierran, but sorry to hear you and the twins are sick at the moment.  Wishing you all a speedy recovery x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
caz sending you loads of      
mieran sorry to hear your all under the weather hope dh is running around after you all   

we had our 13wk scan on monday and all is well ,we had awee scare last week end up in hospital with a suspected twisted ovary that they think is due to the medication i am still on   so we have really had an extra scan but my god was really scary
your right carrie bubbling like a big baby mr h was nt there for scan last week so poor nurse had me sniffling on her   
so i start to come off the medication this week so a bit scary but only person who is worrying is me  

anyway hope everyone else is well its good to see the board filling up again   

take care
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## weecaz

Thanks for your nice messages, I'm sorry I've been awol for so long just gutted after last cycle couldn't face it, but I'm back.      all the way.

I'm off to watch the footie, but will be checking in a wee bit more regularly and with some personals.

xx


----------



## Carrie D

Glad all is ok with you Mrs Hoopy.  After all the stress getting to this point, any additional stress is just truly unfair!  I think we've all got enough to last us a lifetime.

Just finished a call with a girl on my team...Guess what? 12 weeks pregnant.  I've got 3 people on my team and 2 are pregnant and have told me within a few days of each other (the 3rd member is a guy, so I should be safe there!)  So, here I am with that heavy feeling inside as I congratulate others and just wish so much it was me.  I'll be over it by tomorrow, but just feeling a bit down right now.

Anyhow, going to watch Masterchef.  Carrie D x


----------



## misha moo

YEEEEHHHH!!!! 

GLASGOW GIRLIES ARE BACK!!!!!

Wee Caz i have everything crossed for u chick!!

mierran - much love to u and the babies

carrie d- just a big hug honey, we all feel ur sadness  we have all been there, but u will be ok by tomorrow cause thats what we do, bounce back x

Mrs H- glad all is well with baby H  

Ok will do proper catch up soon as i should be in bed for work, been getting my prices for my drugs cheapest so far £1200!! ouch 
nite 
MISHA XX


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello girls !


Glad to have caught up with you.


Mierran - sorry to hear your babies haven't been well. That must have been horrible. Hospital is not a place you want to be with a baby for too long. But best to be safe with these things.


Mrs H - so glad all is well with you. Those first few weeks are a nightmare. I had spotting off and on before I had my first scan and some really bad pain and I remember thinking that was that. It had taken so long to get there and it was too good to be true but I now understand loads of folk have this its just us IF girls are so much more sensitive and atuned to it all. Are you enjoying telling everyone now ? I remember I had kept this secret for such a long time in a way I didn't want to let it out !


CarrieD - Its so tough the baby announcements. I still feel weird about it. Learned behaviour and I still feel the pain for the ladies out there that are still on the journey and having to face this. Do they know about your situation ? Sometimes it is better that they don't but sometimes not.


Misha - how are you ? When are you heading to Norway. £1200 seems steep. What protocol are you on ?


Wee Caz - Fingers crossed. It doesn't get any easier does it. Try not to symptom spot. Easier said than done! I know.


Snzk - how are things with you ? Have you been back to GCRM yet ?


AFM - all well. Although that is not strictly true. I had the most horrendous gastroentroitis on Monday, couldn't leave bed. DH had to stay home from work and I had vague recollections of him moving around with the babies. He then took it overnight. So I called my parents and they came up for a couple of nights. Thankfully the boys are fine and we are on the mend although still a wee bit jaded. It is these times I wish we had family closer ! The boys are 5 months now. Can't believe it. I'm sure you feel the same Mierran. Reading up about weaning but all sounds scary and although they are 5 months they are really only 4 as they were premature. What to do ? Head in sand for a bit I think !


Anyway, best get on. Hope all of you are well.


M
x


----------



## dragonlady1380

hi all, 
im at the gri on saturday to have bloods done b4 we start tx and i was just wondering if any of u know if this is a clinic they just run on a saturday as they said there will not be a dr or reception staff there just show up at the time given and have bloods taken.


----------



## snzk

hey all...
found the thread at last !!!

meirran, hope you and your babies have recovered...sending hugs   

weecaz - hope you are keeping well, roll on the 8th,sending you some     and   . 

mrs hoopy - glad alls okay with your scan, hope you're keeping well 

CarrieD - how are you? hope you are feeling a bit better, can understand those feelings     

misha - hey how are you progressing with Norway? I lost the thread so wasn't sure if you still went or not.

minnemouse  - thanks for the PM, helped me find the thread !!!   

dragonlady - hi, sorry no idea on gri, maybe one of the other girls will be able to advise you. 

AFM, well, so the journey begins all over again. After time out since 2009, I've started 3rd ICSI at GCRM. AMH normal for an old fogey at 5.9 but less than before so changing to the 'Flare Protocol'. Lots to take in as protocol is so different from last 2 tx's. Been going to Hypnofertlity which has been good. Heading on a wee holiday next week for a few days so will be all refreshed and ready to go... 

take care all and it's good to catch up after so long....
xxxx


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls, hope you dont mind me jumpin aboard your thread.
dragonlady 1380 i went to gri on a sat morn for my prostap injection and it was just me and db and the pgd nurse. no one else was there.there is always someone there from 9am till 3pm on a sat. they only do what they desperately have to do on the weekend i think. the nurse that saw us wasnt even wearing her uniform, just jeans and ugg boots and she gave me my jag etc....not that it matters what she was wearing, a black bag would have been fine for me, as long as i got my jabs hee hee but it just seemed a wee bit strange that even thought they are still administering your treatment its a total dress down and casual day.
hope your tx is going well x


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI Ladies

I am a fellow Glaswegian and have just joined the boards.  Thought that I would say hi.

Hope that you are all well.  

xx


----------



## snzk

hey,
hope everyone ok.
That's me sorted, will start on Boreselin on the 8th April, scan booked for 15th April...


----------



## weecaz

SNZK that's great news.  I did the flare protocol it's night and day, you will not believe how quick the process is.  Good luck sweetie.

OTD for me tommorrow, I'm climbing the walls  and am on the verge of knocking DH out, everytime I go the loo he is asking if I'm O.K - bless   

Bad day yesterday, was convinced AF on her way, tears the lot      !!! but touch wood the witch is staying away     my embies have stayed on board.

Off to listen knicker check and then to listen to relaxation CD for a bit of      try and get my head together.  Roll on tommorrow 

Sorry its a bit of a me post, but I can't concentrate on anything else


----------



## snzk

weecaz - good luck for tomorrow...       
yeh, so far with what I know about the flare it is so different from last tx's. here's hoping...

catch up soon. xx


----------



## mierran

hi everyone

good luck wee caz. fingers crossed

snzk -  here's hoping the flare protocol is the one that works. enjoy your hols

we're getting better - tho DP now has it !!!


----------



## Carrie D

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Wee Caz xx


----------



## Carrie D

Just popping on to see if there was any news from Wee Caz


----------



## peachypam

Oh great...found you all!As you can see below I'm havin' my first treatment at GCRM.On second day of stimms.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## weecaz

Arrggghhh BFN - DH and I are absolutely gutted.  Once convinced this was our time  First time we have got to OTD without period!!


----------



## nessiebro

wee caz....i am so so sorry to hear your news sending you lots of     
love
michelle x


----------



## snzk

weecaz - so sorry to read your news..sending you and DH lots of     xxxx


----------



## mierran

so sorry hon. was it bloods you got done or a hpt? 
x x


----------



## Carrie D

So sorry to hear your news Wee Caz...I was hoping it was your time. xx


----------



## weecaz

Thanks for really nice messages and hugs.  Mierran it was blood test, and as soon as I received phone call AF appeared with a vengance 

Don't know what's next, maybe one more go? 

Hope you are all well, catch up soon xx Caz


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi caz
i am really sorry     was thinking about you loads our laptop ws playing up and couldnt get on but was really thinking about you    
hope you take some time and have some wine  
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## misha moo

Wee caz, sorry it wasnt the outcome u were hoping for honey   sending u lots of hugs xx


----------



## weecaz

Wow it's been quiet on here, hope you are all well.

Snzk - how you getting on with treatment?

I've got follow up tommorrow with GCRM, we have decided one final go (must be mad) and then consider adoption.  Gonna have a few month of maybe start in June. 

Have any of you guys heard of 'intralipid infusions' to try and support implanation??  i've had a search on hear and couldn't find anything.  It is mentioned in the GCRM's letter and they are prepared to use it if required??


----------



## snzk

hey...
weecaz - that's great you are having a final tx. Hope you get on okay at your follow up and they sort out a good plan for you. The intrallipid infusions are given like a drip and they are to combat any natural killer cells, assist with implantation and reduce the risk of miscarriage. That's about as much as I know. They don't have me getting any, i'll be on clexane & prednisolone if I get to that stage....
I start Buserelin on the 8th April so not long to wait now..

xxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone just bookmarking xx


----------



## mierran

weecaz -   have you had any immune testing done ( see immune board ) ? 
There are 2 levels of chicago tests that are done.  you can get most of the level 1 tests done by your gp if you have a nice one and describe implantation failures as like early miscarriages. dr gorgy is the main expert . it's also worth reading ' is your body baby friendly' if you havent already got it. 

hi to everyone else

x x


----------



## Mrs R

So glad to have finally found you all again, was missing the chat & getting annoyed I couldn't find the thread!! So here we are )

Caz - sorry about your result but good luck for next attempt, your time will come.

Mierran - how are the twins? Luke had bronchiolitis at 14wks & it was scary stuff, we ended up at Yorkhill too. Hope they're better xx

Mrs H - you taking things easy i hope?

Hello to everyone else!

Busy my end, Luke is almost 14mths now, walking, 8 teeth & being a typical boy into everything! 
Luv him to bits!!!! Proper wee miracle!

Catch up again soon now I've found you all

Mrs r xx


----------



## mierran

Mrs R - glad to see you, and to hear Luke is doing well. he's such a big boy now.  how time flies.   

wee caz - how're you bearing up?   

snzk - here's hoping it's a BFP for you, and a happy ending to this journey,       

hi and hugs to everyone else

AFM all ok this end. I've started them on baby rice. v messy !! they're still eating me out of house and home. the health visitor says their weight gain should start to slow. no sign so far - prob as they're catching up from when ill. I could do with a bit more sleep tho.   

x x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
caz i ve not heard about the treatment your talking about but after 5 failed goes we had to look into something after loads of meetings and arguments at the gri dr lyall(who was fantastic) supported us by putting me on hcg and gestone (progertrone) injections three times aweek up until 12wks its a common method of hormone support when people have lots of misccariage which they class numerous failed implant attepmts as     hope this helps   
snk how are you       
mieran nice to hear from you 

mrs r glad you found us   were doing ok had my 16wk midwife appoinment yesterday so although baby was running from the doppler   we did hear  the heartbeat which is always a relief      bet you dont have enough time in the day to keep up with all of lukes energy    

hope everyone else is doing good its nice to see some sun and early nights summer is nearly here     
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## snzk

hi all,

Mrs hoopy - so glad you and baby are doing well, that's great everything good at your 16wk scan. Thanks for the    &   , I need as much as you can spare...haha

Mrs R - where's the time gone, can't believe Luke is 14mths already !!!. How's he coming on with his walking?

Mierran - glad you and your family are doing well. I can imagine feeding time is fun although messy... Thanks for the   , fingers crossed it's my time.

Raniwell - how are you?

Weecaz - how's things with you? how did your followup appointment go?

Hi to all i've missed... xxxx


----------



## snzk

huh...missed our the AFM....so here it is...
start noritheristerone tomorrow, collect drugs on Saturday and start buserelin injections on 8th April. Seems to have come round really quickly !!!  eek.... got sorted with GP today so they will prescribe the prednisolone & clexane injections should I get to transfer stage so all set !!!

xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey Ladies

Glad to see everyone is getting on ok

Mierran- So the babies are on an eating mission!   they will slow down when they are ready, there wee bodies must be needing it. I dont always think the midwifes are always right in that respect, i remember my sister getting a right telling off from the midwife when she had her little girl cause the midwife said she was eating too much! my sister told her to come and take a go at looking after her when she was screaming the house down for something to eat!  

Mrs Hoopy- glad everything is going well with bump! 

Mrs R- woo hoo! ur back on the thread! glad u found us too  

Snzk- I am not too far behind u, i too feel as if its been ages in coming and then all of a sudden the last few weeks have flown in and its almost here!! BIG EEEEKKK!!!

Sorry i have been a wee bit AWOL! been so busy, i have recently reduced my hours at my day job and it feels FAB!! feel like i actually have a bit of a life now. I finished the pill now and started sniffing! all my drugs and in the fridge and ready to go, got my prescription from asda! did a lot of shopping about and they were deff the cheapest. Due to go to my doc in a few days time do u think it would be too cheeky to ask him for some siringers for my meds?? as that was the only thing not included in the price of the drugs.

ok i better go heading out with DH and some friends for dinner and drinks so better go and get ready !

Hi to everyone else, wee caz, carrie d, cars x


----------



## Cars

hey everyone, hope ur all doing good, just bookmarking as knackered! Will catch up with u all tmrw xx glad to find this thread again!


----------



## Mrs R

Lovely to read that everyone is doing well & some of you are venturing aboard the crazy rollercoaster ride again.... I hope to see lots of bfp's ( come on big man the Glasgow ladies deserve some magical bfp's ;o) )

Lukes got his MMR injection this afternoon (

Snzk - we took him for his 1st proper shoes from Clarks at the weekend so he's toddling about all proud of himself! Getting bit too gallus at times with it, lol

Mrs H - glad appt went well. Did you notice how many beats/minute I have a theory in terms of heart rate & flavour!!! Lol

Mierran - I'm still waiting for Lukes growth spurt to calm down, lol!!!! He's off the centile chart for his height and is on the 90th for his weight! He's a big tall hungry boy, bit of a lean machine though, lol 

Catch you all again soon, luv n luck

Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,

Mrs R - how are you? Hope Luke was okay getting his MMR injection..I can just imagine him running around in his new shoes...haha   

Misha - how are things going with you? Did you're GP give you what you needed??   

Cars - hope you are doing good.  

Mierran - how are you and the babies...hope they aren't eating you out of house and home. !!   

Mrs H - hope everything going well with you and the bump !!.. xx  

peachypam - how's things going with your tx ??

Wee caz - hope you are well.   

Hi to everyone I've missed.

I'm on day 6 of D/R so not long to go now, start jabbing next friday !!!...

take care all xxx


----------



## Cars

Snzk- the very very best of luck with this tx.. we all be have our fingers crossed for you


----------



## weecaz

Ladies a quick hello, hope you are all well, laptop has been knackered (and DH is a Computer Engineer lol) I'm knackered too but will catch you soon xx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
cars - thanks, i'll take all the      everyone can spare... how are thing with you ??

Weecaz - hope you are doing okay..

counting down the days, buserelin starts on friday then gonal f on monday. still going to hpynofertility and enjoying it so far...

take care all xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hey

Hope ur all well  

Snkz-Contacted the doc's, he said he would try to order them for me but he might have to do it on a special order and i would need to pay, but wasn't sure if i could get them at all. So i phoned them on Mon to find out what was happening and was told there has been a letter dictated to me from the nurse!!??! and i had to phone back on Fri to find out whats in at as the admin lady is on holiday till then!!! aarrggh  why is nothing every simple! DH says they hand needles out no probs to all the druggies, why is it an issue for us! Anyway i start injecting on the 19th so i ain't far behind u, how are u feeling this time round?? i am trying not to think about it or what the outcome might be

weecaz- hurry up and come back! get that DH of yours to get it sorted  

Ok any suggestions ladies on where i could get some needles pronto, i start injecting soon and want to get it sorted

love to everyone else

MISHA XX


----------



## misha moo

Oh ment to ask snkz what exactly is hypnofertility??


----------



## snzk

hey misha,

sorry to hear that you haven't managed to sort out needles with your GP yet. I'm surprised they are being so awkward about it, there is no reason why they can't provide them. I guess each practice makes up their own rules  !! Your DH is right, the druggies get them free and they pop out kids with no probs...aaaggghhh. !!! Fingers crossed you get sorted in plenty time before the 19th. 

I'm doing fine, feeling excited but aprehensive as the treatment is nothing i've had before so wee bit scared of not responding. Trying to keep focused and positive. the hypnofertiliy is really preparing your mind that your body is ready and visualising & relaxation. Certainly helps keep a positive mind. I've found it weird sometimes but will try anything !!

take care all. xx


----------



## peachypam

Hey snzk...I've just finished my 1st ICSI with GCRM.BFN unfortunately.Are you doing your 3rd cycle at GCRM and if yes what are they doing differently?


----------



## snzk

hey peachypam, sorry to hear your 1st ICSI was not successful.     

Nothing changed with my first 2 tx's with them. I had prostap on Day 21, then Menopur 225 for 11days. Both times had 8-9 eggs, 1st time only 1 fertilised and second time 3 fertilised. Nothign to freeze & both BFN.. 
As I am now an old fart at 41, and my AMH has halved since my tx's in 2009, they have changed everything this time.
It is the flare protocol with buserelin & gonal f. I've been on norethisterone for 10 days and the higher doze of folic acid for 2mths. They are changing the ET support to clexane injections & prednisolone if I make it to that stage. So, it is exciting but very daunting when I just have no idea how i'll react to the different drugs.

when do you have your review?? were you on short or long protocol??

PM me if you like. xxxx


----------



## peachypam

SNZK I was on long protocol and have amh of 17.2.Think they expected me to respond better to the drugs.I got 6 eggs, 5 fertilised but in the end was only left with two low grade embies which were transferred on day 3.To be honest, we didn't hold out much hope from the day of transfer as they were not good quality at all.The annoying thing is, we had two top grade embies on day 2 so we went to tranfer thinking that we would get one of them transferred.Instead when we got there, we were told the two front runners had stopped growing and they advised tranferring the two ones that had been described the day before as 'scrappy'!!!
Don't know if I'm making sense!


----------



## snzk

peachypam.
that's a shame. I guess they must have thought the chances of a BFP would be greater if the sluggish ones took on a spurt rather than the ones which had stopped totally. I totally understand you and it is hard to take in. Lots of what if's and why's. If they expected you to respond better then it is possible they would look at changes if you were to embark on another cycle. When is your review? i'd be sure to write down a list of questions before you see them. Is it Marco you see??
take care  xx


----------



## peachypam

Yeh its Marco.I'm ok about everything.Went into this knowing the stats.Going to get my blood done tomorrow to confirm BFN so will arrange review then.Do you have to wait another month after this AF or can they be talked into letting you start right away on day 21 of this cycle?
Have found GCRM great and am so glad we are able to go private.....not that I had any choice as I have two kids already from 1st marriage.


----------



## snzk

hi peachypam,

that's good you are feeling okay. Well, I know in 2009 I did mine one after the other,  infact I only had 1mths break in between and that was because I needed another months wage to be able to afford it !! so as soon as you have your review you will be able to discuss this with Marco and get started. No need to re-sign consents either, just call to pay then your all set. Hope you don't have too long to wait for your review appointment then.

xx


----------



## peachypam

Hey snzk, I was just gonna ask you if you had to sign consents again!Thanks for that.Well my review is on the 26th April and it so happens that will be day 21 for me!Hoping I can get my prostap that day.Can't believe another £5k!!!!!!


----------



## snzk

peachypam.
yeh, the consents last for 2yrs so you shouldn't need to sign them again. Only change was they asked for a deposit of £250 when we booked which we weren't asked for before. I know, it is such an expense when it doesn't work but worth it if it does. This is our 3rd time paying so the purse is well and truly empty !!
2nd time I went I had the prostap at the review appointment so if they don't change anything then you could be all set for 29th. !!.. 
DP did my buserelin injection this morning at 4.30am !!! Though incase I can't do it myself he should so has to be before he goes to work. Went fine tho, might try tomorrows myself. Will be early rise to do it everyday but can go back to bed..

hi to everyone else, hope alls well.

take care all xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies,


How are you doing ? Not sure what it is like in the West but it looks like it is going to be a sunny one in the East.


Snzk - glad to hear things are going well for you. You sound very relaxed and on top of things. I am sure the 'flare' protocol will be fine for you. I was a disaster before as you'll remember but the flare made a big difference. Not loads of eggs. 4 each time but that is plenty. Everything crossed for you.


Mierran - nice to see a pic of your two wee smashers. I am trying weaning too. One twin is great and is quite happy the other just won't open his mouth. I like you don't want to be doing them separately but I don't want to hold the hungry one back ! Health visitor said it isn't an age thing but a development thing to do with the tongue/palate so that probably explains it. My hungry boy has 2 teeth, so he's probably further along the road.


Mrs R - sounds like you have a hungry boy too. Tbh mine aren't really they are still quite small compare to others of their age but I guess they were early. I saw a 6lb baby the other day and couldn't believe how tiny he was. And mine were 4 ! Any news on your Dad ?


PeacheyPam - sorry to hear your treatment didn't work out. I had a BFN in October '09 at GCRM and then started again in the December and I now have 2 lovely (very loud boys!).


Misha Moo - how is it going ? Ready to start again ? It is exciting in a scary way isn't it ?


Wee Caz - sorry to hear you didn't manage it last time and really pleased to hear you are going again. I sometimes think that is the best way to go. It worked for me anyway. 


Cars - how are you doing ?


Mrs Hoopy - how is that bump coming on ?


Just had a thought the other night. Don't know why it came to me but did we ever get an annoucement from Tashia ? I think I was in new born land when she was due and might have missed it. 


AFM things going well here. Boys are nearly 7 months (6 months gestionally) so are becoming a pair of wee characters. Nice to have the better weather and get out and about a bit more. 


Have a lovely weekend girls.


M
xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey Ladies

Hope ur all well, mini so nice your on the thread and ur 2 wee ones are doing well.

Had a bit of a wobble today! after my doc's surgery mucking me about for almost 2wks! i finally found out today they couldn't give me the needles i need for tx  was so annoyed with them as all they had to do was tell me that last wk when i called them, but no! They made me call back again today as a letter was being typed up to me and the person typing it was only working today and no one else could read me the contents of the letter because they didn't understand it??!!! WTF ??!! arrggh! why just not tell me either a yes or no over the phone so i can get on with organising things??!!  

Anyway they suggested my local pharmacy's who was about as much help as a chocolate tea pot! Then i went to phone the clinic to ask for help, but they were closed! Then me and DH drove all the way down to the original pharmacist where we got the drugs and they had a look on the system to see what they could order in, she could only get me syringe in a box of 100 ( only need about 14) but couldn't get me it with the right size of needle head, apparently this type could only be got from a hospital and is not commonly used nowdays because of the pre filled pens! 

Ok plan B, i was thinking of phoning the GRI on monday to see if they could order some in for me, has anyone did this?? failing that i will contact my clinic in Norway and see what they say. They other thing the pharmacist recommended is going to a needle exchange, she said in a joking way " you don't look like an active drug user, so i am sure they would believe your story and give you some" she totally agreed with me when i said if i were and active drug user i wouldn't be in this situation cause i would have popped out a litter of kids by now, been given all the help going, oh and plenty of needles!  

OK gripe 2 for today is the fact my body let me down, no AF so far so the clinic wants me to go for a privet scan before starting stimms next wk just to check the lining in womb is nice and thin. The only time i want AF and typical no sign, i checked out GCRM they are £115 for a scan, does anyone know if the nutfield is cheaper and how much notice do u have to give them to fit u in? i want to try and hold off a few more days in case AF does show up.

So sorry about the big indulgent me post! just felt really tearful today ( fingers crossed its AF waiting to show up) My boss at work is also causing me lost of stress by moving me to a new position  and place 2 days before i finish up for TX, and no one there has been able to confirm my time of for TX will be honered!! even though my boss assured me it will, i would stop feeling stressed until i know for sure, as she has let myself and many of my colleagues down before, she is not the most reliable or trustworthy person.

Why does every singel bloody step of this TX thing have to be so hard? why can the wee things even just be simple? then we would have lots of energy and focus to deal with the big things, but every thing has to be hard.

Thanks for letting me get this of my chest X

MISHA X


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi misha
       think you need some of these
i would try the junkie clinic at your local health centre first as well as phoning the gri at the same time more is better than less your doctor has been shocking some of these receptionists need a brought down from there power trips and to remember there dealing with people
if your work let you down then you go off sick its that simole there is nothing more important that what your doing now and to be stress free      
doing a wee af dance for you our flaming bodies they need to start listening to what is expected of them    

take care
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## snzk

morning ladies

misha...      that is awful the way you have been treated. I cannot believe your GP has been so awful and not provided you with the needles. I don't know but if you have no luck with the drug clinic or GRI why not call Central Homecare?  You are right, all the stress is the last thing you need. Don't apologise for sounding off, that's what we are all here for and at least it is getting it off your chest. We would all feel the exact same !!!!   

I've no idea about Nutfield but i've heard Babybond do them for around £90. I know they are based in Livingston but think they have then in Glasgow / Edinburgh too.

Sending you lots of    and hoping this doesn't drive you   ... just yell if you need to chat ..xxxx

mrs hoopy - how's things going with you ??

minniemouse - thanks for the note, I'm trying to stay as relaxed as possible and managing to deal with the stage as I get to it. day 2 of buserelin and start gonal f on monday. so far so good... glad to hear all's well with your boys.. xxx

take care all xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Misha

I am afraid that I don't have much advice but wanted to give you some of these           and wish you the best.  I really hope that you can get it all sorted ok and can believe your GP mucking you about.  I also get mucked about by them.  Perhaps you should look into complaining about the service that you have received?

Please let us know how you get on.  Good luck.

xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,

hope all's well with everyone.

stimming is going fine, decided due to  DP's shift, we would stick to 4.30am in the morning as even though it's 3rd tx, i'm still a wimp and can't self inject !!. Anyway, it seems to work great since i'm still half asleep and just nod off again afterwards...haha 

very tired today so planning a nice quiet night with a book...

xx


----------



## Julietta

Hello ladies, just found ur thread again! Wanted to say a big hi again and that also on behalf of Tashia she gave birth to a baby boy Noah in November time. We met last month or maybe longer and he is so cute like his big bro Oliver x We are doing great. Innes our wee miracle boy will be THREE in August!!!! He is a right charmer, loves to dance and sing and is loving life. We may be thinking about trying again in a few months but are taking our time as only three frozen embies left and one tube of 5 sperm!!! We have a great balance of work, family life and play and I am a tad worried that if it ever did work we would have twins, as would love that but we really could not afford it as money so tight. We have been told to put two in as we really have nothing to play with so need to be sensible x Hols in June so will book an appt in July at GCRM.

Mrs Hoopy, again so so pleased for u xxx big positive vibes for u ladies too  be on soon just so busy at work!!!!

Julz


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Thanks so much ladies for putting up with my rant  but what is it they say about the best laid plans? Nothing has went smooth with this tx so far, probs with work, major probs with needles and no AF! Went to GCRM this morning for a scan, was told that womb lining was VERY THIN measuring 3, the nurse knew the reason i wanted the scan and i came away with the impression from her that it was thin and that was good before i start stimming next wk, so i was all chuffed thinking i was no good to go and starting stimms on tue would go ahead as planned. GCRM faxed results to my clinic, who contacted me to say that if i didnt have a bleed before tue tx would have to be pushed back a bit for another wk!!! WTF? EH? they said that the results from the scan stated womb lining was over 3 and my Norwegian nurse said that between 3-6 it would shead? A few phone calls ensued and to try to sort it out and make sure i was deff getting the right information and at the end of it my clinic says the same as they did this morning, i need an AF first, that i know but i am a bit confused about this thickness/thinness of womb lining. Any thoughts ladies?? 

Its going to be such a major pain in the ass if i need to change dates as we have booked flights (one way thankfully) hotel and time off work.

Julietta- today was my first experience of GCRM, its a really nice clinic inside, quite right to get a wee hol first x

Snzk- I am the same as u, this is my 4th cycle and i still haven't injected myself once!  can believe u have to get up at the time in the morning i though i was bad enough at 6am lol

Again thanks for the support Ladies, Mrs hoopy, mini, sugarpielaura x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,


How are you ?


Misha - poor you. Did you manage to get the needles sorted out ? I would recommend Homecare too. It is so typical of AF not to play ball when you need her too. The GPs can sometimes be a bit funny about IVF things. I needed Clexane and although  my GP was happy to prescribe on a personal level for 'pregnancy support' that is not allowed in Lothian so I had to pay for them. Not a big deal in the big scheme of things but a bit annoying none the less. Easy for me to say but try not to stress too much. It will all come together although it might not feel like it at the mo.


Snzk - how are you doing ? Still jabbing away ?!  


Julietta - that is funny, I was just asking about Tashia a few days ago. My bundles arrived in September so I was knee deep in new baby stuff when Tashia was due so I thought I'd maybe missed it. Glad to hear she is doing well. The two boys club is a good place to be !   My twins are fab but as you can imagine hard work, I can't imagine having another wee one alongside it. I know someone who had a 1 year old when she gave birth to twins!!


AFM - all good hear. Thinking about going out for a walk but it is a bit wet. Still, I'll not melt !


Hi to everyone else.....


M
xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,
bit of a low mood today, scan didn't go as good as expected. only 3 follies on the right ovary and they couldn't find the left one !!.. have to wait for a call tonight on my blood results and they will advise me of what's next if anything...
take care all. xx


----------



## snzk

got confirmation that bloods are okay and i've to continue with buserelin & gonal f and go back on tuesday for another scan. I guess i've been a bit worried comparing it to my tx's with menopur when I had 8 follies on both sides at first scan but have to remember everything is different this time. Fingers crossed there's a good change on Tuesday.


----------



## MinneMouse

Awwh, Snzk. Sorry to hear that. If it is any consulation I think I only ever had 2 or 3 on each side. It is quality not quantity and I believe the eggs are meant to be better on the flare protocol. If you have 3 or 4 on the other side you should manage 3 or 4 eggs maybe even more.....I think I had 4 both times with the flare.


Fingers crossed for Tuesday. I know how you must be feeling. Try to relax. Drink loads of milk and try some brazil nuts. I'm not sure if they work but they are quite nice anyway.


Hugs to you and your follies...


M
x


----------



## snzk

hey minnie,
thanks for the   . I have just relaxed this afternoon and have my positive head back on. Yeh Lesley did say that it was good even though she couldn't see the left ovary. I asked if she expected to see more and she said that they don't want as many as I had in previous tx's. 

got my stash of brazil nuts so will have a nibble later..haha... DP is at work so just me n the dogs and the tv...

thanks for the hugs and support. I posted on the april/may cycle buddies thread but it just moves too fast for me to keep up !!..

hope alls good with you and yours.. xxxx


----------



## wishing...

Hi Girls,

Sorry, I feel like I'm gatecrashing - I think it's been over a year since I last posted on here! I just wanted to say hi and to send everyone about to start treatment a sprinkling of fairy dust and positive vibes...

          

and, of course, to wish mrs hoopy a big massive CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I know how long you and mr h have waited for your longed for  and i just wanted to tell you how happy I am that it has finally happened for you. Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy and put your feet up as often as you can. In no time at all you'll be run off your feet!

Life here is perfect - Ethan has just turned two, I can hardly believe how quickly the time has passed. We have had a consultation with Marco at the GCRM's Edinburgh clinic and we're all set to start a natural FET next month. Positive thinking all the way...       



Wishing xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Snzk - big hugs. hope those follies are growing well.

Wishing - hope all goes well with your FET

Minnie - how's twinville for you? your boys must be getting big now. how're you finding weaning? 

misha - did you get things all sorted out? I hope you got your needles ok, and AF has started, so you're all set for norway.   

Julietta - where're you off to for your hols? hope you have a great time.

peachy - good luck for 26th

spl - how're you getting on? 

hi to everyone else. 

AFM doing well. Cant believe that's them nearly 7 months old.    They've got a cold at the moment. my wee boy esp is really chesty again. but at least he's still bright and eating ok. 

hope everyone has a great easter. 

x x


----------



## peachypam

Thanks Mierren, how is life with twins.....honestly!?xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Apologies for not being on for a wee while....honestly don't know where the time gets too!!
I've tried to catch up quickly.

Mrs h - hope you're keeping well

Mierran - luv your wee pic

Snzk - how's it all going? Is it tomorrow you're back for progress scan? Good luck!!

Wishing - luvly to hear from you! Wow time is flying! Please keep me updated on your FET...I'm interested to know the process as we've got 2 frosties we're thinking if using early 2012!

Minnie - how are the boys? My dads doing ok Ta. He's had 6 chemo sessions so far, 4 more to go, July sees him all done so he's plodding on til then.

Misha - what a carry on luv. Good luck, you deserve it!!!!

Julz - hello u!!! Where U off to on hols? We go to Majorca in June. Good luck for your FET when time comes. We've got 2 frosties waiting for us so I'm intrigued about FET's

I've prob missed loads of you but I'm struggling to remember all I read!

Life busy here between work, Luke, football, family things etc! 
My endometriosis has been playing up again, it's giving me bother with my ureter & kidney again like I had a few years ago. I'm in middle of seeing urologist&gynae to try and get a solution, the joys!

Luke is a wee treasure! Walking everywhere, had to invest in one of those wee back packs with reins as he has a mind of his own!!! He wasn't great after his MMR-high temp, off food, clingy, irritable etc but only lasted few dys! 

Best get some shut eye ladies

I'll try & get back on more often 

Mrs r xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies, will catch up on you all later but just thought i'd update you. scan was **** so looks like tx will be cancelled. only 1 16mm follicle, & 2 6-9mm so they are wanting to scan again on thursday but said to prepare for it to be cancelled. 

be in touch later. xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Thats rotten luck Snzk, so sorry!!!!
I'll pray for a wee follicle miracle between now & thurs 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hello ladies, sorry no time to do personals, but what a lovely day x I am glad all ur babes are doing well, can't belive how fast they all are growing x

will keep u up to date with the frozen transfer Prob Aug time??

holiday to ibiza!!! Yes I am mad and it is san antionio bay!!!! ....the quite part. Found out it has an impressive childrens club and four star on beach!! No bad for a week for 800 bucks x thats not till june though.

hope u all are enjoying the weather and good luck to all once again

julzx


----------



## snzk

hey
thats my scan for thursday cancelled.. they said they wont do EC for only 1 good follicle and that they don't expect there to be any change so it's all over    gutted..


----------



## sugarpielaura

Snzk

I am so sorry to hear that.        

Thinking about you.

xx


----------



## peachypam

snzk...I am so so sorry.To have to go through this whole process and get nothing at the end of it is heartbreaking.

Take extra special care of yourselfxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Awwhhh, Snzk. I am so sorry. I know you must be feeling so many emotions at the moment and words are not enough. Take care of yourself and DH. Cuddle up to those doggies and sending big hugs your way.


M
x


----------



## snzk

thanks ladies... 

GCRM called this morning and said my options are:

take hcg tonight and go for EC in the hope that the 1x16 has an egg/eggs.  Prof Flemming reviewed my scan and said if I wanted to continue then okay but may lead to further disappointment...or not...

or cancel 

my head is mush !!


----------



## weecaz

SNZK,    that's pants, I'm sure you will make the right decision, you never know, even if you have got one follicle there may be an couple of eggs in there or one big strong one.  If I was you i'd go for it xxx

Take care poppet xxxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Snzk - so sorry hon. big hugs to you both

peachy - it's wonderful, but hard work. DP doesnt do nappies, feed them etc    so I'm largely on my own. it's esp hard when they're both ill at the same time and wanting attention, and it was hard when they were little breastfeeding. but it's the most amazing thing ever when they smile up at you, laugh and giggle. and so cute when they hold hands. I wouldnt change it for the world. 

minnie - how're your boys getting on?

Julietta - hope you have a great time in Ibiza

mrs r - glad your dad is doing ok, and hope the rest of his treatment goes well. cuddles to luke. 

hope everyone is making the most of this wonderful summer - the cynic in me says it's all we're likely to get!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Snzk

I can only imagine how you are feeling and it must be a tough decision to make.  Have you reached a decision yet?  Wishing you the best for whichever route you choose.      

xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,
thanks so much for your support, i'm feeling better today and I booked myself for EC tomorrow morning.. !!! Mad and maybe not the right move but it is our final attempt with OE so I thought what the hell, good friday and all that...maybe I'll get a miracle and and egg out of that follicle !!!!...

be in touch soon. xxxx


----------



## weecaz

Snzk glad your sounding a bit better, think you have to go for it when you have got so far and like you say wee Easter miracle.  I'll be saying ma prayers for you.  Good luck with EC and keep positive.


----------



## misha moo

snzk- have everything crossed for u!! x


----------



## MinneMouse

Just to wish Snzk all the best. I know I am late but hopefully by now your wee egg will be heading to the love lab ! Thinking about you and sending all positive thoughts your way.


Mierran - my boys are doing well. Changing so much at the moment. Just a few days and they can do so much more. Weaning going ok. I'm doing two meals a day at the moment. So far so good. It is time consuming until the milk cuts down but as long as you batch make stuff for the freezer its not too bad. How are yours doing ? Not sure how I would manage without my DH. I'm on my own all day but he helps me in the morning (which tbh I could barely do as the break through pain from my arthritis is really bad in my hands and wrists first thing. New wonder drug doesn't seem to be helping me anyway !!) and obviously at nights and weekends. Getting more sleep now too. I have one fab sleeper and one who makes it to about 6am from 11 which isn't too bad. I can't believe how quickly the last few months have gone though. Its hard to think how tiny they were.


Anyway better scoot - banana porridge awaits !


M
x


PS Pop on later to see how snzk got on.


----------



## snzk

hey all,
thanks for your support, as always...  

my one follie produced one egg so hoping 'good friday' will live up to its name and it will be suitable for transfer....will know if injected okay later today and get an update tomorrow...

everything crossed. xxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Great news, Snzk. One more step along the road. Everything crossed for the next step.


You get your feet up now.


M
xx


----------



## mierran

snzk = keeping fingers xd         

x x


----------



## snzk

well ladies, it is good friday, my one and only egg looked perfect, love the sperm and fertilised no probs.....
if all well tomorrow, et is monday !!!.. 
xxxxxx


----------



## peachypam

Aww Snzk...thats wonderful news....really praying for you xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Snzk - wow what a journey! Good luck for et!!! You've done so well


Some of you may remember back in 2007 I ended up quite ill due to Endo causing probs with my ureter&kidney, well, over the past few months I've been getting back pain in kidney area so ive been to gp who referred ne to urologist. I've managed to get seen privately thru DH's work policy. Over past 2wks I've had 2 urology consultations & a ct scan. Ct results hav shown evidence of slight obstruction in ureter with Endo being the suspect. I've had to see a new gynae cos it's Endo related & he's getting me to have an MRI scan done plus the urologist is sending me for a renogram to see if my kidney is impaired. Both gynae & urology are dealing with me together which is good. Ultimately they reckon I'm gonna need an op but not sure the extent or urgency of the op til we have the MRI & renogram results! 
How is everyone else

Luv mrs r xx


----------



## snzk

mrs r - thanks,need all the luck in the world. not a lot to play with when only one but so glad I pushed for EC. only takes one eh... waiting patiently for embryologist to call this morning...  
sounds like you are having a tough time. hope you get some answers when your results come in and isn't going to require extensive surgery. it is good everything is being dealt with at the same time and quickly by the sounds of it.
take care xxxxxx


----------



## snzk

it's all over ladies, my wee egg didn't make it..


----------



## Cars

oh snzk, i am so so gutted for you. Dont know what to say only send you my love and virtual hugs.


----------



## MinneMouse

So sorry Snzk. Words fail me.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Snzk

I am so sorry.  Thinking about you.  Massive      

xx


----------



## misha moo

gutted for u snzk, we all feel ur pain honey, but at least u tried so hard and gave that wee egg a chance u cant say "what if" at least you tried and gave it your all. Sending you millions of hugs xxxx


----------



## mierran

snzk - so sorry hon.   

mrs r - hope you get some answers soon, and that there isnt any renal impairment. are you on prostap or anything at the mo? big hugs - it's a horrible condition. 

hi to everyone else

x x


----------



## Mrs R

Snzk - so sorry sweetie, thinking of you ((( hugs )))

Mierran - not on anything at moment, before my tx's I've previously been on 6mths of prostap and also a 9mth course of zoladex but since having Luke it hadn't been too bad so wasn't on any meds. Gradually symptoms have got worse each month since jan. Hopefully by mid may I should know wots wot

Mrs r xx


----------



## snzk

morning ladies,
thanks for all your support. I'm feeling okay today. in one hand glad we went ahead because it could have been the one but on the other wishing we hadn't. the clinic say if we want to go ahead again then we have to within the next few months because of my age. They also say that I may have the same response or different but they would not make any change to drugs and perhaps we should consider DE. Unfortunatley it does come down to money with us, already spent £20K and there's no way our purse will find another £5+ in two months. 
It seems like DP doesn't understand, I can't switch off the feelings of needing to be a mum, to grow a baby inside my body and for us to have our baby. Why does it have to be so hard eh...

sorry for the me post ....

hope you are all doing okay and enjoying the sunshine. xxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

Morning Ladies

Snzk- Yeh its hard enough dealing with IF issues without chucking in the prob of trying to find ££s for tx! Its diff for us ladies, obviously Dh's want to have a baby too but they don't have the genetic makeup to understand how we want to have that feeling of our baby growing inside of us. Its a difficult thing to switch off from, u just cant suddenly say thats it and they longing goes away,if only it was that easy, its such a hard road. I don't know what to say about DE as its not something i have had to think about but i am sure the other wonderful ladies on here will have some first hand advice, but i suppose the question u need to look at is if u could find that money it wouldn't be an easy thing to do, then what do u spend it on? take the chance of another cycle with own eggs, try some DE or is there another option for u? sending u hugs xx

Today i am a wee bit low and stressed, TX had to be pushed back a wk because of a no AF show! It effected all our plans, time off work, flights, hotel etc. But we pushed it all back and reorganised it. Now i am in the same situation as i was last wk, waiting on AF to turn up before Tue if not its all off again  I have been waiting on it for wks and had cramp but no AF, clinic wont start until she shows up! i just don't want to have to go into work again and have to explain why i have to move my time off AGAIN esp since i start in a new branch of my company this wk, its really getting to me that DH will have to do the same, its bad enough for me but for a guy  plush its going to be difficult as with the type of job DH is in he doesn't get to chose holiday time he is given allocated times thought the year and if its pushed back again it will fall out side of his time slot.  I just feel like other couple can go shut the bedroom door and make a baby, we have to have tell people whats going on in our personal life's, have all in sundry look at our lady bits, be poked and prodded and go thought the wringer to get something that lost of people take for granted!!!! 

MISHA X


----------



## snzk

thanks misha, i know it is just so unfair. i dont think i could try again with OE taking into account the past 3 tx's so does mean looking at other options.  you are right it isn't like we have a switch we could just turn the feelings off eh.

sound like you are having a tough time too. If AF hasn't shown up do you think you might be pregnant?? i know it is hard to sort out time off work when you have a local appointment so must be much harder when it involves changing flights etc. Doesn't help you to stay stress free eh !!..
sending you some hugs back. xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi ladies
sorry been awol for awhile work and boss have been a nightmare      
snk i am so sorry      i ll throw my tuppence worth in here i think if you dont give de ago you will regret it everytime you think about it. i know that sometimes the money the upset, and anger all put you off but you will know yourself when your ready to give up    
misha what a time your having of it why is our bodies let us down everytime we need them to do the basics   will do a af dance for you and pray the af witch hurries up and shows her face              
mrs r sorry to here you endo has come back with such a vengance here hoping the doctors can sort it out quickly   
mieran your babies are gorgeous     
minnie your sounding all organised over weaning and bananna porridge sounds even better    
hope all you other ladies are doing ok and enjoying this great sunshine     
afm we had our 20wk scan on tuesday and cant believe the difference in our babies size    all is ok and happy with everything so now going to start enjoying being pregant and to try and stop panicing over every little thing   
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Mrs H - thanks hon. so glad all looking good on the scan. did you find out sex? or you keeping it a surprise? I found i could relax a bit once i was past 24 weeks

mrs r - glad you've had a bit of a respite since luke. i hope you get some answers soon.

snzk -you know where i am if you need to chat. spend some time grieving for what may have been. but my babies are in many ways more my babies than they would've been if naturally conceived as every day i appreciate them    

misha - i hope af turns up soon, before tues, so you get get on with tx.    i know it's not fair, but think of the goal at the end, and try and not stress. if there is a problem whith changing dates is there any way you can still go when planned, dp do his thing and freeze it , and you stay a bit longer if nec? 

anyway, talking of babies, someone's awake. better go.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Snzk: So sorry to hear of your situation. It really is so expensive and so cruel at times. Wishing you all the luck in the world with whatever decision you make.

Mrs R: Sorry to hear that you are experiencing problems again and I hope that they can get you sorted too. It is such an awful disease.

Misha Moo: AF. Whenever you need her she is never there. Any sign now? Really sorry that your plans have all been changed. Must be stressful on top of everything else.

Mrs Hoopy:  Congratulations. Glad that all is well at 20 weeks and hope that you start to enjoy your pregnancy.

Mierran: Hi. I noticed in your info that you also have endo and had a bowel resection. So have I. I also have an ileostomy due to the resection. I was just wondering if the endo was affected when you took the IVF drugs? And any other endo/IVF advice that you may have? Are you bowels ok now or has the endo reappeared? Thanks

xx


----------



## mierran

hi everyone

snzk - how're you doing?

spl -yes a bit. i found i had AF from hell after each failed cycle - was absolutely floored in bed etc for days. for me pregnancy was great - i found the tiredness of carrying twins less than the tiredness of the endo   . I'm still BF so no af at the moment which is fab. as you'll know you just have to adjust your life and accept you cant do the things you used to do pre endo. i found accupuncture really helped.

hope everyone has had a great easter  

x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Mierran

Thanks.  I thought that it might be the case with Af after a failed cycle.  At least I can prepare for it mentally a bit.  I am glad to hear that your pregnancy went well and that carrying the twins was not too taxing.  Sorry, but what does BF stand for?  I am glad that you are doing well at the moment.  I have heard a few people mentiom acupuncture and may well give it a go.  Is there a specific type that I should be looking for?  Have you ever had any issues with your bowels since your resection?

Thanks again

xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,
thanks to all for your kind words. I'm back at work today so at least something to get out bed for. DP has his own way of dealing with things and it seems that if he gives me the silent treatment then that means it is all okay. I think he just doesn't know what to say, he coped better with my cancer, I think I did too, fed up with my body betraying me !!.

mrs h  - so happy to hear your latest scan went well.    thanks for the comforting words. 

sugarielaura - thanks  for the wishes, hope you are doing okay   

mierran - thanks, and for the pm's . I'll email  you later.   

mrs r - hope you are feeling better and hope it won't be too long until you have your results. xx  

minnie - how are you?banana porridge sounds fab..  
misha - any sign of    yet? been doing the  dances for you           

thanks again ladies, much appreciate all your support. xxx


----------



## Stacey2685

girls, would you mind if I joined you? I used to be part of the Glasgow girls threads the last one being part 14 however I took a break for a while, I'm now currently in preparation for my 3rd ICSI later this will be at the GCRM.

So far have changed my diet, taking Zita West Vita Fem, Vita Fem Boost, & DHA, Royal Jelly & Bee Pollen in honey & 600mg of Co-enzyme Q10 I am also planning on starting Acupuncture & Hypno Fertility fairly soon (throwing everything at this cycle can you tell   )


Snzk so so sorry huni huge   

I will catch up on everyone else later just on way out atm xxxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

stacey - hi and welcome. here's hoping gcrm can get you a bfp

spl -re accupuncture you want someone that is experienced in infertility and endo. i go to Maureen at the Natural Health centre on the high street. BF is breastfeeding. I'll pm you re me bowels - I dont want to put anyone off their scran   

x x good luck to all those tring to not be drowned in royal wedding mania x x


----------



## misha moo

Hey Ladies

Hope ur all doing well, i have been a bad FF and been AWOL again! Just had so much going on this wk between settling in at my new part time job, being busy with my business and to top it all of was ill for 2 days! lol Anyway after AF didn't show against he clinic said things would  have to be pushed back once more then so i rearranged my time of work again and then that afternoon they called my back to say i had just to start stimming!!  So i am on day 6 and flying out to clinic on early hours or Thur morning. Yesterday i really felt the pressure of it all, it just built up on me and i felt that i just didn't want to go on Thur, i just though "erm?! what am i doing i must be mad"!!  Anyway i blame the hormones cause i feel ok today. So how is everone else doing?

Mierran- Thanks for your words of advice about ditching the STRESS!!  i tried but don't know if it worked. So how are ur wee bubs? u prob sometimes still can believe u have been blessed with them, u truly deserve ur time as a mummy!

Mrs R- So sorry i never had the chance to have a wee chat with u the last time i posted. So any sign of your results yet hope u don't wait to long, and what about wee Luke has he eaten u out of house and home yet?

Mrs Hoopy- Glad all went well at your scan, it must be hard trying not to worry but u should enjoy and make the most of ur preg, u have fought hard to get it. have u looked at any baby stuff yet? x

Hi Stacey- good luck with ur next cycle, i was at the GCRM the other wk for a scan, its my only experience of it and it seamed quite nice.

Snzk- How are u feeling huney? have u been think of your next move yet? just know that we are all still sending u hugs and   

Sugerpielaura- how are u getting on? whats ur next tx move?

Ok i am away to stuff my face, feel like a wee bit of chocolate YUM!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  

Stacey:  welcome and I hope that we can provide some support and help to you.

Misha Moo:  Thanks for asking.  Well, I am STILL waiting on my smear test result coming in.  Drastically running out of time now as I am meant to start taking the metformin on 20th May and then baseline scan on 8th June and second scan booked for 15th June.  Had Rubella Immunity test last week so need to get the results of that as well.  Really worried about smear as there was a lot of blood when it was taken and the nurse is convinced that it would come back unsatisfactory.  Took me 4 weeks to get the appointment and it's been over 4 weeks for the results!    If i miss this slot, it's another 3 months before I can start my treatment.  Will need to chase chase chase this week.

I am getting excited but also very scared and petrified all at the same time.  I have mentioned before, not about the ec or et, but about the effects of the drugs on me and my endo in particular.  Can't go through all that pain again.

Anyway, you do indeed sound busy.  Hope that you are feeling better now?   I hope that the new job is going well and that all goes well at the clinic appointments.  Do you mind me asking why you decided to go abroad for your treatment?  Thinking about you on Thursday.

xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,

misha - that's great you are on track all be it despite the stress of rescheduling etc. Thursday will be here before you know it. everything crossed for you..     

Mierran - thanks for your  email. I'm just catching up with a reply. Hope you are doing okay and the kids are well.   

Mrs H - how are you? 

Mrs R - hope Luke is doing well and you are feeling a bit better.   

Stacey - good luck with your cycle. Although after 3 failed tx's at GCRM I would still recommend them and hope that they make your dream come true.   

sugarpielaura - how are you?

well, me and DP managed to talk at last and I do feel much better this week. I have to say that I take my hat off to all the ladies on here to try and try to make their dream come true and for some it does and others it is still just out of reach. we have decided that we will not go for another cycle. A very tough decision to make and my wish to be a mummy hasn't just vanished but I just can't go through the rollercoaster of tx again. We have however taken the 1st steps at adoption and have a consult next week. will keep you posted. xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Snzk

I am glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better this week.  I am also happt that you managed to have a good discussion and that you are content with your decision.

All the best for the adoption route now.  A positive and pro-active decision and I am sure that you will be an amazing mummy one day soon.    We have also discussed adoption and would love to hear about your new journey now.

xx


----------



## snzk

hey sugarpielaura.
thanks, it is early days but will keep you posted. it was a very difficult decision but at the same time we had both discussed it last year so it was always an option. Of course we wanted 'our' baby but in reality, any baby would still be 'ours' and if it means our chances are greater then it has to be the right choice. It is a very hard and long process but we will just take it step by step and see what happens. If all else fails, then i'll get a puppy !!...lol

I take my hat off to those who try and try but I really don't have the energy or coping mechanism to manage another failure and can't do another year on what if's so  hope it is the right decision.   

take care. xx


----------



## peachypam

SNZK...wish you all the luck in the world with your journey.Like you, I feel you have to draw the line somewhere.My line is 3 cycles.Its a very personal desicion and everyone is different but I feel I owe it to myself and everyone around me to be happy and not constantly thinking about having a baby.xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
misha  so glad you have now started good luck on thursday when do you come back will your dh be able to go as well now
sending you lots of                
snks like i said before you know yourself when its best to stop treatment(you never give up hope) good luck with your new journey which is very challenging but well worth it mt friend has just be placed witha 9mnth old wee boy and she has never been happier   
welcome back stacey  sounds like your all prepared for this cycle the hpnofertility i found fantastic were are you going for that

sugarpie  you could also try ruth at complimentary medicine centre at park circus she works in cynic with the gcrm is is also well known for her work with infertility for your accupunture (can you tell i am a fan    )
not much happening here just been working and trying to enjoy the sunshine while it lasts   
hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Mrs Hoopy

I will look into it.

Thanks.  Hope you are well.

xx


----------



## misha moo

HELLO FROM NORWAY!  

Hope ur all well. Me and DH arrived on Thur and i was ill, up all nite with sore tummy and being sick! so was feeling a wee bit rough when i went to the clinic yest however so far so good. Jon said i am ready for Ec on Monday and i have lovely big follies!! I noticed on the scan they all looked the same in size as opposed to prev tx when i have had small ones and then great big ones! so i am taking that as a good sign that we should get some worth while eggs as the cyst are under control. Got talking to another couple who are staying in the hotel, they had a BFP first time and are now back to try again with there son in tow! They have assured me the being awake for EC is not as bad as i think! fingers crossed its not.

Anyway sorry for the me post, i hope ur all well but i am shattered and going to go to bed, will catch up with u all tomorrow xx


----------



## Carrie D

Best of luck for EC tomorrow Misha Moo - sounds really positive with all those lovely follies


----------



## snzk

best of luck misha xxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

Hey ladies

Thanks for the support, its always much appreciated from others the same situation. Anway we got 9 wee eggs  which is good new however for us it comes down more to quality so fingers crossed they actualy fertalise this time and we get some to put back!
Phwe u just get over one worry then and new one pops up,  so it will be another long nite till the morning waiting to find out. EC without sedation was not good and not the most pleasent thing i have ever done so i am glad its over with and hope its worth it, still in discomfort so away to get more painkillers.
hope ur all doing well!
xx from a very sore misha!


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Not the best news only 3 suitable and 2 fertalized, i fear we could be in the same situation as prev treatments with nothing to put back, been crying since i got off the phone to the clinic, was just hoping for a few more this time. Anyway i have to try and stay positive, and pray those 2 beautiful wee embies grow and make it through the night. I cant take the thought of coming home from Norway without them


----------



## snzk

oh misha, so sorry you are feeling so low. come on...here's some        for you and lots of    your 2 wee embies make it. sending you much love and lots of


----------



## Cars

Misha, lets try and stay positive, sending you loads of hugs and positive thoughts, praying your little embies make it through, will be thinking about you xx


----------



## duffy7

hello glasgow ladies!!

im not a glasgow lady but an ayrshire lady....also not getting ivf but have had 5 miscarriages and going down immunolgy testing route....do you mind if I join you

xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

misha
   mrs as well as loads of                    
i am totally postive you wont come home without you we embies     
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Duffy - welcome and I wish you luck with all your tests.

Misha - Absolutley everything crossed for you .  Stay positive.         

Mrs Hoopy - I have booked my first acupuncture session on Thursday so will see how it goes.  Not sure if I will like pins being stuck into me!  How long does a session last?  Do I need to wear anything in particular?

xx


----------



## mierran

Misha - hope those embies are thriving.       

Duffy - hello and welcome

x x


----------



## snzk

misha - everything crossed you have good news today        

Duffy  - welcome... of course you can join us. Good luck with all your test. 

Sugarpielaura- good luck with the acupuncture. You'll be fine, I managed and I love needles as much as spiders !! haha.. You strip to your underwear and are covered by a blanket, when I went sessions lasted 1 hour. Good luck with it.   

Hi to everyone else. hope all's well. We got our letter from GCRM confirming they would not accept me for another cycle using my eggs   .  Anyway, on a more positive note, we are booked on the prep group for adoption which will start in November...   .


----------



## Cars

Misha, thinking about you xx

Snzk- Thats brilliant news about the prep group, the time will fly by! 

Mrs Hoopy-How are you doing??

Hello Mierran, Mrs R, Carrie D and newbies   
Cars xxx


----------



## misha moo

Ladies 
Thanks so much for all the positive vibes and   i was very emotional reading your posts  just now! I think this has been the most nerve wracking, toughest TX we have done and thankfully it was good news, no GREAT news! both wee embies have made it through the night and were top grade!!! so happy to get them back and be in with a chance this time, i feel really positive about the 2ww (remind me of that when i am pulling my hair out in the next few days  ) and for now i am just enjoying the moment knowing that i am going home with them!! 

Snzk- Must have been so hard getting that letter, but when one door closes another one opens!  Its all sounding positive for you guys and you deserve it all to work out, it wont be long will u start  

Duffy- a big HI and welcome, glad to have more girls on the thread x

 to everyone else Mierran, Cars, Mrs Hoopy, Sugarpie, Carrie D and anyone else i my have missed. Off to chill for a while as we have been invited along to a wee birthday celebration tonight in the hotel. There are 2 other couples here and one of them has a wee boy who they conceived thought the clinic 2 years ago so they are having a wee cake for him later and the nurses and consultants from the clinic are coming too, which i think is so nice!


----------



## snzk

misha -    well done you !!!! so happy for you.
xxxx


----------



## Cars

Misha, I am absolutely delighted for you           Brilliant news, I had a good feeling for you, I dont know why. Take it easy, try and enjoy your time there. Great Great news!!


----------



## Carrie D

Great news Misha Moo!!!!  Do you have both embies onboard or just one?  I had it in my head that Norway only does SET?  Either way, one or two - congratulations!!!  You are now officially PUPO


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi there!


Just catching up with the posts and felt so bad for you Misha and then so happy ! Really great to hear how everything has turned out. It is all sounding very positive and you sound very chirpy too which is always good for the 2ww.


Enjoy the cake.


Snzk - that letter must have been hard but I am glad to hear you are moving on with the adoption process. Your wee boy or girl is out there waiting for you. 


Mierran - how's the weaning going ? We are on 3 meals a day now. Going ok (I think!) but it is fairly constant. If they are not eating, they are drinking or poo-ing !!   


Hi ! to all the other ladies ! Catch up properly soon.


M
x


----------



## mrs hoopy

misha congratulations     on being pupo your right to feel confident THIS IS YOUR TIME    

sugarpie  i just had to roll my trousers up to above my knees and open them to reveal my belly    and the session lasted 45mins
dont worry about the needles you will have the best sleep ever

cars i am doing great thanks how are you keeping how many weeks are you now cant be long now are you all organised(how many questions in one sentence(     )

snk bet your glad to be doing something productive now and be moving on good luck you will make a fab mum one day     

welcome duffy when are you going for the tests

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI Laides

Misha - hope all is still well and you are relaxing to the max.

Snzk - great to hear that your appointment has come through.  All very exciting.

Well, I had my first session of acupuncture last night.  Not sure what to think.  Wouldn't say that I loved it (like going for reflexology or massage) but didn't dislike it either.  Thought there would be more needles.  Had 7 in (2 on each ankle, 1 on each wrist and 1 in the centre of my head).  Was then told to sit for 20 mins and relax.  My first reaction was, what am I going to do for 20 mins?!?!?!?  Anyway, I have booked again next week so will see how I get on then.

xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi ladies,

hope you dont mind me jumping on your thread.

sugarpielaura you said you have just started accupuncture, were r you getting it done? i got it from Ruth Chapell at park Circus but i just didnt click with her and felt it was a total waste of money and now i am on the look out for another one so any reccomendations would be appreciated please.
thanks
michelle x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Michelle

Yeah, I had my first session last night.  Not too sure what I thought about it to be honest.  I also had it done with Ruth at Park Circus.  Have booked for next week and will make a decision then.  I thought that there would be a bit more to it but kind of felt that 7 needles were not a lot and that I was paying for lying about doing nothing really.  However, may be that is the point.  I don't know.  Not convinced that I clicked with Ruth either but will see.  She has recommended weekly and I also also thinking about the expense.

Another friend on here recommended the Natural Health Centre on the High Street.  Maureen they said so perhaps you could give them a go?  Let me know how you get on.

xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi sugarpie,

when you were lying there did you find it really really noisy from the people upstairs walking about? the ceiling was banging about when i was lying in the room so i couldnt relax and like you say, she stuck the needles in, shut the door and left you. i didnt feel any different after it.i went to her 3 times to give it the benefit of the doubt but each time was the same. i have heard so many good reports about accupuncture so thats why i wanna give it another go.i went ono zita west website and they have a list of affiliated accupuncturists on there and there is 2 in scotland, 1 in milngavie and one up north so i might try and give them a shot.i will also check out that one you recommended, thanks very much.
id be interested to no how your next session goes.
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI Michelle

Yes, it was quite noisy with her walking up and down, other clients coming in and the upstairs too.  I will see how I get on next week.  Is it always just the 7 needles?  I thought that there may be music or something but there wasn't.  I think that it was Mierran who recommended that one in the high Street so if you give it a go, let me know how you get on.

I will keep you posted.

xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi There girls some of you may remember me ! Just having a quick read and had to say huge congrats to Mrs Hoopy (and Mr H too!) and Cars on your wonderful BFPs - you have both been through so much and will make such wonderful Mummies XX


----------



## snzk

morning ladies,

emmpypops - long time no speak, hope you and yours are doing well. xx

Misha - are you home now?? PUPO...sending you lots of    &   

sugarpielaura - hope your acupuncture sessions get better. I went in 2009 and didn't like it as I'm needle phobic but I did get some relaxation from it. Didn't do it last time tho, opted for hypnofertility instead.

nessibro - hope you are doing okay. 

mrsH - hope you are baby are doing good.    and Mr H too. x

Mierran - tried to PM you but your inbox if full !!!!.... 

minnie - how are you??

hi to anyone I've missed..  

okay ladies, slight change to our situation. After much talk and tears and more talk and more tears, we are going to Cyprus to have one last go.. will do the tandem cycle so will have DE if mine fail. Keep thinking that the letter from GCRM was only based on that last cycle where I didnt respond well to the flare protocol so maybe this is why the quality of my one egg was pants and that I might still have some goodies in there.... so, we go in August !!!    Even though the purse is almost empty, we have time to recharge and refill....     beans on toast for the next 3mths...haha....


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Snzk

All the best for your cycle in Cyprus.  Everything crossed for you.  Hoping that August arrives quickly and that this time all will be well.

xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Gals...been keeping it kinda quiet because I'm used to disappointment, but I go for EC tomorrow.  Any good karma going, send it my way! xx


----------



## snzk

hey carrieD
lots of hugs for tomorrow    good luck xxxxx


----------



## Cars

Carrie D, I'll be thinking of you tmrw and praying that all goes well, posting from my phone which wont allow me to put in smilies but wishing you loads and loads and loads of luck and hugs xx                                                          Snzk , ita amazing where we find the money and sacrifices we have to make! Take it easy until august and  we will all behind you supporting you when your tx starts xxx


----------



## mierran

Carrie - fingers xd for EC tomorrow.        sending you lots of positive vibes   

snzk - here's hoping you get as wonderful a result from a holiday to cyprus as we got  ( and yes, i can still say that despite teething    ) 

spl - yes, I go to Maureen at natural health centre. she stays with you and talks. tbh i found it great therapy. lovely to have someone to talk to who knows about if and ivf, but isnt so emotionally involved. 

hi to everyone else, and hugs to all 

x x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi ladies
carrie good luck today and for the rest of your cycle        

snk glad to hear your trying again (its a pity we cant be creative with our bank balances like this all the time   )
i hear some great things about cyprus not including the sunshine

misha how are you are, you back home yet

emmypops thanks for good wishes hope all is well with the family

hope everyone else is doing good 
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Carrie D

9 lovely eggs - 3 more than last time YIPPEE!!!Now I just need them to get jiggy with it tonight in the lab.  Will picture low lights and maybe "Let's get it on" playing in the background.  

Thanks for all the positive karma - so far so good.  ET should be Thursday.

Will catch up properly later, just going to have a little nap as still a bit drowsy.

Carrie D xx


----------



## snzk

carrie D - well done you !!!!!... That's fab news.           here's a wee dance. hope they get jiggy with it !!.. xxx


----------



## Cars

Oh Carrie, thats brilliant, lets hope lots of magic happens tonight            Will have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Carrie D

Quick update from me (need to get back to work!)  5 "normal" embryos created overnight, so should be good for ET on Thursday.  Might even get some frosties


----------



## snzk

been waiting on you CarrieD... fantastic news...   , all that dancing worked !!!.. roll on thursday, be thinking bout you. xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

That's fantastic news Carrie.  Woo hoo!  Thursday here you come.    

xx


----------



## Cars

Brilliant Carrie d, fantastic news xx


----------



## mierran

That's great news. 

Fingers xd Carrie x x


----------



## misha moo

Hey

Sorry in advance for the me post!
Just got out of hospital today was admitted a few days ago with moderate OHSS   I felt so bad, was struggling for breath and felt like my tummy was going to rip becasue it was so bloated. Went to my gp who said i dont really know anything about IVF and then asked me where in my tummy the follicals are removed from??!! WTF?    she waas a bit shocked when i told her it was transviginal and i was awake for it! Anyway she tried to get me admitted to my local gyno ward, but they wouldnt take me so i was send to another local A & E dept. Was seen eventually by a consultant who again told me she didnt know much about IVF side effects?! i explained to her about OHSS but she was more keen to look at other things and mentioned DVT, then the next thing i know i am being told one of my blood testes flagged up something and it was more than likely a blood clot in my lung, traetment would have to started asap as i they couldnt get me scanned till the next day, but it was urgent they started to treat me for  the clot immediently   I went from my self being sure it was OHSS to totally beleiving it was a blood clot. I was send round just about every department and then admited to a ward where they  put in a mens ward temporarly as they had no bed for me! DH made it clear i would not be staying there. The consultant actually scratched his head as he didnt know what to diagnose me with? then thankfully the local gyno ward looked at my results and requested i was transferd to them. It was like night and day, i was scanned and a blood clot was rule out and they said i had fluid in my lungs, causing the pain in my chest and breathlessnes. Ovaries are about 10cm and could be felt through my tummy, within 10 min they had me diagnosed. I have been sent home with instructions to wear  those mad socks that help to prevent blood clots for a few weeks and i have been put on blood thinning injections with a follow up app at the gyno ward.  I have been warned that it will all take a while to settle down but within the first night at hospital i lost 1kg and 9cm off my tummy!! so i am heading in the right direction. Cant beleive how much we have been through in the last 2wks, Just hope my wee embies are snuggling in.  

hope ur all doing well, will get a proper wee catch up, hope all goes well with you carrie  

MISHA


----------



## snzk

misha
Don't be apologising for the me post.!
OMG, what a traumatic time you've had. ... if it wasn't tough enough eh. It is very surprising how many GP's have no idea about OHSS or IVF but it doesn't fill you with confidence when you are in such pain and can't breathe and being passed from one to the next, that certainly wouldn't help you relax to help your breathing. No ideal watching the person you want to help scratching their head eh !! Did the GP think they sooked the eggs out your belly button ....!!!
It does sound like you are on the right track and that is great after only 1 night there was improvement despite the delay in any treatment.
Sending you lots of    and hope that you feel better day by day. 
Hoping your embies are snuggling in too. xxxxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
good luck today carrie 5fertilised wee embies is agreat result fingers crossed for some frosties for you         

misha what a time of it .it is shocking that in this day and age no one has aclue about side effects of the drugs we take the first time i had ohss i ended up holding a tutorial for three doctors around my bed one  even got his notebook out      
anyway they say it is agood sign so fingers crossed       and just do what they tell you to do rest and feet up

hope everyone  else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Carrie D

Wow Misha, can't believe what you went through.  I really can't believe Docs are so ill-informed about such a known side effect.  Really glad you were finally seen by someone who understood and could treat the real problem!

From my end, the ET took place yesterday.  Not quite as good as I had hoped.  One 7 cell which the embryologist was happy with and one 5 which hadn't grown too much from Day 2 :-(  The others were all still at 4 cell so not suitable for freezing.  The doc and nurses were great though and I saw them going in which was amazing.  I never had the chance to see that last time and I really appreciated it.  The Doc was sweet and pointed to them on the ultrasound and said, "now stay there and grow".  Hope they were listening!

OTD is not until June 4th, so will do my best not to go nuts before then, but you know how it goes!

Misha, I'll be thinking of you and hope that we're both heading for happy news.  Take care and relax!

Carrie D x


----------



## snzk

hey carrie, congrats on your PUPO... sending you lots of   and    for your 2ww.
xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hey

Mrs Hoopy-   i just laughed out loud when i read that the doc took his note book out!!! I am starting to think that we would all make great gyno doc's !! looking back now i really cant believe that i had 3 diffrent consultants and my local GP and they all said they didn't know about OHSS! Thats actually quite bad. They tried to give me warfan? (not sure if thats how u spell it) and i said no unless u can tell me what effect that could have on any possible pregnancy, and it was then they contacted the local gyno ward, other wise i might have still been there  Anyway hows things coming along with you and the wee buba? are u starting to relax and enjoy it now?xx

Carrie D- PUPO  well done honey! I understand you being a wee bit disappointed thinking u might have got more this time, i was the same when i was in Norway, just cried when the clinic phoned to say we only had 2 suitable. I   so hard that they would be there the next morning so i know how you feel about that but even though we both might have been disappointed  we are were we should be! PUPO with 2 wee embies! I hope we both get our dream! sending u lots of babydust  

Snzk-     Your right she actually thought that! Its just a good job we make ourselves well informed buy coming on FF and asking our clinics lots of questions or else we would never get anywhere. I really am so glad i would this website otherwise i wouldn't know half of what i know. So hows things with you, have you started to organise your plans for TX yet? xx

Och well i am on the mend got a good nites sleep last night, just couldnt sleep when i was in hospital. This time because we were travelling home from Norway and then me taking ill the 2ww has went a wee bit faster, got a feeling these last few days will drag in now! Roll in 24th!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Cars

Carrie D- Sending you loads of sticky vibes and love xx               

 

Misha Moo-  I cant believe your 2ww is going so fast, the very very best of luck xx        


 Hello everyone xxx

Cars


----------



## mierran

Carrie and Misha - hope the 2ww flies by for you, and it's good results for you both

hi to everyone else

x x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
carrie congrats on being pupo the embies they put back this time were the poorest quality we ever had sometimes they jusy want to snuggle in to there new home for the next 9mnths before they start to grow       hope the 2ww flies in

misha glad the 2ww is going faster 24th will be here in no time and you will be able to celebrate some great news      
me and baby are doing good feeling loads of movement now which is fab and is making me more relaxed starting to look at prams etc which every time i say aloud i cant believe iam saying it     

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Misha: really sorry to hear of the tough time you have had recently. It is shocking the lack of knowledge out there but I totally believe it. In 2009, I was on a cycle of clomid and got quite ill. Eventually ended up in a&e and told them everything. They sent me away saying that I was chronically constipated. Turns out I had ohss!

Carrie: all the best. Everything crossed for u. 


Mrs Hoopy: glad to hearyou are well. 

Hi to everyone else. I'm on my phone which makes it more diff to type!

Xx


----------



## Carrie D

Mrs Hoopy - thanks for posting that about your embie quality this time.  Even though I've said I won't drive myself nuts this time around, that is easier said than done!    Really glad to hear your wee one is making his/her presence felt (talking of which, did you find out whether you're camp pink or blue yet?)

Misha, hope you're doing well.  I'm a bit jealous of your 24th OTD - that's just a couple of days away!  Got everything crossed for you x     

snzk - how are your plans going for Cyprus?  What's the process there?  What do you do here vs there?  How are you feeling about it all?

Cars, Sugarpie Laura, Mierran - thanks for your good wishes.  Keep the positive karma coming this way and Misha's.

hi to anyone else I've missed.

Carrie D


----------



## snzk

misha - hope you doing okay, not long to go now      

mrshoopy - glad to read you and bump are doing well.   

carrie D - how are you?? things moving along well for cyprus. Waiting to choose our donor.

cars, sugarpie, mierran and everyone else - hope all's well.

xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Had a bit of a set back yest, been feeling quietly confident on this 2ww but i work up yest and had so many negative thoughts going through my mind, had butterfly's just thinking about looking at that test on Tue and felt so tearful. Said lots of prayers and eventually got myself together, still feeling a wee bit wobbly today but just trying to stay strong and trying not to worry about Tue till Tue.

Mrs H- Felt a wee tear in my eye just now when i read that u still cant believe you are looking at prams, you truly deserve this bit of happiness xx

Snzk- Just think u will get a tan and hopefully a beautiful wee buba from cyprus!  
Carrie D- thanks for the  honey, i feel like i am loosing my bottle the closer its getting. It sounds weird but over the 2ww at least i have been close to being preg?  i could almost pretend for a bit and DH has been looking after me and i have been close to my dream of being a mum, just scared that come Tue it will be all over again and i will be back to feeling empty. But I just have to stay positive and you to do, lets banish all negative thoughts!  

Sugerpie- OHSS and constipation!!?? whats that all about, shocking!!

Cars and Mierran- thanks so much for the   its much appreciated ladies! x  

I spoke to my clinic on Fri and they were quite positive about OHSS and link to pregnancy! i so hope they are right   

MISHA XX


----------



## Cars

Misha Moo- I have everything crossed for you, know exactly what ur feeling, its so hard but its out of our control. I am just praying the ohss is a good sign and you get ur bfp xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Misha Moo - stay positive.  Everything crossed for you       

Yeah, I was in agony but also couldn't go to the toilet at the time either so they sent me away with laxatives and said that I was chronically constipated.  Instead, I actually had OHSS and endo had closed my bowel in 3 places!!

xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

misha 
good luck tomorrow you really desrves this finger toes all crossed
try not to wory about the negative thoughts its human naure especially this close to outcome                

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## snzk

hey misha...sending you lots of           ...be thinking about you.     xx


----------



## Carrie D

Just popping on to wish Misha Moo best of luck for tomorrow.      that this is your time x


----------



## mierran

Misha -             good luck for tomorrow. I was so sure my cycle hadnt worked the day before OTD that I wanted a hot bath and thought it was a waste of time taking my meds.    so dont give up.    

carrie - how're you holding up? 

hi to everyone else

x x


----------



## misha moo

Can't believe it   !!!!!


----------



## Carrie D

YIPPEE!!!!   That is fantastic news Misha!  I had a feeling this was going to be the one for you.  Enjoy every minute and I bet pregnant feels better than PUPO!!!  xx


----------



## Cars

Misha, i am so so so delighted for you, had a good feeling for u, u must be over the moon, ur a mummy!!!!!! xxxx take care of urself xx


----------



## snzk

mummy misha!!! - congratulations...fantastic news...so delighted for you..     xxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Misha you wee monkey !


I just popped on to wish you all the best for your results today and what do I find ??! I big fat postive.


This is great news. So pleased for you. You must be over the moon.


You have made the sun shine just a little bit brighter for me today.


M
x


----------



## misha moo

Aww ladies thanks so much for all the kind wishes! It still has not sunk in yet, did another 2 tests this morning just to
make sure  Also been down to my local GP to do an official test.!! Poor DH is still in shock, think he is scared to believe it, he says its too good to be true, feel so tired today so just going to chill out on the couch with my wee buba(s)??! Cant believe this is real!!


----------



## snzk

oh misha..you both so deserve this...see, all the ladies said it was your time   . I'm sure it will take time to sink in and you just enjoy chilling out for a bit. I can understand DH, bet inside he wants to yell from the rooftops...you too !!.. 

happy chilling with your buga (s) !!..


----------



## mrs hoopy

omg!!! misha what great news i just had areal postive feeling for you both
can you believe it your going to be a mummy    
feet  up and enjoy it

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## peachypam

Misha...congratulations...you both really deserve this after all you have been through!


----------



## mierran

Misha - that's wonderful news. Take it easy, feet up, keep talking to your bubba(s). Hope you have a great 9 months ahead. 

x x


----------



## misha moo

soooo excited!!! Thanks ladies


----------



## snzk

hey all,

hope everyones doing okay.

Misha - hope you enjoyed your chilling time.    for you and your buba(s)..xxx

I have everything sorted for Cyprus. donor list had 21 to choose from !! still aiming for August....getting excited already !!


----------



## Carrie D

That's exciting news snzk!!!  21 - wow!  How did you go about making the decision?  That must be really tough.  August will be here in no time and hopefully the clinic will work its magic on you like it did Mierran xx

Misha - glad to see you're still jumping up and down (even if just online!)  Sooooo happy for you.

Not much going on my end.  TBH, I'm not feeling like it's worked.  Last time I had significant action going on - pains, stretching, etc and although it didn't work out, it was initially a BFP.  I am feeling absolutely nothing.  A few minor AF pains, but other than that not a thing.  Implantation should have taken place in last couple of days, so that's a little depressing.  Will try and stay sane until next Friday.  Saturday is my OTD, but that seems way too long to wait (16 days past 3day transfer) so will test a day early.

Love and babydust to everyone else.

Carrie D x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Misha:  That is fantastic news.  Congratulations!       

Snzk:  Very exciting.  Hope that the choosing is ok.

Carrie:  Everything crossed for you and sending you loads of positive vibes.

xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

carrie
                   sent your way mrs sounds like you need it remember your bubas can feel everything so loads of postivity 
why wouldnt it happen this time?  none so loads of      

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,

carrie D - sending lots more           &       your way !!. hope you are feeling more positive. it is hard not to compare how you are feeling to previous cycles. 'it is going to happen this time'..xxx

sugarpielaura - how are you??

misha - sending you more    

mrs hoopy - hope you and baby bump are doing well.   

well, my donor list has been whittled down to 2 and they have said either are perfect !!. The clinic advised on the best matches based on photo's i sent. We got list showing nationality, age, weight, height, eye&hair colour  & occupation.
I start taking Yasmin on monday....!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

SNZK:  I am ok thanks.  Had a really rough weekend last weekend.  In absolute agony.  Same as before my bowel resection which really upset me.  I just think that all the recto-vaginal endometriosis is back.    Just sooooo scared about the effects of the drugs on my endo.  Have no option though so just need to try I guess.

Paid for my drugs this morning so all going along!  Not too long until I start now.  Doubling dose of Metformin today so see how that goes and then stop the pill on the 3rd June and scan on 8th June.  Hopefully start then.  Nurse has warned me that AF could be pretty bad.

That's great.  That you have narrowed it all down to 2 now.  How do you make the last decision?

xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi
Carrie D- Hey honey sending u mega              Try not to read too much into not feeling anything. As Mrs H says why would it not work, its not over yet!! During the 2ww i kept looking at threads dedicated to 2ww symptoms and there was every symptom going on it from metallic taste in mouth to dips in temperature to sore boobs! I was panicking just reading it!!!! last time round i had sore tummy and boobs and got a BFN this time apart from the OHSS i had nothing! so just keep ur chin up, i know its not easy but we are sending u lots of   and  xxx

Sugarpie- Sorry to hear you have not been feeling great honey, metformin takes a wee bit getting use to doesn't it?! not wonder they call it metbum!!  i was on 3x daily to clear my cyst. 8th of June will be here before you know it x

Snzk-   sounds like its all going to plan! 21  whoo! 21 donners?? glad the clinic helps to narrow it down a bit or that could have been a tough one! No wonder your getting excited, it wont be long now and u deserve it all to work out and i am sure it will this time  

At the moment we are still in shock, a wee bit nervous that baby or babies are going to be ok but i suppose thats only natural because of past MC and also even more so for us assisted conception ladies after the long struggle to get hear. My local hospital called yest with some blood results regarding OHSS, all is ok in that respect but they told me over the phone that my ante natal care would be consultant lead rather than midwife lead beaus of past history, IVF and OHSS. I am happy to take any extra care i get to make sure baby(s) are well. 
Hope u all have a nice bank holiday weekend, although i suspect the sunshine will be limited!!


----------



## snzk

carrie d - how are you feeling?? I hope all our    is helping.. xxx

misha -glad you and your precious cargo are doing well. that is good they are organising extra care for you. I'm sure that will put you at ease a bit and maybe help reduce the worrying. I'm sure it will be fine and after you have your 1st scan it will totally sink in and you can start to enjoy your pregnancy ...   

sugarpie - so sorry you are feeling so bad right now. won't be long in coming round and hope that you feel better. xxx  

well, that is us all set. Decided on donor, decided on 3 dates so just waiting on clinic to confirm which is best for them. I take Yasmin until 10days before going so can go anytime they can fit us in !!! Donor is just waiting on us !!...

  to all xxx


----------



## Carrie D

snzk - How exciting!!!  Must be totally surreal knowing that a donor out there is just waiting for you to give you your baby/babies    Got a good feeling for you     

sugarpielaura - Sorry to hear you are in so much pain.  On top of everything else we have to go through, that must be awful.  Hope that it doesn't get any worse and that you get some relief soon.

Misha - makes me so happy to read how happy you are    Been a long time coming.  I think the consultant care is great as well - got some precious cargo to take care of.

Cars & Mrs Hoopy - How are you both doing?  Cars, can't believe you're already at 31 weeks - it'll be here before you know it!

AFM - not being pessimistic but don't think this is the cycle for me.  Boobs are not sore anymore and I haven't had the specific feeling in them that I've had in all my other pregnancies.  Woke up last night with very painful AF cramps and had a sharp pain on the right side that made me gasp.  It disappeared straightaway, but was quite scary.  Feeling exactly the way I do the day of, or day before AF.  Don't think I'll make it to OTD    

Change of subject - what terrible weather for a bank holiday weekend!!!  Anyone have any nice plans?  I'm heading out with the dogs in a few mins, not looking forward to the horizontal rain    Here's hoping we get a little bit of sun later or tomorrow.

Thanks for all your    .  I'm really grateful to have my FF's.  Carrie D x


----------



## mierran

Carrie - dont give up hon. every pregnancy is different. fingers xd it's a happy ending. 

snzk - that's great that you've picked, and hope they get back to you with dates soon. 

spl - so sorry you're feeling grotty. dont suffer in silence - tell the clinic. and i hope the af isn't as bad as you fear. and fingers xd you get a good outcome so you only have to go through this once. 

hi to everyone else. we're ok - teething but otherwise babies doing ok. I just so dont want to go back to work.   
x x


----------



## Carrie D

Ladies, I've been very bad   .  I woke up with AF pains in the middle of the night and thought "right, that's it, I'm taking a test, then when it's negative I'll take some painkillers and get some sleep".  Well, it was only a very strong   !!!!  Although I'm early for my OTD (the 4th), I am 11dp3dt, so day 14 after ovulation and 16 days after my HCG trigger shot.  Given that it was such a strong positive, I'm taking it!!!  Will test again later in the week, but I think I am pregnant!!!!!


----------



## snzk

OMG...carrie D - what fantastic news !!!!!!! That is the best news ever, there was me getting ready to respond to your post from yesterday and give you some    but you don't need it now !!!!!!...  Yipee !!!!!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisab24

Hi sorry for gatecrashing, I used to post on here a long while ago. I wanted to say a big congratulations to misha and Carrie on your BFP's.

Carrie- Just reading your post brought back memories when i was on the 2 week wait. I got that sharp pulling sensation on my right hand side just over half way through my 2ww as well as af pains. I got a BFP too. I'm convinced that pulling pain is the embryo implanting, cause when i found out i was pregnant after feeling that i was then convinced i was having just the one baby as i only felt it once, and right enough it was just one baby. May be wrong but thats my gut instinct.

Good luck to everyone else whos starting, going through or on the 2ww   

afm- I've started IVF last Wed as i'm currently in the process of donating my eggs. I'm taking metformin at the moment to help prevent me over stimulating as i did with my own treatment. Going for a scan on Thursday and just waiting til the 3rd day of my cycle to start my injections. I'm praying i get a good amount of eggs for the girl i'm donating too and that she gets that magical BFP    . Once i've donated the eggs, i'm going to try for my 2nd baby with my remaining embryos from my own cycle of IVF,  a month or two afterwards. xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

omg carrie
congratulations i am over the moon for you mrs that is the best news ever
has it sunk in yet bet its not know might be the time to buy shares in clearblue    

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Carrie D

Evening ladies - thanks for the nice responses.  Been    like a looney today as well as staring every few minutes at the pee stick and that beautiful cross on it    Trying not to get paranoid given my past history, but I just wish I could fast forward a few weeks (try 40!) and know that everything was going to be ok.  Jeez, you just get over one wait and another one starts!!!  

Lisa - best of luck with your cycle and thanks for sharing with me your 2WW experience.  I've not heard of anyone else having that sharp pain, so it's always good to know I've got company (and with a happy ending!)

Night, night from a very happy Carrie D xx


----------



## mierran

Carrie - that's brillliant news. i hope that wee bubba/s are getting settled in for the next 9 months. you on heparin/aspirin or anything ? 

misha - how're you getting on. it sinking in yet?

lisa - well done you. is it a friend you're dontating to? i hope you dont have any problems and she gets a BFP. 

x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Carrie:  Fantastic news.  Wooo hoooo!!    You must be over the moon.

Misha:  Glad to hear that bloods are looking good and that you are feeling well.  Each day at a time and I pray that all continues to be well for you.

Snzk:  How exciting.  I am glad that you have made your decision and it all seems to be moving so fast now.

Lisa:  What a fantastic thing to do.  I hope that all goes well for you.  I am also currently taking Metformin as well at the moment.

Well ladies, thankfully the pain has subsided and I feel slightly human again.  No idea why it suddenly appeared.  I phoned the clinic and informed them but not much they can do.  Found out that I am due to start on 225iu Menapur and not the 150iu that I was originally told.  Due to the fact that my BMI is over 30.  Ooopsss!  Although to be fair, I carry it ALL in my chest.  This worried me as I was already so scared of the effects of the drugs on my endo, but guess that I need to trust them.  Metformin going ok.  I have doubled the dose now and spend a lot of time empyting watery bags, but not the worst thing in the world I guess.  Bleeding kinda stopping which is concerning in itself.  Hoping that I still get an AF after I stop the pill on 3rd June and that I get my baseline scan and can start stimming on 8th as planned.

xx


----------



## Mrs R

Popping in quickly folks....I'm off on holiday tomorrow to Majorca!
Looking forward to it apart from the flight with Luke on our laps!!

First of all HUGE Congrats to Misha & Carrie )
Well done ladies, lovely news )

I can only apologise for my lack of posts ( sorry for neglecting you all. I've been doing extra hours at work to help them out plus getting ready for hols as well as master Luke keeping me on my toes!!
He's now running around at 100mph and climbing on everything & anything! 

My dads doing not to bad with his chemo, 2 sessions still to go. Should finish it in July. 
As for me all my scan & test results are back and it seems my endometriosis is being naughty...my left ovary is stuck and attached close to my ureter & kidney which is why I'm havin probs, Endo also evident in other areas too. Doc wants to do an initial laparoscopy poss early august but he thinks I'm going to need bigger op afterwards to poss remove an ovary (  .... Not thinking of it all jst now, jst going to go enjoy my hols!

Nice to read everyone is doing well and all the tiny tots are causing some nice mischief )

I'll b back on after our hols

Mrs r xx


----------



## Carrie D

Mrs R!  Great to hear from you and thanks for the congrats - still can't believe it!  Seems just a few weeks ago that you and Mrs Mac were pregnant and anxiously waiting.  Lovely to hear Luke it up to all kinds of mischief.  Sorry to hear that your endo is acting up - that sounds very painful.  Enjoy your holiday and just be glad it is not a flight to Australia with Luke in your lap!!!

Mrs Hoopy, thought I'd pop on to let you know that I have already taken 4, yes 4 tests in 3 days!!!  My husband said that youwere totally right and we should be buying shares in Clear Blue.  Today was a great day though because the indicator went from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks.  Happy, happy happy!

Sugarpie Laura -  Sounds a real pain!  Hope you get started on the 8th as planned  

Mierran - thanks for the congrats.  I'm not officially on anything, but I have been taking baby aspirin since EC, so fingers crossed that'll do the trick.

Misha, how are you?

Carrie D x


----------



## wishing...

Hi Girls,


Hope you're all well and getting better summer weather where you are than we're getting here in Edinburgh!




Mrs R - Ask me anything you like about FETs!  Just had our second one and it's a perfect result again!


Jules - Good luck for your FET.  Did you say August?


Misha Moo - Congratulations on your    !!!!!  It's the best feeling in the world!


Nessiebro - I had acupuncture for three years with Maureen Karnowski at Balance and the Natural Health Service.  She's fabulous!  I totally agree with Mierran, she's a shoulder to cry on and a listening ear when you really need to talk to someone.  Plus, she knows everything there is to know about fertility.  I love her!


Emmy - How are you doing?  I can't believe Isla is one already!  Is Emily enjoying being a big sister?


Carrie D - Congratulations on your   !!!!!  I was just reading over the last few weeks posts and I was willing you to be pregnant every time your confidence slipped!


Cars - Congratulations on your miracle    !!!  When are you due?




So, I know it's awful of me only to pop on here when I have some news but I always think it's good to keep up the positive vibes on here so that we all remember that it can and does work and to keep wishing...  Anyway, the news - we had our natural FET eSet transfer last Monday and I tested this morning, two days early, and it's a BFP!!  I can hardly believe that we've been this lucky again, I've been grinning like crazy all day and nearly crying with joy when I look at Ethan.


Never give up hope girls...


 


Wishing xxx


----------



## misha moo

WWWWWHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!        CARRIE D!!! CONGRATS!!!! WOO HOO!!  So happy for you, well done you must be over the moon!!!!

Wishing-Dont be daft the more the merrier and the more good new on the thread the better! well done and congrats!

Mrs R- thanks for the congrats, i am still pinching myself! Sorry to hear you have not been well with that dam endo  but i think your right just putting it to the back of your mind  and just focusing on your hols.

Sugarpielaura- Thanks for the prayers, i hope you wont be too long yourself before you get the magic 3 letters. Fingers and toes crossed that it all goes to plan x

Lisab- wishing u lots of luck!

Well i still cant believe everything thats happend recently. Was at the doc yest and she told me not to rush back to work as i still have some OHSS symptoms, also went to the midwife and got my big bump dvd!  I am booked in for a scan in 3wks time so i will be 8wks by then will be looking forward to that. I made DH buy me more clear blue digital today so i can do one in the morning to see how many wks its now saying i am!! mental i know


----------



## snzk

morning ladies,
hope everyone doing fine. Just a quick update, we fly to cyprus 13th Sept.... can't wait !!


----------



## lisab24

Hello again   

Wishing- Congratulations on your BFP, I remember you were pregnant the same time as me over 2 years ago, how time flys!  

snzk- Thats fantastic news, I hope everything works out for you! 

misha moo- good luck with your scan in 3 weeks, it'll feel more real when you see your baby or babies on the screen

sugarpielaura- how are you getting on with the metformin? I've just been taking one a day for 1 week and have just upped my dose to 2 a day now, i've been getting dizzy spells but luckily i've not been getting the other bad side effects. Good luck with your treatment!

mierran- its someone i knew was having problems so i offered to help, i've met her a few times, i really hope it works for her! How are your babies getting on, bet there getting big?

afm- had scan today as planned but af still didn't show, nurse told me to phone in once af appears and to book another scan. Well as soon as i got home it appeared, so to go back for a scan tomorrow and hopefully start injections on sat

I will try and pop on more often, just don't seem to ever have a lot of time to do so,lol.

xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi everyone...feeling a bit down today.  I went to the Docs and explained my past history and asked for my HCG levels to be tested.  He agreed and my results today 18dpo are only 318.  While it is officially within range, it is at the low end of the range and some of the detailed day by day charts don't even have that within their range for 18dpo.  I have a terrible feeling it is ectopic.  I'm getting some of the same symptoms as I had with my first ectopic. I've to call the clinic tomorrow - believe it or not, tomorrow is my OTD! so I am going to tell them.  I hope they will bring me in for bloods to see if they double by Sunday or more if it is Monday.  The first appt at my docs for repeat blood work is tuesday afternoon which means I wouldn't get results until Wednesday and really don't want to wait that long.  Really hope this is all in my head   

Sorry for the me post.  Carrie D x


----------



## snzk

oh Carrie, so sorry to read your post. I hope they do get you in for bloods tomorrow instead of you having to wait until next week.   praying there is a rise in your levels over the weekend... Sending you lots of     & some    
xxx


----------



## Cars

Oh Carrie , I hope the hospital see u today, I ll be thinking of u xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

ladies

Snzk:  It really is very exciting.  Hoping that it all goes well for you.  13th Sept will be here in no time.

Mrs R:  Hope that Luke managed the flight ok and that you are currently having a fab time in Majorca.

Wishing:  That is fantastic news.  Congratulations.  Woo hoo!   

Misha Moo:  All the best for your scan in 3 weeks and glad that OHSS symptoms are starting to subside now.  Thanks.  I really do hope so.

Lisab:  How did it go at the second scan?  Have you started injecting now?  Metformin ok.  I get very nauseous at times but not too bad.  Were you waiting on Af arriving naturally or had you been on the pill?

Carrie:  Really sorry to hear this.  Hope that you got to see the hospital today and that all is well.             

I stopped my pill yesterday so am now waiting on AF to arrive.  Just hoping that she does as I have been bleeding for few weeks now in the last pack of the tri-cycle.  Am due to go for baseline scan and bloods on 8th and hopefully start stimming then but will need to wait and see I guess.

xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi ladies,

Hospital refusing to do anything   .  The nurse was lovely and took all my details.  The doc came on to the phone and said, "let me reassure you that you are far too early to be feeling any signs of ectopic".  Even when I explained that it was this early last time, she didn't budge.  She said there was no value in doing an HCG test      as it would tell us nothing.  So, basically I have no way of knowing if all is ok until I get my blood test on Tuesday afternoon at my GPs.  Symptoms have eased off today which is good and I've also switched prenatal vitamins in case that is causing the problem.  Still trying to stay hopeful, I just don't understand why someone who has the know how to test you and tell you one way or another is just downright refusing to.  Does anyone know anywhere that would do a private HCG test?  
Anyhow, more waiting.  Keep sending    my way girls that my hcg levels are rising normally.  Thanks for all the support, here's a big   for all of us.

Carrie D x


----------



## snzk

carrieD - sorry to hear the hospital wouldn't do anything today. I'm glad that the symptoms have eased a bit today and hope that maybe the change in vitamins helps. I agree, not a huge task for them to take some bloods eh. Least it may have put you at ease instead of putting you through unnecessary worry. I guess you could call GCRM, they'd do your bloods. sending you lots more          &    xxx

sugarpielaura - hope that AF behaves and is on time. Not long til you get your baseline scan.. xx   

wishing - congratulations...fantastic news   

misha - how are you??

mrs r - hope that you enjoy your holiday and Luke was good on the flight

hi to everyone else, hope all having a good weekend. xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Carrie:  Sorry to hear that the hospital would not give you the tests.  Did you get the blood test today?  When will you find out the results?

Well, AF arrived on Sunday night and so I have my baseline scan tomorrow morning.  Gulp...  Internal scan does not bother me at all but whilst I have my period!  Anyway, my main concern is that I won't actually get started as things not right:  lining of womb, ovaries etc...  If this is the case, what happens next?

xx


----------



## snzk

carrie D - how are things?

sugarpielaura - how did you scan go yesterday?

hope everyone else is okay.

I started taking Yasmin yesterday, feeling a bit nauseous today tho. ..


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Snzk

Baseline scan went well.  Lining was 3.2 and lots of small follicles on ovaries so I have started stimming.  Had 2 doses yesterday and 2 today and then 1 tom and for the rest of the time with the other jag, cetrotride.  I am already so bloated though!  Is this normal?

Hope that the nausea settles soon.

xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey

Carrie D- how are u honey?  hope ur ok , been thinking about u x  

Sugerpie- glad scan went well, yeah its pretty normal to get bloated as there is lots going on in there! If you even unsure though just check, but i alway feel pretty bloated quickly.

Snzk- hey how are u? whoo! it wont be long now to it starts for you, it will fly in honey. Whats the Yasmin for? sorry for being thick?  


Things this end; Still cant believe i am preg, 6wks 2 days now! I have been a bit worried over the last few days though had lots of period like cramps and backace. I have just had to lie down to ease it off, felt a bit of a panic the other night trying not to but we were are both just anxious. I have been reading everything about it and it seems to be ok as long as i don't have bleeding etc with it. I have also been having pains in my ovaries again so i think thats OHSS related and getting a weird pain sometimes when i stand up, its like i stand up but its taking my tummy mussels a min to catch up, they feel like they are crumpled up inside and then it feels like they straighten up eventually.
I think i am going to try and get an app with the doc tomorrow just for a wee bit reassurance but also because there has been lots of confusion about who has to follow up with me re OHSS, i am still taking injections and T.E.D stocks so need to know when this will stop! Also if i knew OHSS was still hanging about it would make me relax re pains in tummy as it been quite painfull over the last few days.
Any of you mummys remember pains in tummy when preg? the thing is i do from my last preg, and that didn't end well so i think thats whats worrying me.

Thanks girls x


----------



## wishing...

Hi girls,

misha moo, try not to worry about little cramps and twinges. I have only been pg once before, with Ethan, and I had them up until 16 weeks or so. Having them this time too. It's all good!

Wishing xx


----------



## snzk

sugarpielaura - that's great your scan went okay and you've started stimming. i know I was bloated on Menopur so for me that was normal. I hope the jabbing is going fine and not too sore !!   

misha - sorry to hear about your pains, i  think you are right to have our doctor check you over just to be sure everything is good. reading what you say it is more than likely to be related to the OHSS. Hoping you can relax and get some reassurance. I'm not surprised you are both anxious.    
Yasmin is a combination pill, I have to syncronise my cycle with my donor's so started to take it this week. Feel a bit better today and not so nauseous, hoping it passess once my body is used to it anyway. We head off to Italy in 3wks for 7nights so looking foward to that. You are right, it'll be time before we know it. Won't come quick enough !!!

Carrie D - how are you?    

Wishing - how's things with you?   

Hi to all the ladies, hope alls good.


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
carrie hope everything is ok been thinking of you         

spl great that your scan went well wont be long now     

snk you must be getting excited now that your starting what are your timescales  

misha i was admitted to hospital with this pregancy at 11wks with ohss and what your describing is exactly what i had i had lesser symptoms about 8wks which went away and came back with a vengance   the hospital said it was due to the size of my ovaries which were 6times there normal     have you spoken to a midwife yet they normally get you seen alot more quickly at a maternity hospital which will put your mind at rest       

wishing congratulations on your bfp you all must be over the moon   

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## snzk

hey mrs H - hope you and your prescious cargo are doing well.

We fly to Cyprus on the 13th Sept so a wee bit away yet but all organised. Take Yasmin until 21st August then one injection followed by tabs. ET should be 17th Sept all going well. Nothing to do now other than wait....


----------



## Carrie D

Hi ladies, it's all over for me before it even really began.  HCG levels have been 318, then 585 and just 760 today (3 days later).      Guess the scan on Monday will show if it's ectopic or a m/c.  Gutted


----------



## snzk

oh Carrie D - so sorry to read your news.     sending you much love &    xxxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

carrie
so sorry to read your news what is your doctor saying    heres hoping and praying for a miracle          

snk september is only 13wks away it will be here in no time (so everyone keeps telling me   ) the bump is doing great getting bigger all the time     
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## misha moo

Carrie D- Oh what can i say honey, so sorry for what you are going through sending you lots of hugs and prayers     


Mrs H- Thanks so much for you reassuring words! It was nice to hear other people had experienced the same thing, i have totally calmed down since reading you had the same thing so thanks so much  . I was at the doc yest morning, it was a locum doc i was saying is thing normal in early preg, or do you think it is the OHSS, she was just going "humm"!!!! She didn't give anything away either way no real answers!!  but she did contact my local hospital where i will be going for my maternity care and has asked them if they can see me urgently and also what should be done for a OHSS follow up, So i might be going to them next week just waiting on there responce. Glad to hear the bump is getting bigger, have you started looking at baby stuff yet?x

Snzk- Oh by the time you go you hols and get back it will be quick in coming! yeah!! Italy, ohh i have only been once to Rome and so far its been my fav place EVER to go! i loved it, deff want to go back and see more of Italy, where are you off to?x

Wishing- thanks to you too honey for the reassurance, what are we like?  i guess after all us IF ladies go through its only natural we are anxious than most mums to be. So how are u feeling apart from the twinges?x

Och well i better make a move, having a lazy day and staying in my jammies but going to do a wee spot of cleaning before DH comes home from work. I think i may be having my first bit of pregnancy queezyness! There is chicken in the fridge and i can face the though of cooking it! feel yucky!  but i am quite happy to feel like this, never though i would get the chance to have preg complatints, dose that make me menatl!!   
MISHAX


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Misha:  I hope that the cramps and pains are easing for you and that the hospital see you very soon to advise on the OHSS and the lovely TED stockings.  I had them on for months after my op.  hated them!   I guess that feeling queasy is good, although hope that it is not too strong for you.

Snzk:  Injectons going ok thanks.  I am growing a bit tired of them now though.  Trying to alternate each thigh to ease the bruising.  Hubby prparing the injections (so that he feels a part of it all) and then I inject.  he managed to stab himself with the thick needle this morning though so he wasn't best pleased!!   I find the menopur a bit stingy when it is going in so just take it slowly.  I hope that the nausea with Yasmin has settled for you.  Italy.   How fab.  We wnet there last year for the first time.  Sorrento.  Beautiful.  Where are you off to?  For how long?  Got to be better than the weather here!!   

Carrie:  I am so sorry.  Sending massive           that a wee miracle may happen on Monday.  Will be thinking about you.

Mrs Hoopy:  Glad that you are well and that bump is growing.

So far, almost all is ok.  Bloated and tired but that is about it.  Woke up today with some deep, dull rectal pain which I recognise as my endo pain but will keep going.  It if increases in intensity then I will contact the clinic although I don't think that there is much that I can do.  I have a few daft qs that I forgot to ask at the baseline scan appointment and was wondering if you could help?  Can I have sex at the moment and should we use protection?  How ling will I be stimming for?  I know that everyone is different but what were your experiences?

Thanks

xx


----------



## misha moo

Had a bad nite ladies, went to the toilet and wiped and had some spotting, light pink! i haven't slept all night i have been so worried, also the pain in my back and tummy was preventing me from getting comfy. Managed to get a doc app this morning and he said that even though i am experiencing quite a bit of pain, that can be normal in early pregnancy. Needles to say we are worried sick, been trying to stay calm all night, i just don't think i can take anything else happening. Doc phoned me at home he has managed to get me an appointment for a scan this afternoon, i pray it will be ok.

Carrie D-sending u  

MISHA X


----------



## MinneMouse

Misha - I had bleeding off and on for a few days from about 5 weeks. Once with stabbing pain that doubled me over. It went then go away and I would feel a bit more confident and then a couple of days later I would get more. I didn't get my first scan until 8 weeks for some reason and I remember the nurse knew about the bleeding so we were all a bit nervous. Finding a wee heartbeat was amazing and DH and I weren't the only ones with tears in our eyes in that room. She then did a quick check just to make sure it was just one baby (assuming that was the case) and that was when she found the second twin....


Anyway, just wanted to say, I believe bleeding is very common in early pregnancy and I have since read that in twins in particular. I think Mierran had some too....so I am keeping everything crossed for you. I know you will be frantic. I have scanned every internet site possible, believe me !


Sending you lots of    and   !


I'll pop on later and see whats what.....


Minnie


xx


----------



## Carrie D

Misha, got everything crossed for you


----------



## snzk

misha...hope everything is okay .


----------



## misha moo

Hi

After a frantic nite and morning, so far so good! Everything looked ok at the scan, seen one precious little heartbeat!!!! Thank God!! I have another scan in 2wks time and so far i have had no more bleeding since this morning! I feel very shaken, its so scary as you all know ladies how that happiness can suddenly be taken away, i am so relieved. Poor DH was so anxious as we were waiting, mind you we did have to wait 45 Min's and the nurse was really snappy with me! I know they deal with things like this every day, but they should remember especially while working in and early preg unit that people may have been though a lot or may be very anxious. Anyway the main thing is the baby looks as it should  

CarrieD- I cant believe you are thinking of me with all you are going through at the moment  did you not have an app today xx


Minnemouse- thanks for the reassurance, especially as you say you have quite a bad pain with your bleeding! You are right i have checked every internet site going! thanks so much  

Snzk- Thank you, it means a lot to have you very special ladies thinking of me and giving me lots of good advice xx


----------



## Carrie D

That's great news Misha.  So relieved for you!  Rest up and hope that the rest of your pregnancy is as stress free as it possibly can be!

Yes, I did have a scan today and unfortunately not quite the news I wanted, but it was what I expected.  They couldn't really find anything conclusive on the scan.  There was something that "looked like a bloodclot" and nothing like a sac in my uterus.  They searched around fallopian tubes, etc and couldn't find anything there either.  They took more bloods and had me wait until the results came in.  They had risen, but only minimally since thursday, so they think they are now plateauing and will start to fall.  I've to go back in on Wednesday and worse case scenario, it may be ectopic (although they don't seem to think so).

Pretty devastating, but I knew things weren't normal and I'm so glad I knew that in advance.  I think going to the scan today and not having any inkling that there was something wrong (got all the preggo symptoms and no bleeding) I would have fallen apart.  As it was, I was ok.

So, just waiting on nature to take its course.  I'm already looking at next steps and maybe DE in Cyprus or Czech republic.  Down, but not out


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Misha MOo:  Sorry to hear of your troubles but am very relieved that all seems to be well.     Great news.

Carrie:  I am so sorry.  It must have been really hard for you and you seem so strong and upbeat.  Hope that you are ok.  Sending massive       

Just wondering if anyone could answer the sex question?  Are we allowed to have sex whilst stimming and should we use protection?  Thanks

xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Sugarpie Laura...Probably not as strong as I sound, but trying to keep focused on a positive outcome.

Re. the sex question.  As long as you're taking the nasal spray (busarelin or suprecur)at the same time as your injections, then this will stop you ovulating.  In other words, you can boink till your hearts content with no danger of pregnancy.  When the clinic scans you and sees that you have enough mature follicles, you'll get a final hcg jag which matures the eggs.  You will have egg collection 36 hours afterwards.  That was my experience anyway, so if anyone else has different experiences, please let Laura know - don't want to be responsible for the Glasgow Octuplets!!!!

Carrie D x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Carrie

It really must be very hard and I do admire your positivity but it must be so hard.  Thinking about you and sending massive      .  Let us know how you get on on Wed.

Thanks for the response.  I am on Cetrotide which I think is the same thing as the nasal spray.  I inject this once a day as well as the Menopur.  Not that I am that bothered but hubby is annoying me!  

Thanks

xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Great news, Misha! So pleased for you. Try to relax now but I know how hard that is.


So sorry to hear your news Carrie. IF is so cruel. I'm so glad to hear you have a plan though.


M
x


----------



## wishing...

Hi Girls,


Carrie D - I'm so sorry, hope you're doing okay.   


Sugar Pie - Last thing I felt like during stimming was sex!    Pat told me that it was fine (but I can't remember up to what point in the cycle).


Misha Moo - So glad everything's okay with your baby.    I had pale brown stained discharge (not really spotting) on and off until sixteen weeks with Ethan and have had a little this pregnancy too.  I have a cervical ectopy which turned out to be the cause last time.  I have the ectopy all the time but it's quite common for women to develop it just during pregnancy.  How are you doing generally?  I'm feeling pukey from noon till night!  What's your due date?


Hope everyone else is well, postive thoughts and fairy dust for you all...


 


Wishing xx


----------



## wishing...

Hi Girls,

Got this link through in an email from ivillage today and I actually think it's worth a look for all of those who are still waiting to start tx...

http://www.ivillage.co.uk/ivf-checklist/128777

Good luck and fairy dust!



Wishing xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi ladies, quick update from me.  Pregnancy was confirmed as ectopic today, but in an "unknown location".  Multiple doctors prodding away at my innards could not find the embie anywhere.  So, only option as my levels were still rising was methotexrate.  Not had it before and was ok, but still feeling really sad that my embie was trying to grow, just got a bit lost    Will have to take a TX break now as can't do anything for 3-6 months.  Will keep reading though and wish Cars, Mrs Hoopy, Wishing and Misha a happy, relaxed and healthy pregnancy.  Can't wait to meet them all.

For those about to start again soon, best of luck.  Looking forward to lots of BFPs in the future.

Carrie D x


----------



## wishing...

Hi Carrie,


I'm so sorry you're having to go through all this.  Remember that we're all here for you.   


Wishing xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,

carrie D - sending you lots of hugs and love...so sorry you are having such a tough time... here for you anytime   

wishing - hope all's well with you
   
misha- how are you? glad to hear that your scan went well and everything as should be. Hope you don't have anymore scares like that..   

spl - how's things going with your jabbing??    I'm fine on the Yasmin now, no more sicky feeling.. we are of to Florence..can't wait, got my vespa booked...lol

mrs H  - you are right, September isn't long now. best you can't wait ..  

hope everyone else okay...catch up soon. xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Carrie:  I am so sorry.  Massive       

Snzk:  I am glad that you are feeling better on Yasmin now.    Florence.  Never been but would love to go.  Enjoy.

Jabbing going ok.  Novelty wears off quickly though!    Had scan yesterday and have 5 large follies on right and 4 on left.  All over 11mm.  She said that there were a lot of 10mm ones but that she wasn't measuring them at the moment.  So am back tomorrow for another scan and hoping for ec on Monday.  Feeling rough today.  Just so bloated and can't really eat much.

xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Carrie D- what an awful time of  it you have had, i hope you do keep reading and remember we are alway hear for you!  

Snzk- Ohh Florance? sounds lovely, good food, good wine beautiful country, sounds like its going to be a really good one! hope you have treated yourself to some new clothes!

Wishing- Hey my due date is the 29th of January! the few people that i have told so far have said that its ages away, but i don't think so, i am soo looking forward to being a mum and bring my wee bundle home but i am also looking forward to each stage of preg, its something i though i would never experience so i want to enjoy it! remind me of that in about 7months time when i am moaning that i want the baby out!! lol Thats a shame ur feeling a bit sicky, i have only had a few waves of nausea on and off, but i feel its been gathering pace over the last few days, been off one or two types of food, but soo wanting to eat other kinds! Are u feeling tied? i am shattered!x

SPL- Yeh the novelty goes very quickly, my tummy is black and blue from the blood thinning injections! so fed up with them   but hey fingers crosse you will get some good follies, sounds like they are all growing quite evenly!  

I have a family party to go to at the weekend, my sis gave me a lovely pair of trousers that she just bought the other day but turned out to be no good for her. Tried them on in mums 2 nites ago and they were a great fit, so i bough i lovely top to go with them. Was really happy cause i didn't want to spend lots on an outfit for one nite, tried them all back on tonite and i think i will be wearing the top and my pants!!! trousers are  too tight!!  
big hugs to eveyone else, mrs H, SPL, minnimouse, mrs R, meirran and anyone else i have missed x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi gals, looking for some reassurance.  I had a horrible dream last night that when I went for my hcg bloods on Monday, that the results were now in the thousands.  They scanned me and there was a heartbeat.  Because I had already  had the methotexrate jag, I needed to do it again as the baby would not have developed normally.  I know it was a dream, but I just can't shake it.  Plus the fact that my boobs are still growing and sore...I've had no bleeding.  Think i'm losing it. xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Carrie:  I am really sorry but I can't advise on your dream but I am sure that it is only natural for you to panic a bit after all that you have been through.     

Misha: 29th January will be here in no time and I am sure that you will enjoy every stage.  Hope that you are feeling well.

AFM:  My scan on Friday went well.  I have 20 follies, 12 juicy ones between 12-17mm and these are the ones that they think will (hopefully) have the mature eggs.   I have my ec tomorrow at midday!   I was to take just the one injection yesterday (Cetrotide) and not the Menopur and then the trigger shot was at 11.45pm last night.  I couldn't keep my eyes open after the shot!  I have an injection free day today (still to take the metformin today) and then in tomorrow.  yikes.....  I am able to eat a bit more now but still struggling to pee.  Really getting to me now.  I need, go and then there is almost nothing.    Hoping that it resolves itself soon.  Did anyone else have this?  No idea where all the liquid that I am drinking is going!  Anything in particular that I should take in tomorrow with me?  I am not under GA, but conscious sedation

x


----------



## snzk

carrie - i'm sorry, no reassurance, it is so frustrating when our mind plays tricks on us. I hope that you are as well as can be expected.    

spl - that's fab, hope all went well for your EC today, soz I didn't post to wish you luck.     

misha - hope you are good and enjoyed the party with our without the trousers...lol...    

hi to all.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

On phone so sorry for lack of personals. 

Ec itself went well. Got 10 eggs so hoping that theygetbusy tonight. Will find out tom. However,my fresh cycle has also been cancelled due to fluid in my abdominal cavity and endometrium. Am gutted and was quite upset. So got to hope that some fertilise to freeze.


----------



## misha moo

Hey Ladies

Carrie D- I think your mind just must be replaying everything from the last few weeks and getting it jumbled up and no wonder after all you have been through. How are you doing now?  

Sugarpie- How did you get on honey? I was told at my last collection that 10 eggs was a prefect number for getting good quality as its not to little and not too much. I hope they have had a busy wee night in the love lab xx

Snzk- Managed to fit into a black satin pencil skirt of my sisters and the style of my top hid my bloatness well, nobody clocked that i wasn't drinking, it was a cheap night 2 lemonade's!  

Well i have another scan tomorrow the Royal called me to book me in as i had been to my GP with pain in my sides, told them i had a scan last Monday all seemed well, but they insisted that i still come to them for a scan even though i have one next week. They said it was just a wee reassurance scan and nothing to worry about, but you know what its like, in the back of my mind i am! I feel deep down everything will be ok and this time i will carry this baby but there is that wee bit of madness that reaches the surface and then i start to think all sorts of stuff.   I  am away to get my positive head on!
Big hugs to everyone else i haven't mentioned


----------



## Carrie D

Hi All,

Just can't keep away can I?!  

SPL - Hope you get some lovely embies.  Have you heard from the clinic today?  Don't worry about it being FET, there are a ton of ladies on here who had great results with FET.  

Misha - Good luck with your scan today.  I'm sure everything will be fine, so just enjoy the bonus of seeing the little 'un again!

snzk - Not long until September.  How are you doing with the drugs now?  Hopefully you're feeling better.

Cars, Mrs Hoopy and Wishing - How are you all doing?  Won't be long before we have our next generation on the thread!

AFM - Still in a bit of limbo.  Had the methotrexate jag last Wednesday, went for bloods on Monday and go again on Thursday.  I'm so sure the hcg levels have not fallen.  My (.)(.) are growing, they are sore (to the point I wake up at night) and I'm exhausted. Still haunted by the thought that I might have had the jag prematurely and that my wee embie was just too small to be seen.  Really    that the levels have fallen as otherwise I need another jag and that will delay any other TX for a further 3 months.  

Just spoke to my mum a few minutes ago.  She is so clueless about this whole situation it gets really frustrating.  She had no trouble getting or staying pregnant and never really understood why I wanted kids so much.  She said to me this morning, "you're not going to do this again are you?" meaning IVF.  When I said yes, she said it didn't make sense to her as I couldn't "keep getting pregnant and then losing them".  Very careless of me I know   .  and then she wonders why I don't tell her about it!!!!  Really annoying and quite upsetting too.  I am also really resenting the intrustion of her questions - "are you bleeding yet?" "are you in pain" "it doesn't look like it's working does it?"  "Are you sure it wasn't viable?" I know it is well intentioned (mostly) but it's hard enough without having to feel like a failure because I haven't miscarried yet.

Hmmm...seem to have had quite a lot on my mind this morning lol   

Will go and have a cup of tea and calm down (too early for wine - right?   )

Baby dust to all.  Carrie D x


----------



## Cars

Carrie-d, I totally get where you are coming from and never told my mum when I was going through IVF as I could'nt be bothered with all the questions when it didnt work and its so hard to explain everything, I just knew I wouldnt have the patience for it. It helps that mmy mum lives in another country!!

Hope you are ok and that you dont have to have that second injection xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

CarrieD just wanted to send you some   . Unless folks have been through it they really just don't understand.


I have wanted to punch many members of my family over the years. Particularly my SIL who had 2 children whilst we were trying.  I've heard it all. 'Just think of all the holidays you can have that we can't', 'You can be a really good Auntie', 'More to life than babies' etc etc. Sometimes it is better to say nothing. I know folks don't know what to say and I think ramble on and try and put a positive spin on a bad situation but it is not really useful. 


IF is a horrible condition and people seem to think you can switch of your emotions. I have been very very lucky to have my boys but I do believe it has changed me as a person. I will never forget how fortunate I am and I think every day of the ladies not so lucky. 


Its that to tell or not to tell thing. The counsellor at GCRM gave me good advice. You sort of need to choose who you tell carefully. It doens't need to be someone in your family but someone you trust. I found after telling SIL the first cycle (when she got pregnant not me!) that that helped.


Anyway, hope you are getting by. Please rant away. It helps to not feel alone and to have other folk who understand.


Take care.


Minnie
x


----------



## Carrie D

Thanks ladies!  Funnily enough, we decided not to tell anyone this cycle because the pressure last time with people asking was unbearable.  With it being ectopic and dragging on though, there were too many events that needed explaining away, so we made the decision to tell my parents (who have now told my brothers, my cousins, my aunts, their friends, etc).  Won't be making that mistake again!  It was just the "you're not doing that again are you?" comment that really got me as if I were being silly for even thinking of it.  Grrrrr....   You are so right though MM, you really do have to experience it to really understand, but some people are definitely better than others at empathising!!!

On a positive note, going to see Paul Simon on Friday.  Really looking forward to it.  Wait and see, that'll be when the AF from hell will arrive!!!

Carrie D x


----------



## snzk

hey carrieD - what a time you are having. I totally know where you're coming from. Minnie is right, good few folk I wanted to punch in the face. If I had a pound for everytime someone said 'not again' or 'you never know' or 'it only takes one', I'd have enough money to have treatment til i'm 90 !!!!...haha
I hope you have a great time on Friday.    

minnie - how are you??  

Cars / mrs H - how are you both??  

wishing - how's things with you?  

spl - any news today? Carrie is right, lots of great FET results    

misha - how's things go at your scan today?   

hope everyone else is okay. 2wks til holiday...and counting !! xx

i am doing better on the Yasmin now, no more sick feeling.. 11wks til tx and counting... !!


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Snzk !


I'm well. I'm sorry I've not been 'on' much recently. I do check often but don't always get time to write.


I'm so glad to hear things are progressing well for you. The 17/9 is a special day in our house....shall we say candles and cake times 2 ! So I hope it is a lucky one for you too.


Boys are 9 months now would you believe. Big and funny ! 


Right best get on. I promise to be a better FFer.


M
xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry that i haven't been on in a while.  I have been quite ill since the ec on Monday.   Still not great but hopefully on the mend.

Misha:  How did your scan go?  Well I hope.

Carrie:  Grrrr.... So sorry that your mum was like that and people just don't understand what it is like for us.    How's Af been?  I am dreading mine!  

Snzk:  Glad that you are doing better on the Yasmin now.  11 weeks not too long at all.

AFM, We got 10 eggs on Monday and by Tuesday, 8 had fertilised and this was also the case by day 3 so we made the tough decision to push the embies to day 5 blast in the hope that we would get one or two.  Received the phone call this morning to say that we got 4 blasts!   We are really pleased and hope that one will be a success for us in the future.  I am still not feeling great and so think that we will need to wait a couple of months.

xx


----------



## misha moo

Just lost a huge post!!!!!! arrrggh!!!
SPL- sorry to hear you not feeling well, but 4 blast! amazing!! well done, just get yourself on your feet and before you know it you will get them back and be PUPO!!

Carrie D- I had written  a huge post to you! I just wanted to say thats not fair on top of everything else you have your mum making silly comments, cause thats what they are. Try to think that its not cause she doesn't care, its just because she can NEVER understand where you are coming from She has never went through what you have and never experienced the pain of IF and MC As for them telling others, i think again its because they don't fully understand the gravity of your situation. My DH at the moment is not to impressed by his own father, we had only told my parents and DHs parents when TX worked however a few days after finding out, so had most of my family! FIL had told some guy who DH briefly knows that i was preg and within days it spread and my family found out!! Then i was out last wk and bumped into a cousin of mine, she could tell me all my personal business, it turns out that when FIL was blabbing to this guy that i was preg he also though it was appropriate to tell him about our fertility problems, the fact we "couldn't have kids" and also told him we went to Norway for TX   ! Now FIL cant really see why DH is annoyed, he Said lots of people including the celebs to IVF now. To be honest it has just shown me he has no reality of what we have went through and how painful emotional and physically its been otherwise he would understand and have kept his mouth shut! Anyway i am sending u a massive cyber hug!!  


The scan went well, bambino is fine so thats all that matters. We were kept waiting an hour and 20 mins for the scan, i was all worked up and had everything running through my head by the time i got in there  I am still of work at the moment, been having a bit of a time with my hernia playing up, spent the other night vomiting, not good, but as i said i am ok as long as baby is fine,
Hi to everyone else, i lost such a huge post but don't have time to do everyone again as i am heading out to mums for dinner x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
carrie parents      after our first go we never tld anyone till after we got the result as we didnt want it to define us "thats the couple who cant have kids" we explained this to afew close family and friends and thought they understtod however my inlaws    have been making a meal out of it from day1 i still have people coming up to me saying how great it is that i am expecting after all those miscarriages(mil telling people ive miscarried after every failed attempt   ) and its a wonder what medical help can do for woman like me who cant carry children ive jumped between wanting to throttle her to ignoring her its poor mr h i feel for cause as its his parents he feels so let down

spl thats great news about your blasts have you discussed a transfer time     

misha great news about your scan its amazing when you see you baby and how much they grow within a few weeks have you started to tell people
mrs r how as the holiday hope you all had agreat time

hope everyone else is well 
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Misha:  That is great news.  Congratulations.  I am glad that all is going well.     

Mrs Hoopy:  I know what you mean.  Sometimes ppl just don't seem to be able to keep things to themselves!   Grrr....

AFM, doing a lot better now.  Had to make a visit to the hospital on Friday night as the pain was so bad.  Anti-biotics seem to be clearing things up though which is good.    I am waiting to hear from the clinic but there was talk of FET after my next cycle.  However, hubby and I have decided to get a well earned holiday and so I am hoping to have FET in mid-late August.  Although we are desperate to have the transfer, we also want to give it the best chance of survival and for me to be fit and healthy so feel that this may be the best way.

xx


----------



## misha moo

Just a wee quick post to say scan at the dreaded early preg unit went  well  the baby is fine and in the "wee snowman stage" according to the nurse  so we were delighted with that. We went shopping afterwards and i was toying with the idea of a maternity bra, so we stood outside mamas and papas deciding if we should go in or not, when we did it was only for a few mins and i never got a bra. I was too emotional, it was a total mixture of feeling, nervous like i shouldnt have been in there and this weird sureal feeling!!  

SPL- i think you are doing the right thing honey, a wee hol will do you the world of good! If you have your batteried recharged you will be in great physical and mental shape to take on the FET  
Mrs H- How are u getting on? Nope i havent told anyone FIL has told most people for us!!    only kidding i am sure there is someone who doesnt know!  How did you find it after telling everyone? did it feel more real?x
nite nite to everyone else xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello all !


Misha - so glad to here your scans have gone well. It is so exciting. I remember the first trip to a baby shop. I was over 3 months and had a bump but still felt I shouldn't be there. I still get quite emotional about it. I didn't even buy a thing until we were about 25 weeks as I was so scared and paranoid. I guess that's what happens to us ladies who have been through IF. 


I'm not sure what our families know. DH's are very small and they all know but they don't have many folks to tell so that is fine. I think some of mine know but what I don't know doesn't harm me. It does amuse me how some people seem to think it is a) their business and b) that it matters how a baby is conceived. At my NCT classes last year one girls just said to me 'Are your twins IVF or natural ?' I'd only just met her that day ! I would never lie about it so told her but I really wanted to ask her what business she thought it was of hers and what difference it made !!


MrsH - when is your due date. My boys are 1 in September. So I think it is a good month. Mind you they were meant to be in October so anything can happen !!


CarrieD - How are you doing ? Hope you are finding the strength to get through this. Sending you   


SPL - Hi ! How are you doing ? Hope you are feeling better. Sounds like you have made a great start and the wee blighters are there when you are ready and fit and well again.


Right best get on. 


M
x


----------



## lisab24

Hope yous are all well!


misha moo- glad your scan went well, i don't think you ever can fully relax until the babys in your arms, but thats only natural after all you've been through!


Mrs H- I'm so happy that everythings going well for you. It won't be long now before you have that bundle of joy in your arms  


Carrie D- I hope your o.k. You've been through a really tough time lately. Sending you lots of    during this sad time.


SPL- Thats good news about your blasts. When I had my egg collection with my own ICSI i couldn't get the transfer right away as i had mild ohss too. I got the transfer two months later and I had a natural FET. I remember feeling disappointed and thinking that FET won't work as i thought the success rates were lower, but it was the best decision that they'd made as on the 1st FET i fell pregnant   . So keep up your PMA!! 


AFM- I had egg collection on the 14th of June and 20 eggs were collected, 14 fertilised all top grade. The girl I donated them to had 2 transfered and she finds out on Tuesday if it works. I have got a really good feeling it will. She has been through alot so i really hope it works for her!   . I offered to donate my eggs through this website and it was this girl that replied. I always wanted to do this for someone after all i've been through and realising that there is a long waiting list for donors . As for me, i'm looking to get my transfer done with my remaining frosties hopefully after my next AF, however my DH says i'm better waiting til after my holiday in September so i can let my hair down, so i'm a wee bit unsure what to do now,lol.!


Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi
SPL- Lisa is right about FET success rates, infact when i was in Norway one of the other couplesat the hotel were there with there 2 year old boy who the conceived through the clinic, they had a wee party in the hotel for him and a few of the clinic staff turned up including Jon who owns it, they had no probs with all of us asking them lost of questions. They were saying how much FET rates at the clinic had risen dramatically during the last few years  due to better technology and better understanding of the  FET process, they were really positive about it!   

Lisa- That was such a wonderful thing you done, giving someone else a chance! Wishing your recipient luck  Oh what to do, what to do!eek! i understand your hubby's thinking but i know what its like when you just want to do it i am sure you will make a decision that you feel comfortable with.

MinneMouse- cant believe the cheek of some people, why did she think it was ok to ask That? what is it to do with her?? I remember one of the girls i worked with got preg and when she announced it i couldn't believe my ears! one of my other colleagues actually said to her that she was suprise she was preg as she was aware her partner had 2 kids from a prev marriage so imagined that was him finished, she then asked if she had wanted to get preg and he didn't want her to?, did she have to convince him??  Then someone else said she was also surprised because " you don't come across as the mothering type"!!   and then asked was it and accident or were they trying??! I though when someone announced they were preg you congratulated them and asked there due date or perhaps how far along they were, but apparently not it seems that you ask them lots of personal questions  

Scan went well yest  thats my last for a few wks i go back in about 5wks time. Booked a wee hoiday  down south with DH, mum and dad, its nothing fancy as money is stretch after tx and with me being off work, but we will have a good time. 
MISHA X


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
minnie my due date is 4th september can believe thats me 31wks is single figures now getting both excited and nervous   

misha have agreat holiday were off on a bus tour on monday for the week we will hopefully bring the average age down about 30yrs     

lisa i am will your husband enjoy your holiday before all the stress and strain of treatment

hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine 
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been on in a while.  Took a bit of time to recover and our computer has also been playing up!  

Misha:  That is great news about your scan.    Fantastic.  Now just you take care of yourself.  Hope that you also enjoy your wee break.

Lisa:  Thanks.  I hope that I get the same result as you.  I will need a medicated FET but still hoping for the best.  That is great about your eggs.  Such a wonderful thing that you are doing.  How did the girl get on yesterday with her test?  Have you ever met her?  Have you decided what to do about the holiday yet?  

Mrs Hoopy:  Not long for you at all now.  Must be very very exciting.

AFM, well hoping to get away on holiday very very soon and am now back on 2 months of the pill.  I will thenn have a medicated FET with HRT so I guess in August/Sept time so fingers crossed I guess.

xx


----------



## lisab24

Hi SPL,


It won't be long until you get your transfer, i    that it works for you! I have heard on many occasions that if you get ohss then it seems to increase your chances of getting pregnant, it certainly worked for me   . Make the most of your holiday as this might well be your last as a couple   . 



Yeah the girl i donated to got her BFP    her hormone levels are very high, its in line with twins i think. She'll find out on her scan on the 1st of August. I've met her a couple of times and i'm so so happy that its worked for her as shes been through alot and they will make excellent parents. I don't think its sinked in yet for her that shes going to be a mummy,lol, but like us all who have tried to get pregnant for many years it is hard for it to sink in.


AFM, I,ve decided that i'm going to do the transfer before my holiday hopefully the end of this month or beginning of August, whenever my next af arrives, as i'm very broody again,lol. I just    that it works 1st time again. I know i'm very lucky as still got 19 embryos on ice to play with so i should get 3/4 more chances.


Anyway all the best to you and have a fab holiday!


Hello to everyone else, hope yous are all well xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Hi ladies

I'm so sorry for being AWOL. Awful FF so I am, I hang my head in shame (

Never seem to get 2mins but wouldn't have it any other way! 
Our holiday was great, Luke had a fab time but sadly it is all but a distant memory now.
Luke is almost 18mths now....it's passing too quickly!

Mrs H .....not long now til you meet hoopy jnr, so pleased all is going well for you. Have you got your pram, nursery etc all arranged?

Hello to everyone else. I'll try to do better on here

Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

Hi Ladies,


Sorry, but I'm just popping on with some sad news... At our nearly 8wk scan, we had a perfect little baby with a perfect little heartbeat but after some light brown spotting this week which got progressively worse I miscarried yesterday at 10wks after an emergency scan which showed that our baby wasn't going to make it.  I feel totally numb, I can't believe this is happening.


Wishing xx


----------



## misha moo

Oh wishing, so so sorry honey. I feel gutted for you thats awful news, all i can say is that i am thinking of you and will    for you. I hope you family and friends will comfort you in the days ahead xxx


----------



## Desperate3105

Hi, im a new |Glasgow girl......trying for my first child for 15 months with no avail....finally got the ball rolling and doctor has carried out several blood tests, going back tuesday to find out what is really going on.  

Feel like sometimes i need someone to talk to, who understands whtat im going through....every other day on ******** someone is announcing that they are pregnant...its breaking my heart!

If anyone fancies chatting, send me a wee message, im a bit of a novice if not a bit dumb with all this at the moment.

Thank you for reading

Laura xxx


----------



## snzk

wishing - so so sorry to read your news. gutted for you and sending you and your family lots of


----------



## sugarpielaura

Wishing:  I am so sorry.         Thinking about you.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Laura

Welcome to the boards.  There are some great people here and you will get loads of info.  I am glad that you have now started your journey.

xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi Everyone

Really nice to read all about some of your journey's.  Hope you dont mind me joining the thread, I am just a new member and have gone through 2.5 years of trying, then a year of tests.  Finally got all of our results and not good news, my fiance was so upset because his sperm count was so low.  Doctors cant understand why and say our only hope is ICSI treatment.  Now received our letter from GRI which has stated we have a 2 year wait at least.  I find this the hardest part, no more tests just waiting.

Have been trying to find out if the waiting lists were actually 2 years or in fact longer?  Only good news is that they have backdated out waiting list to the date we started our tests which is last july, another year at least to go.

Cx


----------



## snzk

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone is well. 

Weenster - sending you more   , we are all here for you   

cardall - welcome to the thread. You will receive much support from the ladies. Hope that your wait isn't too long.

laura - welcome also, wishing you all the best with your tests.

spl - hey missy, how are you??

misha - how you keeping??

hi everyone else. Just back holiday so it's a quick catchup....
xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hey Ladies

Wishing - still thinking of you honey   

snzk- how was you hol? cant believe thats you been already   where does the time go? oh well now its onwards for treatment!! My hol wasn't the best ended up in A& E as i had bright red bleeding,  they done a few tests on me and then an internal examination and swabs the doc said that my cervix was very delicate and tender looking and thinks that the clear stuff i passed was a little bit of it. Anyway it turned out i had thrush, i had no itch,  just felt so sore inside! Done the whole canisten combi thing but still feeling a bit tender inside and had a little bit of spotting which has worn off now. Think i might phone the hospital tomorrow cause if it is thrush i don't think its completely away yet. 

SPL- Hey honey, hope you are doing well x
Laura- Hi and welcome to the thread  you have come to the right place if you want to talk to people who will understand how you are feeling, everyone of us on here understand how upsetting it can be when others are announcing being preg, but you will find plenty of support on FF!

cardall- Hi and also welcome to the thread, its hard having to wait its one of the hardest parts about it all. We too have MF, DH count was low too although we recently found out the biggest factor of our IF was the fact that i have PCOS!!!! If there is anything you want to ask about MF please feel free xx

Lisab- any sign of AF yet? x

Mrs R- Great to hear from you and amazing that you have your hands full with Luke!! I wonder is it something that you every get use too? looking at the child you though you might never have and feeling so greatfull? Glad you enjoying you time with you wee man x

Mrs H- how are u?how was the OAP holiday??  me and DH have went on a few of them and actually enjoyed it!! Is that you last wee hol before the baby arrives?? hope you enjoyed your babymoon as they are now calling it. Not long to go now i cant believe it will be you next!!! have you got any of your stuff yet? x

Well thats us at the 12week milestone tomorrow! cant believe it as there have been a few time we have though it has been all over, just so greatfull and feel so blessed! I hope that things can go more smooth, we have just both been so anxious and poor dh has actually suffered from stressed induced skin condition and has been in a lot of discomfort with it, so i think we are hoping for no more emergency dashes to hospital. My sister is bursting at the seams that she can finally tell everyone tomorrow that she is going to be an auntie, i just cant believe the day has finally come, going to try and enjoy it.
Love to you all MISHA XX


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

wishing - so sorry hon   

misha - glad all going well. hope you enjoy being able to tell anyone

mrs h - not long to go now. exciting.

mrs r - cant believe luke so big now. you having any thoughts about your frosties

snzk - how was your hols hon?

cardall - i was 2 years on the nose but that was a couple of years ago. if you can afford it, have you thought about doing a private cycle in the meantime? it only counts if it works. 

laura - hope you get some answers as to what is happening. 

spl - enjoy your hols

hi to everyone else.

afm back at work and it's still v busy. in a lot of ways it's as if i've never been gone. not sure if that is good or bad
i cant believe that's my babies nearly 10 months old    they're getting more mobile. facinated by everything.


----------



## misha moo

Unfortunately today hasn't been as happy as i hoped, been having full on period like bleeding since around 4am this morning. Its red in colour, no clotting it just feels very fine and runny with lots of it (Sorry TMI) I do have a bit of mild cramping on and off with a some backace, i have to go to hospital this afternoon for check up. Any advice ladies? I have been   all night that everything will be ok.
A very distressed MISHA xx


----------



## snzk

misha - sorry to read your post, you must be so worried. sending you lots of    and    that all is okay. Hope you don't have too long to wait to get checked over.
xxxx


----------



## misha moo

Thanks honey, i am worried sick! feel so nervous and anxious


----------



## MinneMouse

Oh Misha. So sorry to hear your news this morning. I hope all is well and this is a side effect of your thrush etc


I can't think of any words of comfort really as I know you will be beyond worrying but I remember my GP saying that if you have seen a heartbeat you are in a good place. And I know you have.


Praying that everything is ok this pm for you.


Sending you lots of hugs.


M
x


----------



## snzk

I am sure you do, I wish there was something I could say to help you not worry but I have no experience so i'm sending you lots of      xxx


----------



## misha moo

Thanks for the support girls, it means a lot been   and goggling like mad all morning, going to go to get ready now for hospital, thanks for the kind words x


----------



## Cars

Oh misha, just hoping u ll be ok xx will be   everything is ok xx 

Wishing I am so so sorry, mind yourself xx


----------



## wishing...

Misha, I hope everything is okay. Thinking of you and sending lots of      

Wishing xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Misha:  I am really sorry to hear this and pray that all was well at the scan this afternoon.  Thinking about you.           

Cardall:  Welcome.  There are lovely ladies here who will see you through.  I was referred in Feb 2011 and have been told to expect to be at the top of the list in Feb 2013, so the full 2 years.  GReat that they have backdated you since the start of your infertility investigations.  We started having investigations in Feb 2009 but they have not backdated ours. 

Snzk:  I am glad that you had a good holiday.  I have been on jury duty recently so really really busy.  We are also going on holiday next week and I can't wait to get away.  Hopefully to some sun.

AFM, I had my Ec on 20th June and didn't have ET.  However, for the last week or so, I have a dull stitch like pain in both my ovaries.  Mainly the right one though.  Is this just because they are still enlarged?  Any ideas?

xx


----------



## lynn1303

Good evening ladies. I'm from just outside Glasgow- Bellshill. I attend monklands hospital. I'm awaiting for af to arrive in order to commence my second iui. My history includes 3 rounds of clomid with no success. I didn't grow any follies at all. My first iui I was extremely slow to respond gonal f 75 then the dose was upped to 150. I also took clomid 50 days 2-5.  My af arrived 3 days prior to otd. I was devastated. I was convinced it had worked. My af was very heavy and painful and resulted in a 4cm cyst on my right ovary which took over a month to reduce. So as I have pcos I don't bleed on my own so I have to take provera to induce a bleed. I'm due tomorrow fx although no signs yet. My dh has supersperm. 130 million/ml. Even clinic impressed. So if I can get my body to work we r in business. 

I hope to get to know all u ladies better in due course. Anyone else having tx at monklands? 

Misha Hunni I hope u r ok. Fx. Xxxxx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi all...been missing for a while.

Wishing, I'm so very sorry to hear your news. 

Misha, I am just hoping that all was ok today in your scan.  Let us know when you can x

SNZK - Roll on September!!!

Cars & Hoopy - counting the days with you ladies!

Welcome to the new girls.  You're on a rollercoaster, but there is a lot of support right here for you.

AFM, nothing really.  Feeling fine most of the time, unless i dare think about things - like now - when I'm in tears.  Feeling really low right now.  Had a couple of girls go out on maternity leave in the past couple of weeks.  Can't help but do the "what if.." thing.  I should be 11 weeks now.


----------



## lynn1303

Carrie my last iui resulted in a bfn. However as I do every cycle I worked out when I would be due if this was the month it should happen. A few weeks ago I found out my sil was expecting and her due date was the same as it would have been for me. I know I was never pg but it hurts like hell when she talks about how she is feeling and wot plans she's making for scans etc. I can't help but think it shouldve been me. It's horrible to be envious but I can't help it. I understand what u mean by thinking I would have been ..... 

Xxxx


----------



## misha moo

Just to to let u all know i got out of hospital this morning. Went for scan yest and was so relieved when the midwife said the baby looked fine and wee seen the wee hearbeat fluttering. 


She then sent for a doc as she was concerned about my bleeding, it was full on bright red, we waited almost 2 hours to see the doc but didn't care as baby was ok. Anyway bleeding has started to slow down a wee bit, but just as i was about to get examined i felt more blood, i started to bleed more and she said she couldn't see anything down there cause of the blood. 
She asked me what the doc i spoke to last week has said to me about the bleeding. I told her doc said my cervix looked delicate and that it sounded like i passed a small bit of it, she shook her head and said i don't think thats possible do u?, she was very dismissive of  what i had been told, but she wanted to keep me in overnight as bleeding was heavy.  
She said i was high risk m/c,  i said that i was just scanned and baby was fine and she said that only tells us the baby was fine when we looked at it and we don't know from then on! She just made me feel it was all over, i went from being so anxious to crying with relief when MW said baby was OK to then feeling in a panic again!

Anyway last night it was a different doc and she  said its sounds more like a localised bleed because it was thin and red and that try not to worry about the mild cramping i was having as you get pain with most bleeding and it could just be things stretching out, the doc who also discharged me this morning was also lovely and told me she bleed all through her preg and to try not to worry. 

At the moment i am back home and just been told to take it day at a time, the bleeding has slowed down and (TMI) has went from bright red and heavy to being brownish red and slight on the pad with a blackish/brown  with a few stringy bits through it when i wipe. If anyone has any advice i would be grateful.

I don't know if any of you ladies believe in god, i do and now i am just going to have to put my trust and faith in him and hope all will turn out ok.

Thanks for all your kindness, you are wonderful ladies xx

Carrie- D  just though u needed a hug, its just so hard, but ur a tough cookie and will get through xx
Lynn- Hi and welcome x
Wishing- thank you for thinking of me with all you are going through yourself
Hi to cars, snzk, SPL, merrian, Mrs R and everyone else
Mrs H- do u have any advice for me ?

MISHA XX


----------



## wishing...

Misha, I am so glad that everything is okay. Try to stay relaxed and positive. Wishing xx


----------



## snzk

misha - so glad that the scan showed baby was okay. hope the bleeding stops and you can relax a bit. 
xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Misha - so glad to hear your news. I have been thinking about you all day. I was wondering if you were kept in hospital overnight. 


I had bleeding early on in my pregnancy. Some with very sharp pain. You can't help but think it is a bad thing either.


Make sure you rest up and take it easy. That wee monkey needs his/her Mummy to be nice and well.


M
xx


----------



## Carrie D

Great news Misha - been checking the site today to see if you had posted.  I'll echo what the other girls have said - feet up and relax.

Sorry for the down post last night...sometimes it just hits you hard and you ladies all know and understand how that feels.  Feeling much more chipper today.

Babydust to all, Carrie D xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sorry for being such a poor f/f feels like its been ages since ive posted

misha what a time your having of it mrs    and what a wee fighter your bubba is    one of the nurses in the gcrm was telling me about her pregancy and how she a "period" every month they had no idea why and it was very worrying but her wee girl was born at 40wks perferctly healthy     you take care though feet up and keep your dh running around it will be good practice   

wishing so sorry hope you and dh are keeping strong

carrie d thats what we are here for some of us old timers know exactly what your feeling and sometimes offloading to us helps better that to people your face to face with        

snk glad you had a great holiday all nice and relaxed and ready for september how many weeks before you start

spl sounds like it could be ohss might be worth getting it checked out before it becomes the full onslaught it was also a few weeks after ec that my ohss flared up they can tell by doing a blood tests and measuring your stomach they might also scan to see the size of your ovaries

hi to all the new ladies you will find the support on here fantastic weve all been there or if not can imagine  
lynn i come from coatbridge so know monklands well what doctor are you under there

carrs how are you cant be long till your due date are you all oganised

mieran back at work already how times flies i finish up in 2wks and cant wait

afm holiday was great although never ate so many scones or drank so much tea or soda/lime    going back to work after it was hard though my ankles have never been the same

hi to everyone ive missed hope your all well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## lynn1303

Hi mrs hoopy I'm from Bellshill. I was under dr Conway who was brill. He retired last august. Since then my consultant changed twice coz he got a better job offer. I'm now under the locum who is due to leave so I don't know what will happen then.

Afm. Well my best friends wee girl Turned 1 today. She's a lovely person but unintentionally always puts her foot in it. I phoned her to wish her wee girl happy birthday and she told me that she was having a massive party on sat but she didn't invite me to her party coz I didn't have a child myself. If it had been anyone else I would have been really hurt but she got all Tongue tied as she realised it wasn't tactful!! 


Well af arrived today so I start clomid tomorrow and start gonal f on Monday. I'll get scanned on Monday 1st august.Xxxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Misha - keeping fingers xd your wee fighter hangs in there. big hugs

wishing and carrie - hugs to you both too. 

mrs h - not long now. hope your ankles hold out

lynn - hello and welcome. 

snzk - it's nearly august......

minnie - hi hon, your boys must be getting big

spl - hope the stitch improves. it could just be your endo

hi to everyone else

x x


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,
back from holiday and feeling great and refreshed. was the best holiday and we really chilled out for a change. Although loved scooting about the chianti region on a vespa !!.. 

Mierran - OMG, I know, i'm counting the weeks. Can't wait. hope you are well.   

Wishing & Carrie - sending you both many   , here for you both anytime . xxx

Mrs H - I bet you are counting the days. I have one injection on the 31st August, the start the HRT tabs on the 5th Sept. I fly out on the 13th Sept.  how are you, hope your ankles hold out until your due date !!.. xxx   

Lynn - hi and welcome, yes some people can be very hurtful without realising it. !! hope all goes well with your cycle   

Cars - hey misses, how are you ??   

SPL- how are you doing ?  

Cardall - hi, did you find out what your expected waiting time will be after they've backdated ??  Hope you don't have too long to wait   

Misha - hope you are doing okay now and I'm sure you said you had a scan today, if so, hope it shows everything is good.   

take care ladies... xxxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi Ladies

Just though i would see how everyone is doing, sorry not been on the last few days but i feel i needed to try and switch off. Bleeding has slowed down to spotting and (TMI) a watery discharge, feel very damp down there  Anyway i am starting to feel more hopeful now that everything will be ok with my wee angel! I have a scan on wed but the midwife told me just to phone them if i wanted to bring it forward, i think i might there is no point in torturing ourselves for a few extra days.

Snzk- Glad you had a nice time on holiday, it sounds fab would love a wee shot on a vespa!!

Mierran- Hope ur wee superstars are keeping u on ur toes.

Lynn- You can always count  on someone to put there foot in it, cant you? Anyway i wish u luck with ur tx, u will be in the thick of it before you know it.

Mrs H- thanks for you words of comfort, i guess i was feeling so upset because i left hospital with that silly doctors opinion ringing in my ears! She gave me no hope, but i have since found out that there are plenty of people who have had a heavy bleed and everythings turned out ok. Anyway glad you enjoyed ur hol and the scones sound fab!! could go one just now!!

CarrieD- how are u feeling honey? x

Minnimouse- How are u? thanks for the support, glad  to hear of someone else who had the dreaded bleeding and all was ok

Wishing- hows u honey?

SPL- hows the ovaries? still giving u trouble? is always best to get it checked out but if they are still enlarged that could be the prob, i was told at a scan i had 3 weeks ago that they were looking better but still not completely down and that was about 8 weeks ago i overstimmed. So it can take a while for it all to settle down

Cars- how are u keeping?

Misha x


----------



## wishing...

Misha, I'm glad everything's settled down now. Hope you manage to get your scan early to put your mind at rest.

wishing x


----------



## lynn1303

Hi ladies. Thanks for the welcome. I'm currently on cd5 so had my first injection today gonal f 150 today then wed then only 75 on Friday. I've got one more day left of clomid. My first scan is in mOnday. I hope I respond this time. They were considering cx cycle last time coz I took so long to respond. Is this protocol similar to any of u ladies? 

Xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi 
Sorry for the me post, went for u/s today and was so releived to see the little one kicking away, but then the MW noticed i had a sub chronic hematoma.  Its the same as what i had the last time i m/c   the clots got slightly smaller last time but cause an infection which killed the baby,  so its hard not to fear the worst, although i am praying like mad all will be well this time  I am still bleeing,  but just hoping my baby stays safe, i keep telling myself its 13weeks today so its getting bigger, i think both me and DH have sore brains thinking about it all  Hospital have the " just wait and see approach". 
Will catch up with u all tomorrow xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi 
Sorry for the me post, went for u/s today and was so relieved to see the little one kicking away, but then the MW noticed i had a sub chronic hematoma.  Its the same as what i had the last time i m/c  the clots got slightly smaller last time but cause an infection which killed the baby,  so its hard not to fear the worst, although i am praying like mad all will be well this time  I am still bleeding,  but just hoping my baby stays safe, i keep telling myself its 13weeks today so its getting bigger, i think both me and DH have sore brains thinking about it all  Hospital have the " just wait and see approach". 
Will catch up with u all tomorrow xx


----------



## wishing...

Oh god Misha, I can't believe what a worrying time you are having. I am praying that everything will be okay for your little one. Thinking of you lots, keep in touch.

wishing xx


----------



## snzk

thinking of you lots Misha, sending you lots of   ,    & more


----------



## lisab24

I've just read your posts misha, what a stressful time your having, I'm    everything will be o.k    . 


Wishing- I'm so sorry to hear your news, i hope your o.k? I can't imagine how you must be feeling   


snzk- Glad you had a good time on your hols. Good luck on with your treatment, it won't be long now before you get started x




Carrie-    Hope your o.k too x


lynn 1303- good luck with your treatment, i    you get lucky x


spl- hope your not in too much pain. OHSS can hit at anytime. I had it the fist few weeks then nothing until i had FET a couple months later when i fell pregnant it returned, but only mildly for a few weeks.


Hope i've not missed anyone as there have been so many posts since i've last been on.


afm- my af eventually arrived so phone GRI only to be told there is no space for me to have FET nest month so i now have to wait until October time because of my holidays. Heres hoping it will fly in,lol. xx


----------



## mollymittens

Hi girlies old and new,
I have been awol for a long time. It just all became a bit much for me. I wanted to let u all know that I have got my happy ending and post some links about my story.
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/real-life/2011/07/22/the-bionic-mam-mother-s-joy-at-miracle-birth-after-she-is-fitted-with-bionic-cervix-86908-23288626/

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/real-life/2011/07/22/the-bionic-mam-mother-s-joy-at-miracle-birth-after-she-is-fitted-with-bionic-cervix-86908-23288626/

http://www.thesun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/news/3708378/Mum-tells-of-bionic-birth-miracle.html

http://www.hamiltonadvertiser.co.uk/news/local-news/hamilton-news/2011/07/21/blantyre-couple-s-six-years-of-heartache-turns-to-joy-with-birth-of-jessica-louise-51525-29090822/

Just a few of them
xxx


----------



## wishing...

Mollymittens, congratulations on the birth of your baby daughter! It's always lovely to hear good news. Enjoy every minute, she'll grow up fast!

Wishing xx


----------



## snzk

hey mollymittens... so so happy for you, congratulations.


----------



## lynn1303

Mollymittens. I'm a newbie but I have to say congratulations. It's good to hear positive news!! Xxx


----------



## Carrie D

Mollymittens - I've been checking your profile over the past few months and had been    that you would get the happy ending you so deserved.  I am truly delighted for you.  Enjoy every minute x


----------



## mrs hoopy

molly
iam so over the moon for you three i was reading your story in the paper and when i read about noah and abigail i knew it was you had real tears in my eyes i am sure people on the train thought i was going mad
congratuations your daughter is gorgeous       

misha what a time your having of it mrs not really sure what to say except that were all praying for you and your wee fighter               

hope everyone else is well and enjoy all this great weather i am off this weekend so i am already sitting out the back enjoying it
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## emmypops

Hiya everyone some of you may remember me! Just had to pop in and say huge congrats to Mr & Mrs Hoopy I am so happy for you and hope everything goes well with the birth X

Mollymittens - more wonderful news - congratulations on your gorgeous "miracle" daughter X

Misha - Pray that all goes well for you this time - you so deserve it XXXXXXXX     

Best of luck to everyone else who is TTC - keep the chin up it will be worth it in the end   

Take care

Emmypops xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

After my stint on jury duty finished, we managed to get away for a week in the sun..  Was great to get away from my life and the problems for a bit.  Well most of them, and not the ones that followed me there!  

Misha:  I am so sorry that you have all this anxiety.  Thinking about you and your wee precious fighter who is doing so well.       

How is everyone?

Snzk:  Was it you who recommended an acupuncturist in the south side?

AFM,Had an appointment at the clinic this morning and we are hoping to start the FET drugs mid August and have a transfer in late August.  Would love to actually make it to transfer!    Dr explained that I could get the fluid in my womb again and that it is more common with endo ladies.    Hoping that it doesn't happen again.  Need to keep everything crossed.  He also thinks that I may now have endo on my bladder as well!   and reiterated that a full pelvic clearance is the way that I am headed.  Ah well, need to focus on the now and hope that this is the something that finally goes our way after 2 yrs of  horrific luck and health.

xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi there ladies !


Hope you are well.


Misha - so sorry to hear you are still having a worrying time. It never ends does it ? I hope you are managing to find a wee bit of a distraction but also keeping quiet and relaxing too. Have you started telling folks yet or are you keeping it to yourself for a bit longer.


Snzk - glad to hear you had a nice holiday. I love Italy. Its the way we all should live eh ? Not long until you start now. You must be so excited. Counting the days now !


MrsH - I think you are nearly finished work now ? That always seems like a milestone. I cried most of the way home when I left work. It was a weird feeling, doing a journey you've done so often but knowing you would never really do in the same way again. I left my job a year ago last Fri. How the time flies in ?!


SPLaura - glad to hear you had a nice trip too. Its difficult to get completele distracted though isn't it. Sounds like its all systems go for you. So fingers crossed this will the time.


Emmypops - hello there ! Nice to see you. I bet your wee family are keeping you busy. How time flies eh ?


CarrieD - how are you feeling ? Hope you are getting there. Good days and bad I think during this whole IF thing. Hope you are having more good ones....


Wishing - sorry to hear about your news. Very sad. Hope you are managing to find away through it.


Mollymittens - I'm not sure if we've 'met' but just wanted to wish you many congratulations on your wee girl. Your story is inspirational and it was fantastic that you shared it and maybe help other women. Enjoy your wee bundle. She'll not stay wee for long if my 4lbers are anything to go by !!


Mierran - hello ! Hope your twinnies are behaving.....


AFM - all well here. Boys are getting mobile...........argghhh. No need for gym membership here ! Started to look at nurseries for the boys. Its a thought really but I know it will be good for both the boys and me. (Well that is what I'm trying to convince myself with !!)


Right best go....DS2 not happy with DS1's form of stroking his head.........


M
x


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,  great to read news from old and new ff's... hope everyone is doing okay.

catch up at weekend with personals. just saying hi before bed.


----------



## snzk

spl - I think it might have been Mrs R, my accupuncture was done in Stirling so maybe a bit far out for you. xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Sorry i have been AWOL again, but we had such a difficult week or so in between the last scan and todays scan, every time we have went for a scan there has been the momantray relief when they say baby is OK, then there is always a but . . . . .  .! Mentally i really struggled last week, i was just praying for night to come so i could go to sleep and not think about things i have been feeling so anxious. We had scan today and although i am still bleeding and now passing blood clots, baby was doing great and the hematoma was measuring smaller this time!!  Ok the docs were still doing the party political line saying " we cant tell you anything for sure" but in my eyes is a step forward, they keep reminding me the preg is high risk, but its better than where we were last week and its the first time i have came out as scan with a little relief, we will keep taking it day at a time. 

sorry, need to go as DH is beside me trying to sleep and apparently the sound of me typing is too loud. will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## wishing...

Dear Misha, 

I am so glad to hear that your little one is doing so well, I have been so worried about you and anxious to hear how you are. You must be feeling so relieved. I realise that you probably won't be able to relax yet but I do hope that you will be able to start really enjoying your pregnancy now, it truly is an amazing thing!

thinking of you and sending lots of positive wishes your way...

Wishing xx


----------



## LadyN

Hi ladies, havent been on in quite a while... back for round 2 altho this time ttc naturally with a moon cap & conceive plus lube. Never tried either before but will try anything before begging the bank for £ for icsi.
Cars congrats on your news! Last time i read you were going for adoption, well done on your bfp! hope all is going well fo you hun!  
Hope everyone is well & i'll be around more to keep up with you all xx


----------



## misha moo

Ok as promised a proper wee catch up!!!

Wishing- Thank you so much for your kind thoughts, it really dose mean a lot coming from you guys as i know you get how i feel. I have an amazing family and mum and sis have been great but although my sis has been there for me i know she cant possible get it! Almost every time i see her she is like "oh wait to i tell you what i bought  for the baby" I cant even begin to think of things like that at the moment, i am too scared, i keep trying to explain i cant think about that, i know she cares, but she just thinks oh well the baby is ok in the scan, so cool lets start buying stuff, she has never m/c or had IF problems so is not fully aware of the anxiety and fear we go through, i don't have to explain, i know you will understand how i feel. Oh i am going on again!!  Hows is things are you end? I do hope you have been looking after yourself, you have been through so much and it takes a long time to get over it all, but i hope you are starting to feel your healing a wee bit and getting there  

Minnimouse- Yeah we have told everyone now, most people knew because FIL spilled the beans weeks ago and also told people we had IF problems!!  Cant believe you are looking at nursery! its crazy how fast they grow, before you know it they will be off to school!!!  

SPL- Oh honey so sorry to hear your having a time of it when all you want to do is get started. Try not to get down, i know its hard, but there is one thing that all this had taught me, no matter what kind of set back and bad news you get or how much of a mountain it seems you need to climb, do you know what? you WILL do it!!! There are things that i look back on, and i know everyone on here will be the same,  and at the time i though, no way we cant do that or how are we going to get this sorted but you find away to get round it and to move on to the next step. Keep the   going. 

Emmypopps- Of course we remember you! glad to see your still doing the odd post, hope your enjoying family life!x

Mrs H- How long have you got to go now? and are you getting fed up of people asking you that??  

Mollymittens- Amazing!!!!! huge congrats to you both, well done, its so wonderful to hear everything worked out and you finally got your wee angel!!xxxx

Snzk- Hey have you lost the hoilday feeling yet? or in your mind are u still on the vespa with the wind in your hair!!

Hi to Lynn, carry d, cars and anyone else i might have missed! Welcome back to lady n

I am away to do a wee bit of washing and then going to relax again, it looks like this combination of partial bed rest is starting to work re reducing the size the blood clot so i am going to keep going with it! 
MISHA X


----------



## mrs hoopy

misha
that is great news so glad your feeling better about everything its just what your wee fighter needs loads of        
4wks to go and i finished for matt leave today so its a all a bit more real     but looking forward to relaxing abit more
hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## nessiebro

hi mierran,

sorry to just jump on your thread as i havent posted for ages but i tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full??i just wanted to ask you something?
michelle x


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,

nessiebro - i've pm'd you. Mierran will answer more of your questions than I probably can, she is a mind of information   

mrs H - OMG, not long to go now. hope you getting your feet up for the next few weeks. Bet you can't wait   

wishing - how are you? sending hugs   

ladyN - welcome back, everything crossed for you   

misha - glad to hear things are settling down a bit and not so much bleeding. hope you are resting up. Holiday seems like it was so long ago now...but will be jetting off again soon...   and hopefully returning with some precious cargo !

minniemouse - where does the time go, i bet your boys will be running rings round you before you know it !!. we are getting excited, start on the meds in a few weeks so will seem real then !!   

emmypops - hope all is good with you xx  

cars , carrieD , mrs R, and everyone i've missed, hope you all have a good weekend. xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Minnie:  Good luck with the nursery search.  I am sure that you will find some fantastic places.  

Misha:  Really great to hear from you.  Have been thinking about you.  You are doing so well and I am gkad that you and bubba are well.  Rest up indeed and keep us posted.  Thanks for your kind words of support as well.

Mrs H:  Enjoy your mat leave.  NOt long at all and I hope that  you are getting plenty of rest.

Snzk:  Thanks.  I locate the lovely lady with the recommendation, well she located me and I am going to get it organised asap.

AFM, I am struggling a bit at the moment if I am being honest.  Really do try to be strong, and smile at what life has thrown at us for the last few years but finding it difficult at the moment.  I have NO friends, not one, who doesn't have a baby or 2.  I feel very isolated and not too sure how to move on.

xx


----------



## Carrie D

SPL - Don't get down.  You have FET coming up and lots of frosties waiting to meet their mum.  I know how hard it is when you're the only one without kids, but you are going to catch up really quickly.  Here's a big    for you.

Misha - so glad to hear that you and bubba are doing ok.  What a stressful time for you.  Keep up the bed rest and take it really easy.  You are already more than a third of the way there.

Mrs H - Can't believe that's you out on maternity leave.  Baby H will be here in no time.  How's Mr H doing these days?  He hasn't been back on the forum for months. Looking forward to seeing the H family complete!

Cars - You must be out on maternity too?  Are you down to the last couple of weeks?  Very exciting that we'll have new little ones to welcome to the thread.

Snzk - You're on the final countdown as well.  Fingers crossed that the clinic will bring you the same happiness that it brought Mierran.

Emmypops - Of course we remember you!  Lovely to see your two - so grown up!!

Lady N - Welcome back and hope number 2 is right around the corner for you.

Wishing- How are you doing?  You're still in my thoughts x

AFM - not much going on.  Waiting until September when the drugs will be out my system and then hopefully start with the Serum clinic in Greece.  Figure I've got one more go left in me.

Enjoy the sunshine (while it lasts!) xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Carrie

Thanks for the  .  Much needed.  I think that I just have it in my head that the FET isn't going to work.  Need to try and be more positive.

Hope you you gather the strength for another go once you are feeling up to it and the drugs have left your system.

xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi
Hope ur all doing well, i am just after an opinion ladies. Got a letter in from the doc who admitted me to hospital the other wk for bleeding. She tried to examine me internally at the time but i was bleeding to heavy for her to see my cervix. The bleeding was put down to unknown cause as at the time they had not noticed the sub chronic homage in my womb. Anyway in the letter she has referred me to the gyno clinic for further examination as she recalls i told her the previous doc i had seen (when i was on a few days hol down south) said that my cervix looked a bit delicate and she wants to get this check out. 

Now i am back to thinking is there something also wrong with my cervix? and also i don't know really want anyone else doing anything else to me down there In case it triggers off even more bleeding, i know they would at least be able to look and possibly see if there is anything else going on, but everything i have read on SCH has said complete pelvic rest and no internal exams! I talk to the midwife on Thur but just wanted info from you guys, anyone an expert on the cervix as far as i could gather the last time it just looked irritated. 

Carrie D- Sending u lots of   for the next tx

SPL- Hey c'mon chick, you have lots of lovely friends on here!   I totally understand how hard it is when everyone is having kids, you do feel so alone, i got so fed up making excuses not to go to my friends kids birthday partys! you will get there honey, just keep   and in the meantime you know where to come if you want to rant or get some support.  

Snzk- I am so sure you will bring home the best souvenir ever!

Mrs H- OMG! soon you will have ur wee bambimo in your arms, how amazing!! The hospital have already spoken to me about an induction as they don't wish me to go over my due date cause its an IVF preg, is that what might happen to you? To be honset i am getting mixed messages from them, one minute they are discussing birth options and the next saying they don't know what way the preg will go  Anyway just you get the feet up and relax!! x

mollymittens- if you have any advice about the cervix, that would be great xx


----------



## LadyN

Hi ladies, has anyone experience a change in discharge during the 2ww (3 or 4dpo) after using conceive plus lube? Hoping its a sign? just had some think white clumpy stuff tmi i know sorreeeyyy! It was like bits of white toilet paper stuck to me? ewww! advice please?
Hope everyone is all good xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
spl      hope your feeling better mrs loads of       sent your way

snk not long now are you all prepared got your cases packed    

carrie are you all booked for greece what clinic are you going to   

misha i wish my midwife had as much info as yours they have treated me as a" normally pregancy" since wk12 when i came off all my meds, ive not seen a doctor since then.but now at 36wks i was told by the gri that i should be coming off my clexane so when i asked last week i got a blank look and told if thats what they told me then thats what i should do so i phoned the gri who because i am not being treated with them its really up to my doctor    so phoned wishaw and was told to see the midwife as no doctor has treated me there explained the whole thing to a doctor who said come off it as to thing blood during labour can be dangerous    
so after that long rant      i will go naturally  when baby h deceides to make an appearance   

emmpops thanks for your good wishes cant believe how big your two has got i cant believe rosa is 5yrs    

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Mrs H - couldn't read and run. I was on Clexane too. I was very lucky. As I was carrying twins I had loads of appointments with the midwife and at the hospital.


I stopped taking it at 30 weeks after discussion with the hospital, although I think GCRM recommended 36 weeks. We came to the conclusion that at 30 weeks the risk of miscarriage were minimal etc I was told the risk was more to do with if you have a c-section. As it is a blood thinning drug if you required a c-section and had clexane the same day they would need to do the section under a general anasthetic. One Dr said as long as you were 12 hours away from an injection if should be ok either way. It is horrible when you don't have good advice and our cases are still unusual to most folks but I think you're clinic will sort you out.


Take care.


M
x


----------



## mrs hoopy

minnie
thanks for that really put my mind at rest   my midwife is really good and nice but when it comes to a treatment quetsion she backs off  natural i suppose
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## misha moo

Hey
Just a wee post to say all went well at the scan today, my wee baby is doing well and the area of bleeding has reduced again!  For the first time we feel some peace of mind, the bleeding has settled down but they have told me to expect a wee  bit more as there is still some visable on the scan, but things are looking good.

Mrs H- Thats a shame you struggle to get some straight answers, are you at Wishaw? I went to the Royal, the reason being that the maternity care is consultant lead rather than midwife lead. They do seem to take more of an intrest in IVF pregnancy's, but in saying that so far  most of docs i have dealt with has been about 25years old! ( I am feeling auld)   There is a big boss who is in an office who they consult with, i go to see him next wk. 

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Misha:  Thanks.  I am still finding things very hard and I just can't win.  If I avoid wee ones and parties etc..., I just feel very left out and isolated and I literally wouldn't see any of my friends as they ALL have wee ones.  That is great that your scan went well today and that the bleeding has also reduced.    Great news.  Did you speak to her about the cervix sitaution?  How far along are you now?

Mrs H:  Thanks.   I guess that mather nature will kick in and do her thing but I just assumed that IVF pregnancies got more scans, check ups etc...

Afm, I stopped my pill on Tuesday night and am waiting for Af to arrive.  I am a bit worried that she is not going to arrive for some reason as I normally have spotting buy now as I run packs together.  Will just have to wait and see I guess.

xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

spl- hope af arrives, and isnt too painful for you. 

misha - glad all looking good with your wee viking

minnie - howre you and your babies getting on. that must be them nearly 11 months now  

mrs h - wonder when hoopy jrn will decide to come say hello. i was on clexane till day before my section, and had to take it for 6 weeks post op too. i was told if i thought i was going to go into labour i shouldn't take it and get checked out

carrie - hope serum works its wonders for you.   

snzk - not long to go.....

hope everyone else doing well


afm - babies both commando crawling , and starting to creep along furniture. v cute    , but lots of tumbles starting.   

x x


----------



## rosegal

Hi ladies, 

I hope you have room for one little un?   
Its been a long time since I posted, think it may have been Glasgow ladies number 19 or 20...sounds like a movie!   

I had ICSI last year and at 7 weeks had no hb so went in for a D&C in October. Then  miscarried in November as D&C didnt get "it all". 

I came off fert friends as I found it hard to cope in general, and became a recluse...and have this year been strong enough to post but in a different forum as couldnt recall which one I had posted in before. But I found this forum again!

I had my second ICSI this year at GRI...what an experience. But the end result (after having surgery for a suspected ectopic for which I am recovering!) is that I am approx 8 weeks pregnant or thereabouts. I was discharged from the ACS Unit at the GRI 2 weeks ago after they accidentally found the heartbeat (was going in to discuss a d&C option as they didnt find anything on my ectopic surgery). Anyways am happy to say I am recovering from my surgery and severe OHSS for which I was on clexane. 

I am now just waiting for my first appointment at the GRI - which I was told will be at approx 15 weeks.

Anyways I hope you are all doing well and can help me through my experiences to come Its such a daunting process to be discharged from GRI (the girls were all lovely!!) and wait for the first scan at GRI. I hope I did right by chosing GRI as when I called to ask some questions from the maternity assessment unit...they were so rude and said they would only answer questions if I was in labour. Maybe I got through to the wrong dept..Anyways thanks for reading! 

Rose


----------



## LadyN

rosegal welcome aboard. 
How is everyone doing? Im shattered and think im out this month already. Got a viral throat infection and feel awful 

xx


----------



## Julietta

Hello there ladies, its been a wee while since I have been on here, but just thought I would say a big hello to all the new people and regulars alike. So many ladies on here now.
Thats amazing Rosegal, I wish you all the best   
Lady N, hope u feel better soon   
Mierran, I can't believe yor babies are crawling and Mrs R, oh my god u will be a mummy soon!!!

My wee monkey Innes is three now!! And we are going to be doing a FET soon, next month!!!! We have only three, three day old embies left and one straw of sperm so hope it works!! Really not sure how many to pop in is they survive We really couldn't afford twins and hubbie wants to pop one in so prob do that but think if it fails we should have gone for two? 

Anyhow, keep u posted

xx

Julz


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. I'm on an unofficial 2ww. I had 8 follies so they cancelled and advised me to abstain. I didn't listen of course. I hope I ovulated late  last week at some point. I don't normally ovulate but I'm hoping to be lucky. I'm gonna test about 29 august. I've been having cramps and really sore boobs. The only time I've ever had sore boobs in my life was after my hcg trigger shot. No trigger shot this time so I'm a little bit hopeful. Xxxxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi 
Its gone quite on here!  
I was back at the hospital the other day just for a quick clinic appointment i told them i had a bit of pain before i knew it i was getting sent round for another scan then and there! My heart was beating like mad, i was so worried that something was wrong, the guy who did the scan told use he was just newly qualified, great just what i needed!  He then though there was something wrong with the placenta but thankfully after a second opinion we were told placenta was fine and the SCH had reduced but half a centimeter! Also got a lovely doc who explained everything to us and really tried to put our minds at rest so felt much better after we left. 

Julz- Cant believe your wee Innes is 3!!

Rose- Goodness, you have been through a tough time but have something amazing to show for it. I too am attending the Royal and have found them to be good, they do like to take care of IVF ladies and apart from one young Doc who was fresh out of uni and doing a little placement thing, i have felt in safe hands. I am surprised you got a bad attitude on the phone, thats a shame if it wasn't the right department they should have gave you the right number! When you get your letter with your appointment date on it thats means you are then in there care so to speak, if you have any problems call the early preg unit. In the meantime if you have any problems contact your comunity midwife at your doctors. 

SPL- hope things are getting better honey, keep the chin up

Mierran- double trouble eh? you must be getting kept on your toes!

Lynn- sending you some   

Oh yeah as well as all the stress with the bleeding my work thought they would add in a little extra. I had a conversation with my manager and was told that if i continue to be off work the company could decide i was unfit for work and i could loose my job and if it come to that then i would be better to resign!!WTF Firstly i have done everyting above board, handed in sick lines, have even agreed to a medical report and i am off with a preg related sickness, not a terminal long term illness!!!! and secondly if i quit i would get no money from the government! I am looking in to it and getting some advice but i cant believe after years of good service i would be told something like that at a time like this!!! 
MISHAX


----------



## Cars

Hi everyone  
Our beautiful .wee girl Amelie, was born last Sunday and we are just in.awe of her. She is amazing and worth all the heartache and tears we have been though with ivf.  Wishing all of you on here every success and if I can have a wee one anyone.can...wishing all of you love and happiness xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Congratulations Cars! What lovely news to see on a Sunday morning.


Enjoy every minute, they grow so quickly. (Someone said that to me last year and I didn't believe them!)


Take care!


M
xx


----------



## misha moo

OMG CARS!!!!
I was thinking about you and wondering how you were doing, i have tears in my eyes reading this! Amazing news well done, so happy for you, you are finally a wee family xxxx


----------



## snzk

congratulations cars - fantastic news. welcome to Amelie. so happy for you. xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Congratulations Cars.  Fantastic news.     

Misha:  Glad to hear that you are well and all going to plan.  That sounds terrible about your work!  Def look into it all I think.

xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

cars congratulations you both must be over the moon     what a gorgeous name as well

misha
thats great news that all is going well with bubba   
what a nightmare with work although it sounds like someone has not read the full chapter of the book   
if your off with a pregancy related illness then they cannot do anything  you are protected from when you tell them about your pregnacy till the baby is 12mnths old although they can force you to start your matnenity leave from 28wks i would make an appointment with your hr manager or your direct line manager and get this sorted as the last thing you need is stress   

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## GERTIE179

CARS - HUGE CONGRATS Huni   

MIsha Moo - Definately look into that huni as your work cannot do much at all so just trying to be bullies    

Love to all
Gertie xox


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi girls,

Not sure if you remember me, havnt been on for a while! but thought i would just post an update to give those of you who need it some hope.

After a failed vasectomy reversal (initially worked wonders, but scarred over) we decided to go down the ICSI with PESA route instead of trying the op again - so we opted for GCRM who have been more fantastic than words can say!

We ended up with 9 eggs fertilised, 7 of which were suitable for transfer, so left them to blasto stage and ended up with only 2 left, so decided to put them both back for optimum chances. I was then hospitalised with severe OHSS, i thought it was all over for me, but at the test it came up positive! back into hospital OHSS again - and dreading that it would have a damaging effect on the little embie/s.  Scan at 7 weeks showed one gorgeous little heart beat and so the worry began, so many scares which is why I came off FF (im a bad FF i know   ) as i was making myself obsessed and paraniod.

However our little embie stayed with us, despite lots of bleeding and a horrendous pregnancy and umpteen admissions to hospital, they decided to do a C section at 37 weeks due to placenta previa and Scaralett was born on 6/4/11 6lbs 10oz - we now have a beautiful little baby girl (and still call her Embie!)  - she is my world and I cannot be grateful enough to GCRM for making this possible 

Wish you all the luck and success that we have had - the journey to get there is tough yes, but SO worth every second.   

Lots of love and luck to all

Angel xxx


----------



## ANGEL05

Oops, typo - Scarlett!!! not Scaralett xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Angel

Thanks for your lovely story.  Great to hear.  I am hoping to have my et at GCRM next week.

xx


----------



## Mrs R

Hey ladies, checking in on you all. 

Cars - huge congrats hunni, Amelie is a beautiful name, well done

Misha - what a stressful time pet, you & your precious cargo are in my prayers

Mrs H - can't wait to read about Hoopy Jnr's arrival....almost time!!!!

Wishing - so sorry babes xx

Snzk - how's u??

Mierran - how are the twins? 

Hello to everyone else. As usual ive been so busy & never get chance to come on, I'll try & do better

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies, 
time for a quick catchup...

Mrs R - long time no speak, hope all is well with you and Master Luke. I bet he is whizzing around now. How is your dad keeping?   

Misha - how are you doing  now?    

Cars - congrats again.. so happy for you.  

Mrs H - waiting to hear your news when baby H arrives... not long now   

SPL - how are things with you?   

hi to everyone else. at work so just a quickie !!   

counting the days to Cyprus, can't wait to come back PUPO !!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Snzk

I am ok I think.  Had a rough wee time on the estrogen HRT tablets as they seemed to cause me all sorts of problems with my bladder.  They think that I have endo in or around my bladder and that the HRT was aggravating it.  Things have settled a bit now that I am on the pessaries!!  FET on Wed hopefully, as long as blast survives the thaw!  

How are you getting on?

xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
spl hope everything went well for you yestersay and thats you offically pupo now       

snk good luck mrs thats you in sept cant be long now got everything crossed for you      

misha hope everyhting is going well for you and bubba have you got anymore scans booked   

mrs r how you keeping how is your dad keeping and luke    

afm nothing much here due date is sunday but baby hoopy is showing no signs of arriving anytime soon   defo takes that after his mum who is never on time for anything      

anyway hope everyone is well
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## snzk

spl - how'd did you get on? hope everything went as planned.     

misha - how are yo keeping?

mrs H - OMG, when I saw you'd posted I thought yeh..Baby H is here...but not yet. Hope baby makes an appearance soon, bet you both can't wait. so excited for you. !! will keep checking waiting for your news.    

afm, can't believe it is September already !!. All set, had injection on sunday, start tabs this sunday and only thing left to do is pack !! definately counting the days now..

take care all. xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

thats great news snk you have started how are you feeling on the meds this time
packing the only job in the world i hate doing     
how long are you away for

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## snzk

i have been great. Been on Yasmin combined pill for 3months to get cycle with our donor. Had one injection of gonapeptyl on sunday ... the jag was in the    and was a bit sore for the day . but apart from that I am so chilled and relaxed. I start the progynova on sunday. we go 13th & back on the 20th, ET is scheduled for the 18th all going well.
Yeh, I hate packing too but shouldn't take long I hope. 

take care xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Mrs hoopy: wow. Not long for you at all now.  wishing you all the best. Can't wait to hear your good news. 

Snzk: I can't believe you are all go again. It's cone round so fast! Glad you are chilled and hoping all goes well. 

Afm,had et yday.  emby thawed well so 4AA blast put in. Transfer was fine. It was my bursting bladder that caused problems. Honestly thought I was going to pee myself! told to wait 5 mins after and then coukd go. I waited 5 bang on,then was up. Hope thats ok. Feel no diff. Weird. Finally pupo tho. No fluid either which was fab. So otd 12th. They don't really want us to do hpt. They take blood. 

Xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies ! How are you all ?


Apologies for being a rubbish poster. I sort of keep up to date with the news but don't always get a chance to update.


Misha - how are things with you ? It does sound like that the clot is sorting itself out. You must be getting a wee bump now.


MrsH - How exciting ? I know babies don't arrive on their due date (normally!) but I will be thinking about you on Sunday. Did you know that in France a pregnancy is considered 41 weeks.....so it goes to show due dates are quite random. It is so lovely those last few days if you are feeling well. Enjoy the R&R and all the best when the big day comes.


SPL - So glad to hear you have made it to the two week wait. You probably won't feel any symptoms but I know you'll be looking at every wee thing. Try to relax and keep yourself busy so you don't have too much time to worry. No sky diving mind !!


Snzk - not long now for you ! It sounds like everything is ticking along nicely for you. Really praying that this time its your turn. You really really deserve it. You must be so excited.


Mrs R - how are you busy lady ?


Angel  - of course I remember you ! I saw a PM you sent me recently and wondered how you were. Congratulations on your little girl ! You'll see from my ticker that my bundles arrived safe and well too !


Hi to everyone else !


AFM - all good here. I have one crawler. So suddenly the house needs rearranged ! TV's, glass topped tables. stairs etc all seem very dangerous. At least I'll hopefully be sorted by time DS2 is mobile ! The boys are 1 in two weeks. Seems like no time since I was welcoming in to the world. We have found a nursery, it seemed lovely and homely with all the staff being very warm and genuine. I do feel sad though. My head tells me it is the right thing for any number of reasons but the thought of my munchkins not being with Mummy every day really brings a lump to my throat.


Right best get on. Boys are napping so it will time for bedlam. 


Have a good weekend.


M
xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Minnie

Thanks.  I am trying hard.  Keep saying to my hubby that maybe they are not in there at all and that it fell on the floor!!    Trying to keep myself busy.  I am back at work on MOnday so that should help as well.

Glad to hear that you have found a nursery and that you are not having to nail everything down.  Let the fun begin!    Enjoy.

Hope everyone else is well.

xx


----------



## MinneMouse

SPL - I fell up the stairs on my last 2WW and had scraped knees and was really quite sore. I was SO worried about my embryos but they seemed to be quite happy being knocked about.


It is still bizarre to me that these little cells can actually embed and do the business....


Keep chilled!


M
x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi girlies..hope you're all enjoying the little bit of sunshine that we're getting today 

spl - Got everything crossed for you and your little embies.  

snzk - Wow, can't believe how quickly September has come around.  Won't be long and you'll be pupo and hopefully we'll have another little Dogus miracle or miracles on the thread!

Mrs H - How are you doing?  Make sure that we are the first people you tell about Baby H's arrival.  OK, maybe you can tell your family, but then get Mr H on here to update us all.  Can't wait to welcome Baby H.

Cars - If you are still reading, how are you doing?  How's little Amelie?  How's life as a mum?  Has it sunk in yet?

MinneMouse -  This is when having twins will be a better workout than a gym membership.  I can imagine you're chasing them all over the place now they're mobile!  Best of luck with the nursery.  I can imagine how hard that will be.

AFM - Booked in for a hysteroscopy in Athens in October.  Starting the madness again at Serum Clinic.  Don't think I'll have TX before Christmas, but maybe early new year.

Baby dust to everyone, Carrie D xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Minnie:  Thanks for that info.  

Carrie:  Thanks.  All going again for you too.  Woo hoo!!  

Afm, not feeling particularly positive it has to be said.  Am feeling nothing at all and pretty sure that it hasn't worked.  Got ages to wait still though!!  

xx


----------



## Cars

Hi all  

Carrie d , so glad you have timeframe for starting tx again, will be here.for.you all the way  
Sugar- It's so difficult on 2 we but just try and keep yourself busy, wishing you the very best xx
Snk, glad to hear tx is just around the corner, will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Mrs hoopy, can't wait to hear your news.....

Our wee girl is 3 weeks old..she is amazing and we totally are in love with her. I still cant believe she is ours..dreams really do come true girls...
Love to everyone


----------



## Mrs R

Hi ladies

Was hoping to read that Baby Hoopy had arrived, hope all is ok mrs hoopy, best things come to those who wait, another few days won't matter! I'm so excited for you!!!

Cars - how u finding motherhood? Are you in a routine yet? 

Spl - good luck, stay positive!!!

Carrie - Xmas & new year will b here b4 you know it!

Misha - hope al is ok hunni

Minnie - can't believe it's almost 1st birthday time for your boys! Wow that's flown in. U planning anything nice to celebrate? Everything good with me, Luke is 19mths old & very mischievous, hard to remember what life was like b4 him! When are u due to go back to wrk?

Snzk - your time is sure to come sweetheart, I'm really hoping that this is THE one, wishing u lots of luv n luck. I'm sayin extra prayers for a fab result for u!!! Thanks for asking about my dad, he'd a big check up last week, his 10 chemo sessions didn't wrk quite as well as hoped, they want to try him on a new type if chemo in tablet form, it's still on clinical trials so he's got tests & scans as he needs to meet strict criteria. Back in a few wks to find out his nxt steps. Lukes doing great, literally runs everywhere & is into everything!! Typical boy, lol, he certainly keeps me on my toes!!!!

Hello to everyone else, off to concentrate on celeb bb...yes I am that sad!!! Lol

Mrs R xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi Ladies  

Just though i would pop on and see how you were all doing, sorry for not posting as much but i have been really busy.

SPL- OMG! your on thee 2 ww!! Hey don't worry about not feeling anything, i have never felt any symptoms during the 2ww and have barely had any pregnancy symptoms either so don't go by lack of symptoms, keep   and i   your wee embies snuggle in!!!

Cars- Aww lovely to hear from you and great that little Amelie is doing well. Sounds like you are loving every second of it, so happy for you  

CarrieD- Hey it will be christmas soon   and then before you know it the madness will begin again, good you have a plan and a time frame in mind.

Mrs R- How is your wee fella doing? celeb bb  i was going to watch it this time but never got round to it was it worth watching?

Mrs H- Been thinking about you, will keep checking to see if there is any news cant wait for the long awaited arrival of babyH!!

Mierran- ~How are the baby's doing? you must be knacked running about after the two of them, but it must be so worth it!

Minnimouse- Sounds like you have your hands full as well, glad you have found a nursery that you feel comfortable with.

Snzk- Thats great your feeling chilled and relaxed, not an easy thing to do at a time like this but its the best start if your are relaxed. 

Hi to Angel and Gertie  and anyone else i might have missed!

ATM. Feeling more relaxed about the blood clot, have not  had any bleeding for almost 2 wks now so emotionally i am feeling better that i am not on constant knicker watch. Docs have said this would be a big positive if  the bleeding did stop especially if i had no fresh blood and then hopfully my body could reabsorb the rest of it, so thats what i am   is going on just now. I have me 20 wk scan next wk so that will feel like a   still cant believe we have got this far! DH bought me a fetal heart monitor so i can listen to LO heatbeat and its been amazing not only to listen to the wee one but also to give me some reassurance. As for my work i can honestly say its not been that big a deal, after the stress we have had over the last few months being told that baby might not make it, the threat of loosing my job has been way down in my list of priorities. I am just waiting to hear back from them, my doc sent a medical report to them and its been really well written so that should get them off my back. 

MISHA XX


----------



## Guest

Hey girls,

I hope u don't mind me joining in. I am currently 2 weeks away from getting my prostap injection, really nervous about the whole thing, I don't think I am honestly emotionally ready every time I think I get excited I see some other girl is having a bfn! Or I get so down that another friend/work colleague is announcing they are pregnant! But in the up side I've been waiting 3.5years for this and I am financially and ready over all for the journey ahead. 

Would really appreciate any tips trick anything that can help xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

mrs h - i hope all going well with hoopy jr and that s/he arrives safe and sound - if in their own time

snzk - not long to go now till you're on your way. keeping fingers toes and everything else crossed.   

spl - dont worry about symptoms or lack of. i hope that little emby is getting nice and comfy

dino - good luck with the prostap inj.

minnie - cant believe it's nearly a year. wont be long till they're both mobile. glad all looks good at the nursery. it'll be good to have some time for you

misha - glad all looking good with your little fighter. and you can only start mat leave at 29 weeks and they cant force you to start till 36 weeks - ie 4 weeks before your due date. before that you are entitled to sick pay. dont let them bully you into resigning. even as far as references are concerned most places only give a ' so and so worked here from this date to this date doing this job' as anything else can be challenged, so dont worry about that. 

mrs r - glad luke doing well, and hope your dad responds to the tablet. you any thoughts about your frosties? hope you're enjoying celeb bb . 

cars - congratulations. lovely name . glad you're all doing well. you bf? how're the nights going? 

carrie - hope they hysteroscopy goes well, and the new year flies in. you doing a tandem cycle? hope you get that bundle of joy   

angel - congratulations on scarlett. glad it's a happy ending

AFM both babies not only crawling but also cruising round the furniture. my wee boy has most of his front teeth so lots of sleepless nights. my wee girl still working on tooth 4 of 8, with much less drama. 
work ok. needs must. babies not the biggest fan of mummy not being there esp as was working 2 weekends in a row on top of my 3 days but off next week.   

good luck to all

x x


----------



## misha moo

Just came on to see if there had been a special delivery yet??  i think baby H is going to be fashionably late  

Mierran- Nice to hear from you, cant believe the size of your wee ones although i can believe that your wee girl has less drama that your wee boy about teeth, we all know what men and pain are like   As for my work i got some advice on a few things so i wont be doing anything to suit them, i still had not heard anything back from them re my medical report, perhaps they are now thinking that they need to tread more carefully.

SPL- Hope your wee embies are doing well  

Dionne- Hi and welcome to the thread, it wont be long now to you join the treatment roller coster, you will find this place really helpful, i don't know where i would have been withough it at times.

Anyway think i am about to embark on another pregnancy thinggy  i was hoping that come my 20wk scan on Tue the hematoma would finally be awayand i could start to bloom and enjoy a normalish pregnancy,  but i think i might be on the verge of a new problem. Been having pain on and off and last night it came back big time, feel like the tops of my inner thigh are all bruised and (TMI WARNING  ) my vagina feels and IS all puffy!!  I was awake all nite with it, every time i moved i woke up, been walking funny since yest, just trying to rest today. I have read on the internet that it could be pressure from the baby or that pubic dys?? something or other!! anyone have any advice??

Hi to everyone else xx 
MISHA X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Cars:  Glad to hear that all is well.  

Mrs R:  Thanks.  I am really trying but it is so very hard!!  

Misha:  Thanks.  That helps a bit as I really have nothing except some cramping now and again.  I think that AF is desperate to start but that the drugs are keeping her at bay!!  Glad to hear that the bleeding has stopped recently and that you have your 20 weeks can so soon.    Sorry to hear that you are getting the pain and hope that it is just a temporary thing which dies down soon.  Afraid that I don't have any advice on this.  

Mierran:  Great to hear that the twins are on the move and hope that the teething goes well. 

Dione:  Good luck with the prostrap.

Afm, this is wait is horrific now.  Really struggled in the last few days.  I think it is because I know that it has either worked or not and the not knowing is AWFUL!!!  Very tempted to test early.  My otd is Monday but don't think I can cope with bfn and then go to work as normal!!  So, maybe beforehand at the weekend.  Tom I will be 9 days past et with a blast.  What do you think?

xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello ladies !


Still no news of Baby H ?! He/she is keeping us waiting.....I hope you are not too uncomfy Mrs H !


Misha - poor you. I would get it checked out. Give triage a call and I'm sure they'll ask you to go in. So good to hear the bleeding has stopped now. 


SPL - I had EC on a Tuesday and tested 2 weeks later, although OTD wasn't until the Thursday. I had a positive then and then I tested the following day too. I know what you mean about knowing in advance. Although I was still nervous and wasn't taking anything for granted when I went for the bloods at GCRM they guessed I had tested. Really hoping this is your time. No news is good news I think on the 2ww.


Mierran - lovely to hear about your twins too. Remember what sort of state we were in this time last year ?!!


Dionne - hello ! Welcome to the thread. Lots of experinece on here so please feel free to ask away.


Cars - how is wee Amelie doing ? Doesn't time fly with a wee one. I can't believe my boys will be one next week !


CarrieD - how are you doing ? Glad to hear you have a plan. You are so right re gym membership. I stupidly committed to a year membership at the beginning of the year ! I've used it about 3 times ! 


Brrr should I put the heating on ?!


M
x


----------



## Guest

Hi girls! Thanks 4 the welcoming, had pretty harsh day yday yet another friend anouncing she is pregnant went into a wee mood yuday but ok today how is everyone


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Minnie

Nice to hear from you.  Def get that heating on.  It is freezing!!  My et was wed 31st and otd is Monday coming but think that I might do a hpt on Sunday so that I know either way!!

xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi ladies
thanks for all your good wishes,but baby h is not for making a show any time soon     
been booked in to be induced on tuesday which is 10days late due to be an icsi pregnacy there wont let me go any longer 
misha hope you got your pain sorted your having a time of it mrs good luck on tuesday you will be amazed at how big your bubba has got in such a short time   
spl  no symptons can be good news this last round i had nothing at all were as before always had or was looking for at least one sympton and 9mnths later waiting patiently for baby to show     got everything crossed for you both mrs            
welcome dione dont apologise for the way your feeling we have all been there and it doesnt get any easier the more your hear  but you have your teatment to plan for lots of       sent your way

well ladies off to try another curry     
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## snzk

Mrs h, thanks for the update will check up on you
When I am away, leave on the 13th... Hope baby h 
Appears soon xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks girls, well I am going to get myt head down n keep thinking positive bout our wee angel coming . 

Is mostly girls on here pregnant or due?


----------



## mrs hoopy

good luck snk will be thinking and praying for you for you all        all the way mrs

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Mrs H:  Thanks and i hope that baby H makes an appearance soon.

xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey

Just popped on to see if there was any news from SPL, hope all is ok honey  

Mrs H, also wanted to see if this wee buba is making you wait till Tue?  either way it wont be long now!!! so excited and look forward to hearing your news!!  

Snzk- Are you all packed and ready to go? hope you can keep in touch while you are away, 

Dionne- We are a 57 variety on this thread  anyone is welcome regardless of what stage they are at, most of us joined pre treatment or after treatment had started and we just think its nice to keep in touch all through the treatment journey and beyond. Besides its a good place for some one like your self just starting on your tx journey, think of all the knowledge and advice that you will get from people who have been through it!  Feel free to pick our brains at any time, Have you had your postap? x

Minnimouse- i am just going to wait till Tue as i have a MW appointment then. This is so exciting waiting to hear Mrs H's news isn't it  

Well i have my 20 wk scan on Tue and we have decided (or rather I have decided  ) that we will not be finding out what team we are on! I am just happy to be getting a baby, so either colour will do me fine. I hope that the hematoma is no longer present, i will let you all know how it goes!
Take care xx

MISHA x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Misha

I am testing tomorrow.  Bloods at 7.30am so I will let you kow although I am not expecting the results until after 4pm!!  It is going to be a very llllloooooonnnnnggggg day!!  

Great that you have your M/W appt on Tues and I hope that all is well at the scan and that the blood clot is indeed continuing to clear.  I second your decision to not find out the gender.  It'll be  nice wee surprise on the day!   

xx


----------



## Hev0707

Hi everyone,

I dint realise there was a Glasgow thread!!  live in Ayr but have been attending GRI for the past 2 years.  Started ICSI on the 2 September and have OTD on Thursday so hang in there those of you who are on 2ww.  

Gd luck to Sugarpielaura tomorrow.  Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

Hi and gd luck to everyone else.  I ll come back on later and read properly, unfortunately have to study tonight.  just wanted to check in 

Hugs Hev xx


----------



## Guest

Micha - no not had prostap yet a week on monday I get it can't wait to start my rollercoaster journey lol . I'm looking forward to it but scared at same time something will go wrong. Hopefully will go ok! on the diet anways can't wait til I get a bfp and I can eat what I want :d


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Hev:  Welcome to the thread.  All the best for Thursday.       
Thanks.  Fingers crossed.     

xx


----------



## misha moo

SPL- Oh your hanging on till ODT?! Good on you for lasting the pace, its better to try and hang on till the day otherwise you just end up confused as to the result being right or not. Sending your lots of   we will be thinking of you.

Welcome Hev and good luck for Thur  

Dionne- Just think positive  next wk will be here before you know it!  

MISHA x


----------



## snzk

Spl - everything crossed for you for tomorrow xxx

Misha - hope u doing okay xx

Mrs h - roll on Tuesday, hoping baby h arrives soon xx

Hoya to everyone else , catch up tomorrow... All packed and
Ready to go... 2 sleeps left !!! Xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


Just a quicky from me.


SPL - sending you all good wishes for today. I have everything crossed for you. 


MrsH - Just in case I don't get on again (or you don't!) - wishing you all the luck in the world for Tuesday and beyond. It is an amazing time. Even labour is something to sort of savour (in a weird way!). This time last year I was in hospital waiting for lift off too. If you hang on until Saturday (bit of a tall order I think!). Your LO will share my LOs birthday !!


Snzk - Thinking of you and looking forward to hearing you PUPO. You must be so excited.


Misha - enjoy the scan. It is amazing the 20 week one. Everything is there, present and correct. I'm with you on 'not finding out' too. As we were having twins people seemed to assume you would want to know for some reason. I always had an inkling it was two boys though, not sure where I got that from though !


Hi to everyone else ! Hope the new girls are finding this useful. I started on here in January 2009 having had an unsuccessful treatment at Edinburgh and being given very little hope of things being better. I moved to GCRM had a cancelled cycle and another 2 full cycles before becoming pregnant with my twin boys. This thread has been really important to my journey. Its a hard old slog especially when others around you are falling pregnant so easily. 


Anyway, best get on. Two noisy boys ready to get dressed now!


M
xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies, thanks for the    & support, much appreciated... will be in touch soon !! xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Well, I got a    Am very pleased although also very worried!  Don't get me wrong, I am over the moon but it is over 4 weeks until my next scan which seems like ages away!!

Quick Q:  My HCG was 33.  Nurse said that this was ok.  Really worried that this is too low after doing a bit of research.  Anyone with any advice?

xx


----------



## Hev0707

Hey sugarpielaura,

OMG congratulations!!!!!  Thats fantastic news.  Sooooo happy for you.  Can't advice you on the levels etc but over the moon with you 

Big hugs Hev xxx


----------



## mierran

SPL - congratulations. dont worry about levels. try and keep positive. are they checking another on wed to see if they are doubling? if not, it may be worth asking - just to put your mind at ease. 

snzk - good luck hon. hope all goes well, and you get that BFP

misha - good luck for 20 w scan. hope misha jr behaves, and lets you get a good look - except the boy/girl bits. hope that sch has shrunk, and all is looking good

mrs h - hope all goes well for the long-awaited arrival of hoopy jr. cant wait to hear the news. 

minnie - happy birthday to your boys - cant be long now. cant believe how quickly the last year has flown

hev - hope it's a bfp for you on the 15th 

AFM 1st birthday fast approaching. have this week off work - loving the extra time with the babies. my wee boy is waking every 90mins overnight working on his first big back tooth and my wee girl has had dodgy tummy for last few days as she adds to her collection of front teeth , so in some ways my timing could be better ( tho on the other hand they at least have mum around when they're feeling grotty)

anyway, take care all, and good luck to those about to start tx

x x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi there !


SPL - many congratulations!! I didn't want to say but I thought things sounded good for you ! I don't know a lot about HCG levels but I think as long as they double every 48 hours it doesn't matter. Like Mierran says you could maybe get them re-done in a couple of days for re-assurance. I didn't get my scan until 8 weeks too. At the time I was going loopy. Some clinics seem to do it at 7 weeks. Try not to worry and enjoy being a pregnant lady ! 


Mierran - Thanks. Yes, we're celebrating on Saturday. I can't believe it. Hope the teething eases off soon. Its not easy being a baby is it ? DS1 has 6 teeth but DS2 just has two. There is a lot of dribbling but he seems happy with his lot and chomps away quite happily.


Right, time for some chocolate ! I'm having an extra one for you SPL !


M
xx


----------



## Carrie D

CONGRATULATIONS SPL!!!!  That's fab news.  33 is just fine for first HCG.  As everyone else has said, book yourself in for another blood test in a couple of days and you will be reassured to see the numbers doubling.  You see - we told you that FETs can work!!!

snzk - best of luck to you in Cyprus.  Let's go 2 for 2 and get you and SPL being prego buddies!

Mrs H - Tomorrow you get to meet your little one.  How exciting!!!!  Can't even imagine how you must be feeling tonight.  Looking forward to welcoming Baby Hoopy to the forum.

Hi to everyone else...Carrie D xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

spl
congatulations mrs        you must be over the moon
feet ip and relax enjoy this special time
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## snzk

Hi ladies ... All go but just popped on to say a big thanks
For all the good wishes... 

Spl- congrats... Fab news xx

Mrs h - thinking bout u tomorrow xx

Catch up
Soon xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I thought that I would update you thatI have lost the pregnancy.  It happened yesterday.  Absolutely gutted.  I wasn't happy with my AMH of 33 on Monday and asked teh clinic for another blood test yesterday.  It came back at 19 and I was told that I was losing the pregnancy.  Absolutely gutted.  Totally numb one minute and then in floods of tears the next.  It makes teaching quite difficult!

I am worried that this is as far as I will ever get and that my severe endo will cause the embryo not to implant and grow properly in teh future as well.  


Sorry for the lack of personals but I hope that you are all well.  

xx


----------



## Guest

SPL - Sorry for your loss hope you and your parnter are doing ok   . Are you going to try again after things have settled down?

Hi to all the rest of the girls. 4 more days to go til my prosta injection. Does our husbands need to go to this one?


----------



## Carrie D

So sorry to hear that SPL.  Sadly, that is what has happened to me in the past too and it is devastating I know.  Don't over think things about your endo (easier said than done, I know).  This was your first go and a chemical can happen for any number of reasons.  Just take some time to grieve and when you're ready, you can start thinking about where you go next.  Just know that we're all here for you.


----------



## MinneMouse

So sorry SPL. That is just so sad. Please don't try to look to hard for reasons and certainly don't blame yourself or your endo.


I took 4 attempts without even a sniff of a pregnancy before I became pregnant. It seems sometimes things need to be tweaked to get it just right.


I know how you must be feeling right now. It is so painful. Be kind to yourself and DH.


Take care,


M
x


----------



## Carrie D

Where is Mrs H


----------



## Guest

She probably had the baby n just occupied  hope everything is ok x


----------



## misha moo

Hey

Firstly SPL so sorry to hear how things have turned out honey  just take a bit of time out and be good to yourself and each other. 


Woke up this morning thinking about Mrs H, hope Mr H pops along soon to let us know!!!! cmon we want to know what flavour baby H is!!

Hev how did ODT go? 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## snzk

Spl - so sorry to read your news. Take care of you. Xxxx

No news on baby H yet?

Be back from Cyprus Tuesday, catch up properly then . Xxx


----------



## mierran

SPL -so sorry things didnt work out this time for you hon. both of you take some time to grieve for your wee one, but take comfort from the fact that you can get pregnant, and just be stong for all those little frosties you have waiting for you   and dont worry too much about your endo. mine is stage 4 and infiltritive and look at my two. if you are v worried ask them to check stage 1 of the chicago test for clotting problems but sadly 50% of pregnancies end in m/c - it's just one of those things. And esp with a eset just think how brilliant it was  to get that bfp. 

minnie - happy birthday boys.   

hoopy jr - welcome to the world ( assuming you have arrived). hope you and your mum are doing well, and your dad is taking care of you both. cant wait to find out if it's your mum or dad that is going to be outnumbered in the hoopy house

misha - hope you're doing ok, and that your work arent being too ars*y

hi to everyone else - hope all going well

x x


----------



## Mrs R

C'mon the Hoopies.....we need baby info! 
Hope the little one is safely in the world & you're both enjoying being mummy & daddy )

Spl - big hugs, take your time to get over this hunni, such an emotional thing both physically & mentally. Thinking of you

Snzk - thinking of u lots & wishing u all the luck in the world!!!

Dionne - good luck for the journey ahead

Minnie - hope the boys had a great 1st Bday

Hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## misha moo

Just on to see if there is any hoopy baby news   

Ok we might as well have fun while we wait i am going to say its a boy! and weighed in at hummmm ......... 7pounds 9 oz!!! thats my guess anyway!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Thanks for your kind words.  I am really struggling if I am being honest.  After 3 years ttc and ill health, where not one surgery has went my way, I am just totally deflated and lost.  To get the BFP and then have it so cruelly snatched away.  I think that I am ok and then just burst into tears at any given moment.

Snzk:  Hope that all is going well in Cyprus.

Hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## Carrie D

SPL  ...I know how bad it feels and I'm sorry you are going through it.  Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello ladies !


How are you ?


SPL - so sorry. I wish I could say something to make it better but it is so hard. It will get easier though with time but don't rush it and expect too much and hopefully you'll feel stronger soon.


Mrs H - any news ?! You have us all in suspenders !


Misha - how are you doing ? I'm with you, I think Baby H is a wee boy. Why I don't know. To be honest I think all babies are boys now....even the ones in dresses.  


Snzk - hope things are going nicely for you. Looking forward to an update from you.


CarrieD - how are you doing ?


MrsR - Thanks for the birthday wishes. Where does the time go eh ?


Mierran - hope you are well. I can recommend a couple of helium balloons for a birthday treat. That and a copy of the Scotsman....never mind all the toys !!


We had a lovely day yesterday when our boys turned 1. We had so many lovely gifts. (Too many if I was honest!) I made a cake, so we had our first chocolate cake eating session. That was very amusing. We managed a trip to the zoo. Where my monkeys came face to face with some little squirrel monkeys. I think I brought the right ones home....


Right off to snooze now.


M
xx


----------



## Guest

Minnie - sounds like u had fun  did they enjoy the zoo and chocolate cake? I think u are right most babies born just now are boys. What if something happened to mrs h or the baby we've not heards from her  hoe everything is ok x


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Dionne- I too was a little worried as we have not heard anything, but theses days i am naturally a worrier  I think its prob more to do with Mrs H being up to her eyes in baby world and trying to get a few moments to post. I hope we find out soon though.

SPl- Sending you a big  Things will get better in time, it will i promise, you have just came through an ordeal and its no wonder you feel deflated, we have all had the feeling of hopelessness , deflation, feeling like its never going to go our way, but soon you will pick yourself us and get your fight back, you have too! You can only go forward and try to achieve your dream, so you have to carry on. Its so cruel to have it snatched away but try to take some positives. Firstly the clinic got your med etc bang on, i was told by my clinic that they consider the first cycle as a practice cycle, and really don't ever expect BFP's to come from it because they don't know who you will react to durgs and might need to adjust them for the next go. If i remember right you took OHSS? even so someone could have the same drugs for say 2 cycles and only develop OHSS during one, so even though you got it, your drugs were still accurate as you got a good number of eggs and frosties too. Secondly you now know you can get preg! so you know it can be done. Also have you got any frosites left? if so that really good. Hope you feel better soon x

Minnie- Sounds like you had a fab day with your wee monkeys! how lovely, and even more special as you tried for so long. I bet you never for one moment forget that, i don't think i will. AS for baby H being a boy, i haven't had any friends of family have a boy for the last 14 years!!!

Hi to everyone else! Mrs R, Snzk, Mierran, Cars, Carrie D x
Don't really want to go on about baby stuff too much as i know there are others on the thread still trying to get there dream, but i did go shopping today and ordered my pram and cot. Everything is so expensive! Finding out last wk that the baby is finally safe is the best news i have ever had, i cant believe my Lo is doing well, most days i still cant take it in, feel so blessed, but i will never forget the pain of  IF and i am really   for everyone still waiting!


----------



## Carrie D

OK, I'm officially worried.  Mrs Hoopy, where are you?  Hope everything is ok


----------



## Guest

She probably just wrapped up in baby or up to her knees in poo'ing dippers! Lol does no one have any contact?


----------



## MinneMouse

Just checking in for any news.


I'm sure everything is fine. Baby H might not have come straight away. I know a friend of mine was induced more than once but baby wasn't for moving and she ended up with a c-section days later. If that's the case Mrs H would be in longer and is probably taking it easy (as well as being up to her ears in baby stuff !!)


Looking forward to hearing about the LOs arrival.


M
xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey was on to see if there was any news yet?? Hope to hear about baby H soon
Minnemouse your are right in what you are saying, i just watched a programme the other day about it and the poor woman got induced 3 days in a row and nothing happened so she then had a section! prob something like that has happened. 

How is everyone else getting on?? all quite at my ended apart from clicking hips and pain in them and legs


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Misha

Thanks for your kind words.    I know that you are right but I just feel so robbed at the moment.    I have another 3 frosties waiting.  They are all blasts but of varying quality.

xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi ladies
firstly can i apologise for not being in touch but we just got out of hospital today

we have a beautiful baby girl eloise sarah weighing in at a healthy 7.11lbs  labour was a bit of a nightmare which ended in a emergency c section on the 15/9/11 then elosie had an issue with her blood sugar which needed montiored in the neo natal unit but thank fully all is ok now and we can finally enjoy being parents to our beautiful daughter
mr hoopy passes on his thanks and miracles can and do happen we are looking at ours the now

lots of love 
the hoopies
xxxxx
being a mummy and daddy is just fantastic and well worth all the years of heartache to get to this stage


----------



## Carrie D

YIPPEE!!!!!  A huge congratulations to you both and welcome to the world little Eloise


----------



## Guest

Congrats mrs hoopie! Enjoy ur wee bundle hope all is well and u have bags under ur eyes with the sleepless night  x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Mrs Hoopy:  Congratulations.  Fantastic news.  Great that you are all well and home now.  Enjoy.

xx


----------



## dollface1

Hi 

I am new to the site and not quite sure how things work.  Live in Glasgow area.  Have been through ICSI at Nuffield, 5 failed frozen embryo transfers.  Hoping to hit the top of NHS list end of this month....although they have now told us that looks like it may be another 2 month wait but won't know until they run their numbers at end of month.
Anyway just looking for people in my area who have been through the same thing.  Also how others have found GRI.

xx


----------



## Cars

Mrs Hoopy ^   delighted for you, congratulations. Enjoy these precious weeks with her, its amazing   x


----------



## misha moo

To Mr and Mrs Hoopy!!! so glad to hear you are now at home with your precious baby!!! so happy for you both, now you are a wee family xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Hi to doll face, welcome to the thread, you will find it a great place to come and chat x


----------



## MinneMouse

Congratulations Mrs Hoopy ! (And Mr Hoopy too!)    


And welcome the world Eloise !


Hope you are recovering well. I had a c-section too and it wasn't as bad as I thought. And you can hardly tell now. 


Take care of yourself and your wee bundle of joy. 


Minnie


xx


----------



## snzk

Congratulations Mr & Mrs Hoopy and welcome to the world Eloise. !!!. so so happy for you all.
Was keeping an eye out for your news and was getting a bit worried, so glad to read all is great !!!   

I have some catching up to do before doing proper personals but hope everyone is doing okay...
I know I am not a glasgow girl now but some of you have been part of my journey since 2009 so, I am really chuffed to update you that I am now PUPO with 3 top grade embies on board !!! We had 13 grade ones !!! That is 13 times more than I ever had on 3 tx's !!!

Feeling really positive although have had some grumbles today but not over analysing.... YET !!!..

take care all and will catch up over weekend.. xxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Snzk - you will always be a Glasgow girl !


So pleased to hear your news. I have been looking out for you. I am feeling so positive for you. Maybe you'll be joing Mierran and I with multiples!


When is OTD ?! I'll send over some positive vibes your way although I'm sure you won't need them.


Take care.


M
xx


----------



## snzk

hey Minnie, thanks so much !!!. I really appreciate all the support on here. I am staying very positive and just focusing on my BFP and putting the grumbles to the back of my mind. I am certainly more relaxed than I remember on previous tx's and I had no signs of anything with them. the 2ww is torture tho !!.. DP is taking care of my clexane injections but already I am black and blue... no pain no gain eh !!

will take all the positive vibes that are going free... OTD is 29th Sept 

hope all is good with you. 
xxxxx


----------



## Cars

Snzk-     loads of luck and love xxx keeping.my fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## Guest

Hi girls,

I was just wondering if any of you had any side effects from the prostap injection, I got it in myt arm and not tummy and I was just wondering if that makes a difference? Got it on monday and still no bleed or any side effects, keep gettin niggling headaches but I think that's just my migraines


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Ladies,


how lovely to have so much happy news on the site right now.  


Cars & Mrs H - Hope you are still on cloud nine with your little ones   


Misha - Did you have your 20 week scan? I can't believe how quickly time is flying.  How exciting to be able to buy baby things finally.


SPL - How are you?  If you're anything like me, it'll take a while to get the energy back.  I'm only now daring to think positively again.  I piled on weight after the last PG and I'm just starting to take control again.  You will always carry the loss of what could have been with you, but it does get easier - promise   


Dionne - Don't think I officially said welcome, so WELCOME!!!   I don't remember about prostap injection.  In fact after treatment ends, I seem to forget every stage of it.  Hopefully others have a slightly better memory than me and can help you out.


SNZK - Ooooohhhh, so excited for you.  Hoping Dogus works its magic for another Glasgow Girl (and yes you are one of us - you don't get away that easily!!!)  The 29th will be here before you know it.


Dollface - welcome!  I haven't been to GRI, but others here have.  Mrs H just went through treatment there and I think you can see from the board how well that worked out for her!!!


Hi to everyone else I've missed
Carrie D xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Dionne i always get headaces from the postrap and flushing as well especially when i used it along with my nasal spray, that really did give me headaces. For me i always suffered on the postrap but felt better when stimms started.

Carrie D yes i did get my 20wk scan, i though i posted about it?  then again i have a mind like a sieve at the moment  We got the good news that the hematoma has bleed out/ reabsorbed. So it was gone!!So baby is out of danger its the best news we could have hoped for  

What have i missed SNZK? why are u not a Glasgow girl?? Anyway how are you getting on? when do u test? sending u hugs xx

SPL- It will just take time, hope your feeling a wee bit better  in time you will feel stronger and want to go back for your 3 wee frosties xx

Mr and Mrs H i can still imagine your haven't came down from cloud 9 yet! I know you will be enjoying the night feeds and dirty nappy's as its a gift you though you might never get! enjoy your wee angel  

Big hi to everyone else xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Snzk:  Congrats on being PUPO!!     Everything crossed for you.     Roll on 29th SEptember.

Carrie:  Thanks.  The days are getting a bit easier and the tears have stopped for the moment.  I guess that my fear is that it may never happen at all.  However, I guess that that is all our fears.  How are you egtting on?

Misha:  Thanks.  Glad to hear that you are well and it must be getting so very exciting now.  

Ladies, how long did you wait before trying again?

xx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,

in need of some   , going slightly   today. Feeling nauseous, lightheaded and totally exhausted and i've done nothing !!. I am like a bruised peach with the clexane injections but not complaining.. DP is doing a grand job, as you'll have guessed, despite all the tx's I am still not able to self inject without fainting...still a wimp !!!!   

spl - glad to hear you are doing okay and managing to move on ever so slightly. It is good that you can look forward but I understand the fear, I guess that is why we opted for DE and not trying OE again. You have your frosties just waiting for you. I think you will know yourself when you are ready, in my case in 2009 I had 4mths between 2 tx's. 

dionne - welcome to the thread. I had prostap on 2 tx's and it turned me into a mad woman both times. I had headaches, terrible mood swings and felt rubbish. I guess everyone reacts differently so fingers crossed it isn't so bad for you. 

misha - great that all went well for your scan, been thinking about you. huh, I posted not being a Glasgow girl since my tx this time was done abroad...but still need all your support...and most of you have been there for years so want to stay in touch.

cars - how are you thanks, will take all the positivity that is going !!! 

mr & mrs H - hope all is good and Eloise is settling, so happy for you. !!

carrie d - how are you?? thanks, I am so excited too if not a tad nervous !!. Remaining positive and feel good that at least we have frosties for later.

minnie - thanks for the vibes...will take them all that you've got !!!.. Dr Firdevs told me I would have twins and not to waste my money of freezing !!! Of course I want lots of kids so we froze them but I was taken aback by her attitude. She is amazing  and will be more amazing if she is right !!!

mrs r - how are you ? how is Luke ?

hi to anyone i've missed, take care all and thanks for your much needed support. xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Snzk - it is turning me to a mad woman! I snap at hubby all time, I cry because of nothing I'm up at 2/3 in morning soaking of sweat! I feel soooo tired n weepy just now, top it all off my boobs hurt a hell of lot think my af might be on way! Just want a decent night sleep no hubby takin all bed no sweats n needing to get up for pee's lol I'm such a moan huh? 

Anyways not be long til I'm back at hospital for my scan and bloods see if I can start my daily injections I'm sure these mood swings will get better NOT!


----------



## Mrs R

Hoopies .....Wooooo Hooooo thrilled to bits to read that that your precious daughter is safely in your arms and what a beautiful name you've given her! Bet she is just gorgeous. Can't tell you how happy I am for you both. Best things come to those who wait eh, lots of luv to the 3 of you xxx

Snzk - hang in there hunni, 2ww is murder especially as OTD approaches. Everything is crossed for you!

We're down in England on a wee holiday the now, looks like we've hit it off weather wise. Luke is having a ball & we're all shattered after lots of busy days!!!

Post when I'm back home

Mrs R xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hello long lost friends x 

Sorry been a wee while but sooooooooooooooooooooo busy with my little boy, work, home.......

Massive congrats to the hoopies xxxx wonderful news x 
Mrs R, Luke is getting big x glad you are having fun xxx

Wee update from us, we had our three frozen embies defrosted and two made it so yesterday had transfer!!!!! We really wanted to do eset but had one 12 cell and one 7 cell four day old embies so not quite made it to blast stage......Really anxious as hope made the right choice!!!!! Not expecting treatment to work again as just being realistic And don't want to get upset as blessed with our three year old boy!!! Didn't think we would do it till a few more months.....as if it does work the whole nursery fees and childcare thing would cripple us but thought stuff it, could be a long long road so lets get started now!!?? So if it works I will be surprised and shocked and we put two in!!! AHHHHHH!!! Such a big big descission and we were in stone on eset, twinnies can't be that hard? I saw twin babies the other day and my heart melted. I just hope if so we could cope? Anyway, I think we made right choice as would for one to perish.....

Sorry for ranting on ladies..just need to blether xxx going to chill!!! ha ha whats that, first time in THREE YEARS I am home alone!!! MMMMM found some minstrels and trash mags

good luck to all you ladies trying, bumps and those with miracles to cherish x

love julz x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi ladies
just a quick post while eloise is sleeping   

snk good luck tomorrow got everything crossed for you both feeling lucky vibes for you it might even be triplets            
misha congrats on the fantastic 20wk news you both must be so relieved now nothing changes feet up and relax and more importantly enjoy it youve waited along tme for this and deserve it   

juiletta congrats on being pupo      all the way mrs twinnies would be good  
hi to everyone else hope your all good
afm were settling into some form of routine all dictated to by our wee precious bundle who already is the boss around here    

take care
mrs hoopy and elosiexxx


----------



## snzk

mrs h - so pleased to hear Eloise has settled well.
thanks for the    but i am not holding out much hope. been spotting for several days now and not feeling as positive as before. not going to test tomorrow, drugs increased and to wait until 1st so that's what i'll do.  

take care and hugs to Eloise.. xxxx


----------



## Neniel

Hello everyone,

My name is Sonja. I've registered here quite a while ago, but then didn't come on the forum for long. I'd like to rejoin, if that's ok?
Here's a little bit about me. I don't live in Glasgow, but near, in Irvine. I am 27 and DH is 29. we are ttc for 3.5 years and we currently are on the waiting list for IVF in the GRI. We were told we could expect to get treatment by about June next year. I keep on pushing my checkup appointment forward, as I still need to loose some weight and am scared that they would take us off the waiting list completely if they knew I didn't loose all the weight yet.
It's already hard to loose weight under normal circumstances, but it's even harder when one is an emotional wreck like me - comfort eating. This whole ttc journey so far has been very emotional and sometime I am not sure if I could cope with the hope that IGF would give me. I think just time will tell.

Regards x


----------



## TIGGER31

Neniel 

Its always difficult to lose weight no matter what time in your life you have to do it. The one thing that can keep you focused tho is thinking of holding that beautiful bundle of joy in your arms and knowing that you did everything you possibly could to make your dreams come true. 

I am talking from experience here. As i am typing this i am 2 days away from getting my prostap and still have 2 lbs to lose so im literally starvin myself in the hope that i can achieve my goal. I have already lost 2 and a half stones but need this extra 2lb to be within the BMI they need me to be at. Its the hardest thing in the world to do but believe me YOU CAN DO IT HUNI! 

If you need any encouragement then everyone on here will be there to support you through what can only be described as a tough and emotionally rollercoaster. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Neniel

Tigger,

Thank you sooo much for your words...they nearly made me cry, but as well gave me hope. I feel so alone sometimes and feel like nobody can understand what I am going through, so it's nice to meet some people, who actually DO understand 
Can I ask how you managed to loose all that weight? What diet did you do? Maybe you have some tips for me. I NEED to get their with my weight, because I could never forgive myself if I didn't...

Thanks again. 

Neniel xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Neniel

I stuck to a very low calorie diet and knocked my pan out at the gym. I had never been to a gym before in my life so decided that getting a personal trainer would help me and OMG it certainly did. I go to Fitness First in Kilmarnock. After getting a personal trainer once a week for 6-8 weeks i then moved onto doing classes like spinning etc (massive calorie burner!).

I have almost no willpower and have found this journey to be very difficult but only I can do this, no-one else, me! so if it doesnt work and the weight doesnt come off i have no-one else to blame. But when it does work and i have a beautiful wee bundle of joy in my arms then i can hold my head up and be proud to know i did everything in my power to deserve to be a mother!

what made it more difficult for me was that i lost all the weight last year for my 1st round of treatment which failed and because i then had to undergo an operation in march to help me succeed with my treatment i was then unable to go the gym and became lazy again and put a stone and a half back on. Its harder to come of the second time round - believe me!

So hold you head up high huni and say to yourself - I CAN DO THIS! because *i * believe that you can!!!!!!

L xx


----------



## Guest

Neniel - Hi there welcome to the thread, i understad how hard it is to lose weight personally as i had to lose 2 stone to be at least seen! so i am now on my way had my prostap injection and getting there still struggling to get bit of weight off just personal reasons but if i can do it (who i love currys and chocolate and full fat irn-bru) then you can


----------



## Neniel

Thanks dionnne,

It's just so encouraging to hear that someone has already managed to do, what I still need to do...
Feeling a bit more positive now and trying to get my diet back on track. I'll get there in the end, I guess.


xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Snzk- Oh i knew that  but i though for a minute you were going to actually move away!! When i went to Norway i never even though i wasn't a GG, there was no way you lot were getting rid of me!!  You will always be a GG, i am sending you lots of     it aint over so try to keep your chin up!!!  

Mrs Hoopy- so glad to hear Mr H, you and little mini H are getting a wee routine now!! Cant believe your little one has arrived, are you getting lots of visitors yet?? x

Mrs R- Hope you enjoy your wee hol

Dionne- Are you still suffering on the postap? wont be long till stimms and you will start to feel better

Neniel- Hi and welcome! I think you have just got to set yourself little steps and targets, if you think about the full weight loss thing then what lies ahead with the tx you will go stir crazy! I have also had to loose weight on every occasion for tx and for my last cycle i lost 2 stone. I was diagnosed with PCOS( which also makes it harder to loose weight). I had to shift it to give me a better Chance of getting good eggs as the PCOS was causing me to get old immature eggs so i had to get it under control if i wanted to give TX chance. Like TIgger i also knocked my pan in at the gym and went on a low carb diet.  Think how much you want to loose and say ok by next month i want to be 6 pounds lighter! Thats only one and a half pounds a wk, with a little exercise and diet change thats a easy target to achieve. So your first step is just to loose one and a half pounds,or even one, whatever you set yourself and  thats it! When you get into the swing of that it then becomes easier to make the right healthy choices. 

Tigger- Well done for your weight loss, are you attending GRI? As long as they can see you have lost weight and your BMI is around what it should be then they wont hold the last 2 pounds against you, so don't starve youself of put yourself under pressure, you will have enough on your plate over the comming months, you have done fantastic to loose what you have. On one or two occasion my BMI was what they called slightly elevated and they were still happy do to it. 

Julz- Congrats on being PUOP! i think you made the right choice going with 2, fingers crossed it all worked out when is your ODT?x

Dollface- how are you getting on?

SLP- Hope your keeping your chin up honey, you have got those lovely wee embies waiting on you   

ATM; Was worried the other day as i had a lot of pain, all was ok though and i was told it was just things stretching and growing. Had a bad dream in which i was bleeding heavily again and the hematoma was back, it was just one of those dreams that yo cant shake off all day, not nice! Anyway i have been referred for physo as they think i have SPD and MW said i don't want to dishearted you but it will get worse over the next few months. To be honest its painful and uncomfortable when i move about but it not bothering me, as long as i am not bleeding and the baby is safe i am more than happy with that. Clearly it still is my biggest fear, as i still keep waking up at night thinking i can feel blood below and i am dreaming of it but i can take this SPD pain over bleeding any day of the week.

Hi to Carrie D, Cars, Minimouse and anyone else i have missed out !


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello ladies !



How are we all doing. I hope you are all coping with this heat. Pheww I don't know if I actually am built for it !


Misha - sorry to hear you are in pain, its rotten. The physio will be good though. Are you sleeping ok ? Someone recommened putting a duvet under the fitted sheet and I had one of those pregnancy cushions too and between the two it took the pressure off my hips and did help. Hope you feel better soon and not have any more nasty dreams ! 


Snzk - any news ? I thought your OTD was yesterday. Re the PM. If it isn't I'm still send loads of postive vibes your way.


Mrs H - nice to hear from you. Glad you are getting on ok with Eloise. Those first few weeks are a mixture of disblief and utter fear that you are responsible for such a wee thing. How is Mr H ? I bet he is loving have 2 girls in the house !


Neniel - hello ! Welcome to the thread. I hope we can be of help to you. It has been a huge help to me over the years and I hope I can maybe help some ladies out there like others have done for me. So please ask away, moan away, rant away. Its all normal.


Dionne - how are you feeling ? I only had Prostap once but don't really remember feeling so bad. I was worse on Buserlin. Have you thought about acupuncture ? Sometimes can help you relax and get a good nights sleep too. 


Julietta - congrats on being PUPO. I don't have anything to compare it with but I am just about still one piece after a year with twins....  . Its lots of fun and I am so glad my boys have each other.


Mrs R - Hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday. Luke will be loving it.


SPL - how are you doing ? Have you a review appt arranged yet ?


CarrieD - how are you doing ? 


Cars - how are things with your LO going ? Good I hope.


AFM. DS2 hasn't been well this week. Really high temp. Calls to NHS24, out of hours Drs and a trip to the hospital. However, nothing found. Considered 'just' a viral infection. So we've just had to ride it out. Today is the first day in a week he's been his old self. So hard seeing them unwell. DS1 was full of beans too so you need eyes on the back of your head at the best of times not sleep deprived ones!


Anyway, best go. Pizza has just arrived! Yum !


M
x


----------



## misha moo

Hey Minnie, hope the DS2 is feeling better  I do have special pillow, but putting a duvet under is a good idea, thanks for that i will give it a try if things get worse. I got booked in for physo in 2 wks time so will see what they can do. Anyway thanks for that wee idea!! xx

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## snzk

Hi ladies,
Been wanting to post for a few days but had to wait for repeat bloods today, anyway, it is all good, infact it is fab... we are pregnant !!! Still being cautious but so happy levels are rising nicely.

take care all and be in touch when i've calmed down a bit...


----------



## MinneMouse

SNZK - so happy for your news. As I said in the PM you truly deserve this. Here's to a happy and healthy next 8 months....


                                       


I ate several bananas a day during my pregnancy so thought I'd throw you a few to get started !!


M
x


----------



## Carrie D

AWESOME news snzk!!!!  So glad to hear levels are rising nicely.  Now feet up, look after yourself and enjoy xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

fantastic snk                       
over the moon for you 
feet up and start to enjoy it the time goes really quickly    

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Snzk:  Woo hoo!!!                     Fantastic news.

Misha and Minnie:  Thanks.  I received my review letter the other day which said that I had a 4AA emby put ina nd that it is positive that I got pregnant.  Review appt isn't until the end of October   but I am hoping to get started almost straight away afterwards.  Fingers crossed!!

xx


----------



## Cars

Snzk   delighted for you, take it easy

Love and luck to everyone x


----------



## misha moo

CONGRATS SNZK!!!!!!             SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!!! I KNEW THIS WAS GOING TO BE YOUR TIME, RELAX AND LET IT SINK IN, YOU DESERVE THIS SO MUCH !!!!!!


----------



## Julietta

Hi Ladies, just been trying to forget things during the dreaded 2ww, but failed today!!!

Anyhow wanted to say a huge conrats to Snzk!!!!!!! AMAZING news hun, welldone, take it easy and rest hun xxxx  

Misha thanks, How are you doing? OTD is 10/10...day 17!? its because its over weekend! I kindof done a wee test this am and BFN  i WILL BE DAY 12 Past ovulation and have signs of the wicked witch!!!! I have been sooooooooooo good till now! Had a wee cry etc... at work and told everyone its failed, although will wait till next week if period not here yet! Are so so lucky to have one precious boy and would love a sibling for him but if its not meant to be one has to get on with it and we will enjoy our wee monkey even more!

Minnie, really hope your wee boy is on the mend, so hate when they get sick! Fingers crossed both ur amazing boys dont get it xxxI am glad we put two in as right choice, even if BFN is a def on tuesday!!! 

Round two will be jan 2012 likely  , our last try with remaining vial of sperm x 

speak soon, better work 

love julz


----------



## misha moo

Julietta- I hope things change for you, it might not be over yet so you never know, i will keep everything crossed for you. In the meantime sending u a big   

Hope your all doing well xx


----------



## Julietta

Hiya ladies

Misha,  hope you are well hun,.....well I today after sending all friends and family texts saying its over I popped into superdrug and for some daft reason bought two pee sticks!!!! I totally thought the game was over yesterday as did nhs family planning pee sticks and got negative...well today at lunchtime I appear to have a positive!!!!!! Is it possible, day 14 today! I can't believe it. Went back to family planning (work nextdoor) and another neg!!?? I think now it has worked so quitely happy but we shall see what mon bloods bring!!!!! Sorry for me post but good to chat xxxx speak more tomorrow, hubbie so so over the moon he is in tears xxxxx                

Julz


----------



## snzk

Julietta that is fab news. In 4 tx's i never p'd on a stick as always read how some got negative an lost hope and pma then got bloods and positive so caused unnecessary worry. I am so happy for you.
  you may be like me and give off low hcg levels initially which won't be found on the pee sticks... When I had bloods done last wk they told me chances are I wld have got neg result on first response .

Hope everyone else ok, will catch up l
In morning..


----------



## Julietta

Hiya Ladies, got another positive from pee stick at home and also from family planning!!!! Yippeeeeeee Being cautious till bloods though!!!!! OMG if its true on monday we are sooooooo blessed xxxx

julzxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Julietta

That is fantastic news.  Congratulations.        Woo hoo!!

xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Mrs H - congratulations on the safe arrival of your baby girl. so happy for you both. glad the dream did come true 

snzk - glad all looking good hon.  here's to a straight forward 8 months ahead.   

juliette -  i've heard it said sometimes that frosties take longer to implant than fresh embryos. hope it is good news on mon but looking good so far.

spl - how're you doing? hope you're doing ok, considering. take it easy and be good to yourself. you got a date for your next fet? you getting another set? fingers xd it's a good outcome for you

misha - how're you and misha jr getting on? hope bump is getting bigger, and no more scares   

minnie- how're your boys getting on? over their viral infection, i hope.  I have to say my two are getting even more mobile these days, and just want to explore everything . 

hi to everyone else. hope everything going well for everyone

AFM - cant believe that's my two 1 year old. the last year has just flown by. I'm a bit sad that it's over TBH. but the new adventure of toddler motherhood awaits. 

work v busy and had lots of relatives around which has been great. just feel like i've growing list of things to do that havent been getting done. oh well, trying not to stress about it,   

take care all and babydust to everyone

x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Mierran

Wow!  They must be getting so big now!  They will be teenagers before you know it!!  

I have my review on 31st Oct (seems like it had taken FOREVER to arrive).  I will then be due to stop my two consecutive months of the pill on 1st November so, as long as AF arrives and clinic ok with it all, then I hope to start with that bleed, so at the beginning of Nov.  Start taking the progynova tablets, enjoy my endo flaring again and the inability to pee, and keep everything crossed.  I will have just the one put back in again.  I am ok.  It is a bit of a struggle at the moment as there are pregnant friends, work colleagues and family EVERYWHERE as well as all my friends having wee ones now.

Hope that you are well

xx


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi
Hope you don't mind me joining in it is very encouraging to read of the bfp on here and hearing of the joy some are having with their success.

I have just started my 2nd cycle on short protocol as overstimulated last time trying to be positive this time. Thanks for posting it's good to know folk as in the same boat!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi girls I was wondring I'm on protocol 7 started stimming on thu 2x daily until saturday there how do I know if I'm on the short or long treatment?


----------



## mierran

Dionne - did you get a prostap injection usully about day 21 ( 3 weeks after your AF started)? If so  it's long protocol. If you started stim drugs day 2 to 5 of your AF without any ' down-regulation' first then it is short protocol

spl - why do you have to take the pill 1st? can you not ask for a natural FET? I found my best success is with mimimum drugs ( eg I ddint take the pill to regulate my cycle and just had short protocol) I feel that no drug that makes me feel that rotton, and which isnt realy necessary, is worth taking as if i feel that rough i felt my chances of a successful pregnancy were reduced

piggy = good luck. hope it's second time lucky. what clinic are you at?

hi to everyone else

x x


----------



## Piggy 0

Thanks Mierran going to gcrm due back Friday for another scan everything ok so far but the same last time it was after ec they stopped dividing after day 3 but hoping metformin will have helped this time


----------



## Julietta

Hi Ladies,
            some advice needed pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee! I got a positive hcg test on monday with readings 430! So quite strong.....but started bleeding last night!!! Am so so worried we have lost pregnancy!! Got cramps, mild ones too. So far they have reduced and been to clinic for repeat bloods!! Praying all is well but have never had this before!!! Things been to good for us! Anyone else had moderate bleeding and cramps on day 19 and carried on?? I am aware ish as a double transfer it could be the other embie coming away? Hope you all are well, sorry for me post but advice appreciated xx

Julz x


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Juliette- Try not to worry i know its hard and you will have prob googled like mad by now! I would take comfort from the fact your Hcg was so high as you say it could be one embie coming away. Bleeding and cramps doesn't always means bad news, look at me heavy bleeding (TMI clots and running down your leg bleeding) as long with back pain and cramps, i would never believe you could bleed as much and still carry a baby, but it docent always mean the worst. It could be the same as what i had, basically a area of blood clotting cause by implantation sending you a big hug!.   

Piggy- Hi and welcome to the thread, i too have PCOS and on my last tx took metformin. I was put on it by my clinic to help with my egg quality and also to help reduce m/c, as you can see it worked very well for me. What reason did your clinic put you on it?x

Mierran- Oh how quickly the LO has grown!!! End of an Era and a new chapter in motherhood for you they will be starting school before you know it at this rate!!  

Dionne- As Mierran says it just the difference between down reg or not! I always found Down reg the worst for giving me headaches and always felt better on the stimms. 

Spl- Glad you have got your review app coming up and have a plan for the next step. Thats what i always found helped when i had a failed TX was to start thinking about what i could do for the next cycle. Everyone round me would tell me to take a while to get over it before doing it again, but its the waiting thats the killer and the hardest thing so i had to think about the next cycle to help me focus. Its always hard when people get preg, it would always make me feel hurt and gutted and for some strange reason other peoples pregnancy's were much harder to deal with than the actual baby, When i had to go and see the baby i was always ok with that. Just try and keep focused and keep your hope the next TX could be the one!!

Snzk- Hey how are you honey? still getting over the shock i imagine!!  Hope your taking it nice and easy xx

We update from me, I was 6 months yest, and still so thankful to have made it, I have had no more bleeding over the last few wks which has taken such a weight from me. I think i am now getting my head  round the fact the baby is safe now and over the last 2 wks i have started to enjoy being preg. Going to see a physio on Fri as they think i might have SPD so i hope i can get a few pointers on how to move better. 

Hi to Cars, Carrie D, Mrs R, Mrs H, Minni and anyone else i have missed ! 

Love and   to you all

MISHA X


----------



## Julietta

Thanks so much misha for the reassururing words xxx its stopped now and have taken two days off my work and hope all is well! It was just so scary! Hope you are well too x speak later, away to get my boy from nursery x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Ladies,

Julietta - Misha is right.  Bleeding in early pregnancy is normal, and I think a good number of the ladies on here who went on to have successful PGs had a bit of bleeding early on.     that all is ok for you.  If you call the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit, they will bring you in for an early scan.  You won't see a HB this early on, but you should be able to see if everything looks ok.  Just rest up and stay as sane as you can   

snzk - How are you doing?  Are you going in for an early scan?

Misha - Great to hear you are at the 6 month mark...It has gone so quickly.  Well, maybe not for you!!!

Piggy - Welcome to the thread   

SPL - Glad you have your review appointment.  Make sure you have all your questions written in advance as if you're anything like me, you'll forget half of them!

Mierran - Can't believe your little ones are a year old already.  It's nuts how much has changed on this thread in the past year.

Mrs H & Cars - How's life as a mummy treating you?  Bet you're already looking forward to Christmas.

AFM - I'm just back from Greece where I had treatment at a fantastic clinic called Serum.  I honestly cannot say enough good things about it.  For once, someone had read my medical records and was questioning why I could get pregnant but not stay pregnant.  I had surgery (hysteroscopy) on Monday and when the surgeon went to make implantation cuts (so that future embryos would be assisted in implantation) he saw that there was no blood.  In other words, I had a thick layer of dead skin in my uterus which means that any wee embies would not be able to get to a good blood supply and would either go elsewhere (ectopic) or just die (early miscarriage).  I have a DVD of the procedure and it was amazing to watch.  The surgeon cut until he hit blood and left basically a trench for future embies to implant in.  Peny (clinic director) said there was no reason why I needed IVF, that this surgery should have done the trick and that we should conceive naturally.  I guess time will tell, but I could have burst into tears at someone figuring out the reason why and giving me hope again.  For any ladies frustrated at UK clinics, I have nothing but praise for the way I was treated.  It is slightly cheaper than UK treatment, but when you factor in flights/hotels, it is probably around the same.  Tests and medication are MUCH cheaper though.  While I was there I got the Chicago tests done and it only cost me 300 euros vs. around 2K+ here.  Ok, babbling on now.  Just so happy to have a reason finally.  Also a bit sad that I've had at least 5 pregnancies that could have survived if anyone had scratched the surface - literally!

Baby dust to anyone I've missed.

Carrie D xx


----------



## Julietta

Hi Carrie, OMG thats amazing, I had no idea they could even do things like this!!!!!! So simple and makes sense. You will be so relieved you have an answer and I am certain you will be successful. I wish you the best luck ever hun xxxxx    

Thanks for the message too. Bleeding stopped now and just got bloods back and they have doubled and not concerned at all!!! Day 19 and hcg 870  Is that high?  I am still pregnant!! I hope it continues xx away to bath my munckin xx           

speak later  julz xxx


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi carrie d best of luck in the next few months now that u have had surgery it sounds a simple explanation when you describe it yet took this long for someone to think of it.

Misha I was put on metformin due to pcos and my high amh of 202 in the hope to decrease number of eggs and increase the quality this time so here's hoping


----------



## misha moo

Hey

Carrie D- So please for you honey, sounds like they know there stuff and the mystery has been solved!!  Its true what they say knowledge is POWER and now that you know, it cant be dealt with rather than stumbling into another  tx only for it to fail! I am glad you felt in good hands, if  i need tx again i am deff going back to Norway, i cant thank them enough not only for the successful tx but as you say the fact that someone finally took time to read you notes and question why its not happening. Like you i was almost in tears when my consultant explained about that i could do as many tx as i wanted but it would never work if i didn't clear the cysts and get rid of the old eggies. I have a great feeling for you Carrie!!!

Julietta- I am not a hcg expert but i would say as long as it keep rising it sounds good. Glad your feeling more calmer now! x

Piggy- Sounds like your clinic are right on top of the PCOS, i was put on metformin and the pill for my 4th cycle and it did the trick, so fingers crossed it works its magic for you too   

Just back from hospital app, everything going well! So tired today trying to resist the urge to nap as i don't want to be up all night again tonight, got my flu jag booked for this afternoon.


MISHA X


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi misha just a quick question can you remember if you stopped the metformin before egg retrieval?  Or did you continue on it thanks


----------



## Julietta

Hiya Piggy o, yep, I was on metformin too and stopped it b4 egg collection x good luck xxxxx
julz xxx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
just a quick update... not good     our BFP was short lived and ended today. Feeling worse than devastated.
had an injection this evening so hoping it won't be too long until I bleed and I can get closure. Still feeling numb !!.

take care all


----------



## mierran

snzk -  so sorry hon. take time to grieve and say goodbye. an ectopic is devestating. thinking of you both x x


----------



## misha moo

Snzk- So sorry. Such sad sad news, I was keeping everything crossed for you in the hope the outcome would have been  different, i am so sorry that you are going through this. I hope that you can grieve and find comfort and i am sure you and DH will be looking out for one another. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Julietta

Snzk, so so sorry hun, life is so cruel. I hope you and DH find strength from one another.   
Love julzx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Snzk:  I am so sorry.     Thinking about you.  Take time to heal and get plenty of cuddles.

Piggy:  I hope that your cycle is going well.  I stopped metformin just before ec.

Julietta:  Sorry that you were having a difficult time but glad to hear that your HCG is all moving in the right dircetion.  

Misha:  The wiating is just horrific.    6 months is fab and I hope that your SPD is not too bad and that the physio helps.

Carrie:  Thanks.  On the one hand, I can't wait to get to the appointment so that we can get started again.  On the other hand, I know that they aren't going to change anything and that it seems like I have wasted so much time waiting!!  Glad that you had a positive experience in Greece.  It all sounds amazing.  So, are you ttc naturally now then?  Fingers crossed for you.

Mierran:  I am on the pill as my D/R and as a tx for my endo.  The clinic siad that they used to use Zolodex but that new research shows that the pill has the same effects but not the side effects.  I don't get periods on my own at all so can't do the natural FET unfortunatley.  I am also always on the pill as a way of trying to keep my endo under control as it grows like wildfire and we are trying to stay in control of it.

xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Piggy O- I had to take my metformin right through tx and then until i was 12wks. Was told by my consultant that it helps to reduce m/c so it was prob to do with the fact i already had 2 previous m/c however according to my consultant m/c rates are higher in women with PCOS.

Snzk- Still thinking of you both honey  

Slp- The waiting is   but you sound like a lady with a plan and it wont be long before you get stated now.

Julietta- How are you? have things continued to say settled?

Carrie D- Ohh like spl i wonder if  TTC naturally is an option for you now? 

Well tell me to shut up if you want ladies but i have already started think about Christmas and what i can buy people don't want to leave it to the last minute as usual as i will have other things to do, also have a few birthdays next month so better get organised. 

MISHA x


----------



## MinneMouse

Snzk - so sorry to hear your news. Words fail me. Hope you are keeping strong and taking things a day at a time. Thinking of you both. Mxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

snk 
so sorry mrs totally gutted for you both     
take time to grieve and stick together, not surewhat else to say
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## Mrs R

Hi everyone

Trying to find time to post is soooo difficult but I do think of u all often. Life her is manic between Luke keeping me busy, working 3morns and my Granda taking quite seriously ill. Never a dull moment!!!

We'd a nice wee break down Lancashire way at end of sept, Luke luvd it!! Nice to get a break from normality. 

Not much else to report, still aware that we've got 2 frosties but def want to wait til Luke is at least 2yrs old before we give them a try, he's more than we ever hoped & dreamed of....our proper little miracle )

Snzk - sending you lots of love, I'm so so sorry ( nothing I say will help, make sure you & DH are there for each other and remember tears definitely help

Mrs Hoopy - nice to read that you're settling into a little routine. Doesn't take long for them to become boss eh! Luke had a bib that said "the world revolves around me" ....so very true!!! Hope she's being a good girl for you. Is mr h doing lots of moaning about current performance of a certain football team

Julz - wooooo hooooo delighted for you! Hope you're taking things as easy as poss. Do u have a scan booked yet? 

Sorry for no other personals as I always have pages & pages to read & Catch up on & by the time I reply I forget everything (

Luv n luck to all
Mrs R xxx


----------



## Julietta

hello ladies, hope we all are ok today? 
Mrs R, glad u had a nice holiday x Life can be so hectic at times ehh! Hope things settle down soon. Scan booked for 2nd nov 5.30pm! It can't come quick enough. Had more brown spotting! Ahh thought it all settled down but worried sick!! I know some people do get it in early pregnancy though! Just want to get to scan day and make sure all is well !

Hope you all have a good day and hi to all x 

julz x


----------



## misha moo

Hi
Julietta- Really feel for you honey, its so scary to bleed during preg but it sounds like old blood. I spent hours googling and everything i read about brown bleeding was more positive than it was for my red bleeding, just try to remember it could be implantation bleeding. I understand your fear i have spent my full pregnancy living from scan to scan, sitting there each week expecting the worst news, so i just want to send you a hug.   Can you not push for an earlier appointment? I would if i were you, its not far to wait but it IS A  LONG TIME when you are so worried. Tell them how upset you are and they will likely get you booked into EPAS sooner. When i went with my first bleed the doc got me into EPAS that day, i would give it a try. 

Mrs R sounds like you and the wee one had a ball! Sorry about  Granda taking ill x

Oh i am still off work and don't think i will be going back now before mat leave begins, too uncomfortable with my SPD and i am walking with a limp at times. My back and hips keep making big clicking noises especially when i try to turn in bed so not sleeping to well, i will live though main thing is LO is doing well. Started my Christmas shopping the other day, oh check me being soo organised!!   
Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Julietta

Hi Misha, thanks for that hun x things seemed to have settled :0 , just so different this time. Started feeling sick today so thats good! Booked in at gps too so anymore will call. Just being patient till next week! Or trying to be!!! Anymore I will def call x Sorry u are in pain!!! U need to look after urself too chick! Have u tried memory matress, acupuncture Hope it eases a bit xx Started xmas shopping too as last year got snowed in!! Innes quiet for a mo so away to chill x hope u all are well x

julz x


----------



## misha moo

Julietta, glad to hear the sickness is kicking it  It can only be a good sign!! Hope your wait goes in quickly and i am sure all will be well  I am making myself as comfortable as possible, physio said at this point only a support belt would help but i cant get it because i have been bleeding and i also have inflammation in the area, so not a lot can be done. I also have a rotation in my pelvis but it cant be treated now till after the baby arrives. She said SPD can be a common thing in  pregnancy but as i have been experiencing it from so early on it more that likely related to the IVF, because it fluctuates hormone levels it causes extra softening on bones and joints in preg. Its not just my pelvis every part of me is clicking from my neck to my arms, my knees are crunching when i am walking up stairs, i am like an old woman! Not too bothered though i am sure i will live  
Went to the dentice yesterday convinced i needed 2 fillings on the same side as i have pain anytime anything touches it and was told my gums had softened and receded so the exposed area is causing the pain. Dentice said its due to pregnancy so it looks like i will just be a big soft squishy marshmallow by the time this wee one gets here  

MISHA X


----------



## Julietta

Hi Misha, poor u hun, pants when nought can be done. Jes surprissed to hear that IVF could result in SPD. I run the Biomechanics Podiatry dept in Fife and have alot of gait/walking, sports injury patients so just wondered what you had been offered. Thats a pity u couldn't wear the belt x rest, rest, rest and baby fine so amazing. You have had such a journey! Just wait till you hold ur wee babe  Totally amazing!! 

Yes I have offical morning sickness  Feeling may be a pink one in there? God even felt sick at nite!!?? Good signs so no moaning here. Away to see if acupressure bands help! Still not told a sole at work, think they are suspecting?? I told them all it failed as got an early neg!! Can't wait to surprise them next week, all being well! 

Big hi to all girlies, better do some work!!

xxx julz x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Misha:  Thanks.  I really do hope so.  Roll on 31st!!  You are very orgabised with all Christmas bits.  My friend also has SPD.  Hope that you are resting up as much as possible and that you don't turn too marshmallowy!!  

Mrs R:  Glad to hear that you had a good break.  You sound very busy indeed.

Julietta:  Not long now until 2nd Nov and all good signs indeed.  

Afm, I was off work last wek and so went on holiday.  Was great to get away and be in my own wee world but struggling a bit on my return.  Let's hope that things get moving again soon.

xx


----------



## wishing...

Hi Girls,

Sorry for being AWOL recently, I feel that I just need to stay away sometimes for my own sanity!

Having had a terrible few months we embarked on a natural FET at the GCRM in October and had the good news confirmed yesterday that I'm pregnant!    Over the moon and dh and I are feeling like the luckiest people in the world. Feeling strong but I know that I might waver so am going to stay off FF for the next few months until I can really believe it's happening! Will be back on to say hi in the new year...

Had a quick read through all the posts (quite quiet on here compared to a few years ago!) and want to say a big congratulations to those of you with good news! Carrie, I'm especially glad to hear that someone has finally been able to offer you some answers (and solutions) to all your heartache. I will be watching this space for your own good news...

To those of you about to start tx, in the middle of it or getting over it, I send you all a big blast of PMA     

and some fairydust  keep wishing and your dreams will come true...

Before we started our successful 2008 natural FET (which gave us Ethan), I bought a card for my dh that I planned to give him when we got our bfp (that's positive thinking for you). It said on it "If you want to enjoy the rainbow, sometimes you gotta put up with the rain". Apparently Dolly Parton said it, which for me takes the beauty out of it a little, but I still think it's the perfect sentiment to accompany us girls on our journeys to parenthood.

Sorry if I'm getting soppy, I'm just feeling incredibly grateful right now.

Will be thinking of you all, even when I'm AWOL, I would never have survived the last 6 years without your support.

Wishing xx


----------



## georgia2

Wishing- saw your post and wanted to pass on my congratulations
Mrs Hoopy- I remember you from my time lurking on the site on our first round of treatment- so glad to see things how worked out eventually
Hi to everyone else
I've started monitoring for our final cycle at GCRM


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Wishing:  Many congratulations.  

Georgia2:  Hoping that all goes well for you.  

Afm, I am hoping to start my next FET at GCRM next week, as long as I bleed this weekend.  Fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## bubblicous

congrats wishing on your bfp


----------



## Julietta

Hiya all, just a wee message to say we came back from GCRM and are 7 weeks 3 days preggers. Two sacs, but one healthy baby on board!!! The bleeding was one twin coming away we think. We are over the moon and pray the rest of our journey goes well xxx Good luck to all once again xx

Julzx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
not caught up properly yet but thought I'd say hi..

Julietta  - that is fab news, so pleased for you.   

SPL - good luck with your FET,hope AF arrives on time for you.   

Wishing - Congratulations.. so happy for you   

Mrs H - how are you? how is baby Eloise settling? 

Mrs R - how are you? hope Luke is doing well and still keeping you on your toes. How's your dad doing, and your grandad?

Mierran - hope you have all recovered from the cold   

Misha - how are you?   

CarrieD - How are you?   

Thanks for all your messages and Pm's giving your support over the last few weeks. It is much appreciated. We have turned a corner which is good as in the earlier days it was very difficult to communicate about what was happening. In a better place and hoping to go for FET and praying we bring home a snow baby !!

take care all and catch up soon.xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Julietta:  Congratulations.  That is great news.  Obviously sad about the twin but great that the other is doing well.    HOpe that you have a smooth and easy pregnancy.  Did you see a heartbeat today?

Snzk:  Lovely to hear from you.  I have been thinking about you.    Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better and contemplating the future and a FET.

xx


----------



## wishing...

Hi Girls,


Sorry but it's bad news.  After being over the moon with our bfp last weekend, I had a miscarriage yesterday at 5 weeks.  We've decided that we're done with tx now, we don't have it in us to start on another full ICSI cycle and the FETs that it could lead to.  While I wished so much that Ethan would have a sibling it doesn't seem fair to put his childhood on hold while trying to achieve that when we should just make the most of the perfect little family that we already have.  I feel like I've been living in a bubble during the last year of ttc so it's time to get back to being me now.


Wishing you all the very best of luck, I will be thinking of you...


 


Wishing xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Wishing

I am so sorry to hear that.    

I am sure that the decision which you have made is the right one for you and your family.

Take care and enjoy getting your life back again.  

xx


----------



## weenster

Hi Girls,

I hope you don't mind me joining you here, I'm in need of a bit of local knowledge and was wondering if any of you could help me ......  We're considering going for IVF at the beginning of next year.  I have a DS who will be 3 soon, conceived after IVF at the nuffield. I was all set to start round 2 at the nuffield in March this year when I discovered that I'd fell pregnant naturally, however this ended in miscarriage.  I've been having a look at the **** stats on the internet though, and it seems that the nuffield now has a lot lower success rate than GCRM (they were just opened when I had my last round, so there was no choice then!) Now I'm not sure what to do.  DO I stick with the Nuffield who know my history, or move to GCRM?  Do any of you girls have experience with either of the clinics?  

Sorry to gatecrash, especially after the sad post from wishing   

Weenster x


----------



## snzk

wishing - so sorry to read your news, sending you hugs.   I am sure you have both made the right decision and can move on and enjoy your family life. 

spl- how are you?

weenster  - I have a feeling our paths have crossed on FF somewhere before... I went to GCRM 3 times and where the 1st and 2nd time I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them even though I had bfn's, I had an awful experience the 3rd time and personally would not go back there even for a blood test. But, as you will see by reading back the thread, there have been lots of success stories from there. My only experience of Nuffield was getting hcg bloods done so I couldn't compare. I hope some of the other ladies can advise you better. 

hi everyone else, hope all is good.. xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Weenster:  I attend the GCRM and have been impressed so far.  My fresh cycle was cancelled after ec due to fluid in my womb.  I had my first transfer through FET and got a BFP but then miscarried.  On my second FET at the moment.  Have a wee look at the GCRM and Nuffield threads for some more info.

Snzk:  I am ok thanks.  Having another FET so everything crossed.  How are you?  

xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sorry been a real rubbish f/f but just not enough ime in the day anymore   

snk  how are you mrs    

wishing  so sorry to read your news   

spl good luck mrs sending you lots of        this is your time   

misha hope your relaxing  and enjoying the latter part of your pregnacy when is your due date

juiletta congratulations you must be over the moon was it you who was in the paper a while ago

mrs r hope grandad is ok and luke still keeping you busy

afm settling into a routine now basically eloise shouts and i come running     she is now smiling and laughing which melts my heart everytime still cant believe our miracle is here   we have her christening this sunday which i am sure will be anothe teary moment for me
anyway hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Mrs Hoopy

Great to hear that all is well.  Hope that you have a fantastic christening this weekend.

xx


----------



## Julietta

Hi there lovely ladies,
Mrs Hoopy, Eloise is smiling already..amazing xxx she is a true wee miracle x we feel the same still and always will about our wee miracle boy too x Just a fantastic time  Yep it was us in the daily record 'Man with zero sperm... we were asked to do some pr work due to our story etc... and was good fun doing it. We may be in it again to do a follow up if all is well x I just feel so so many people out there are unable to have kids and its so unfair. We should not be embarressed, and I feel the more we can openly talk the easier it may be and more help may be out there. I have helped and advised so many ladies already just by talking about my experience, and will continue to do so forever. 
Wishing, I am so so sorry huny, I hope u have the strength in time to continue xxxx  

Misha, how are u?? hope not too sore? xxx

sugar, wishing you all the best for ur fet xxx keep going and u will get ur dream   
Well I am 9 weeks preggers today!!! still can't believe it and pray we make scan at 12 weeks in three weeks!!!! Feeling sicky most am and hungry!!!!! I am going to be hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  If all goes well due date 16 june 2012!!!
Must go as starving AGAIN!  nitey nite xxx

Julz x


----------



## Guest

Hi julietta, I am curious what happened or what was ur story pm me or let me know x


----------



## Julietta

Hi , thanks so much for your lovely comments

Dionne, here is the link to our story x http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/real-life/2011/09/17/man-with-zero-sperm-count-becomes-a-dad-thanks-to-miracle-treatment-86908-23426757/

ayrshire, oh hun, you will be successful x if it worked for us it will for you!! we had nothing too x Never give up hope x please contact me at anytime for advise or just a blether x and wishing you all the very best x ps I cant recommend the GCRM enough. If it wasn't for them we would be childless x our embryologist spent ages looking for viable sperm and it worked x good luck

julzx

/links


----------



## snzk

mrs h - hope you are well and great to hear Eloise is coming on great.   

spl - how's the FET coming along?   

Julietta - hope you are keeping well.

Hi to everyone else, at work so just on for a quick catchup. I am doing okay, taking it day by day and just looking forward to christmas and the snow !!!.   

xxxx


----------



## Julietta

Hi ayrshire,
no probs hun x my hubbie was very similar; one undescended testes, never corrected and he had a double hernia op when 4 years old, which I think was the problem!!! We took day by day too. We just lived for the next appointment to come..well I did   We told ourselves it will never work so when it did it was amazing, just wanted to be realistic. When hubbie came round after the ssr, the embryologist and surgeon were so surprised that they found a few healthy normal sperm in the tubes, but he had no function in the testes!!! A miracle. Keep me posted on your journey x where and when are you getting treatment?? We were told on the 2nd aug 2007 that we would never have kids and need to adopt, we were seen, two days later at gcrm as i was on a mission, then sperm reteval was in oct, ivf-icsi november and gave birth to our son on the 2nd aug 2008!!! I will pray for you and have everything crossed!!!                   
Hi snk, the best was is being busy x hope ur coping ok x I am fine thanks, sicky and tired and off certain foods. Very different from Innes, who I had no symtoms at all x We keep having pink dreams...maybe a wee girlie Just have everything crossed x Take care x  
Julz x


----------



## Julietta

Hiya ayrshire, Mr Underwood was ours too, he is fantastatic! Not too long to wait x  
j x


----------



## misha moo

Hi 
Just though i would quickly pop on and see how everyone is doing.

Snzk- Glad you see you taking one day at a time and looking forward to the snow! It never feels like Christmas without it does it? 

Hi Ayrshire78  Glad you have decided to join in. As well as my PCOS we had MF infertility, my hubby also had undescended testicles and had an op at around age 8. We did have sperm although it fluctuated alot from sample to sample, wishing you lots of luck for your future tx

Julietta not long till your scan!!

Hi to Dionne, how are you getting on?

Mrs H- Aww sounds like you are right into the swing of mummy hood!! Hope you had a lovely christening day x

Mrs R- How are you?

Wishing-  So sorry things didn't work out for you, what can i say? Its never easy but it sounds like you and DH have both decided on what path suits you best and i know you will just enjoy every second with your LO x

SPL- When are you doing FET honey?x

Well i am getting big now ( ) I have a growth scan on Thur to see how Lo is measuring up as they wanted to check the hematoma hasn't effected LO growing space. I have had a few days of feeling anxious about LO, just stupid thoughts really   and a few really bad nightmares about bleeding again,  woke up so upset. Anyway i know its just stupid, things have started to go more smooth and i just need to relax, i think i still cant take it in,  even though its getting closer to LO arriving i am still in shock that LO is going to be ok. 

Hope all the other GG's are doing well Cars, Mierran and Carrie D


----------



## Guest

Misha - yeah getting there about going to do tx again after january


----------



## lynn1303

Hi two lines. I'm still at monklands at the min. I trying to get referral for gri at the min. Good luck. Xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Julietta:  Thanks and many congratulations.  Fantastic news.    Hope that all is well at your upcoming scan.  The article was fab.  

Ayrshire and twolinesprettyplease:  Welcome to the board.  

Snzk:  Glad to hear that you are looking forward to Christmas and the snow.    day by day is the best way.  I am struggling a bit to be honest.  In a lot of pain.  

Misha:  I am doing FET at the moment.  On the estrogen tablets and scan later this week.  Fingers crossed.  It is a lot harder this time around.  Glad to hear that you are getting nice and big and hope that all goes well at your scan on Thurs.  Sorry to hear about the nightmares that you are having.  It must be so difficult but keep thinking positively and that bubba is growing well in there.

Afm, I am really struggling at the moment.  The pain is really quite bad and am having to take regular painkillers.    I think that it is my endo, triggered by the estrogen tablets.  It must be.  No-one else seems toget pain like this.  It is def worse than the last time.  Hoping that all goes well at the scan this week and that I can then start the bullets!  I am a bit worried that the pain is not going to stop after the treatment has.

xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

spl - sorry you're so sore. fingers xd for you. you having another eset? oh, and glad the pill works for you. it doesnt help my endo at all   

minnie - how're your boys getting on?

misha - on the home straight. hope all goes well over the rest of your pregnancy, and your little one has a safe arrival into the world

snzk -fingers xd.    thinking of you

lynne - hope your referral comes through soon

tlpp - hope it's not too long till your 1st appt

Mrs h - glad to hear you're doing so well.hope the christening was fun, and eloise loved being the star of the show.  i hope you have a brilliant 1st xmas as a family at last

julietta - hope all continues to go well for you. i remember the mis-named morning sickness well

ayrshire - hope they manage to find some swimmers. good luck

dionne - hope you're doing ok.   

wishing - so sorry hon. 

afm we're doing ok. my wee girl is running around the place, while my wee boy is climbing everything tho still not walking unaided( his favourite assist being the wash bin    ). they're great fun, but hard work at the moment. wouldnt change it for the world, but we're at the stage of mobility but no common sense, which can be hard on your own with the two. also double teething    

hope everyone else is doing well - carrie, cars, mrs r , feebee

x x


----------



## misha moo

Hi Ladies

Mierran! Hey great to here from you, the twins sound like a right handfull. I was totally   at what you said, it certainly is the age of mobility and no common sense!!

Spl- Wishing you lots of luck with your FET! keep us posted on how your getting on x

Hi twolines! Welcome to the thread, glad you have decided to join in, its a great place to share information and get support from others. As you can see from my signature we had pretty much the same problem as you, PCOS and MF low sperm, we were referred to GRI and told ICSI was our only hope and that we weren't even suitable for IVF. At the time it made me feel a little scared as ICSI is the most advanced technique available and it made me feel like we were right in at the deep end with no other route to go down, but then i realised we could have wasted time going through other types of tx with no hope of it working and ending up wasting time. If you want to ask anything or i can help in anyway just let me know   

Dionne- January will be here before you know it, so just enjoy Christmas, have a few Sherry's and let your hair down!

Went for my scan in Thur and Lo is growing well, i  mention that i had (TMI WARRING) wet underware for 2 days in a row! I know it was stupid  and i should have phone the hospital but i felt that i couldn't take anymore drama with this pregnancy plus i had a family funeral to go too, so i told myself that if it continued i would phone however it stopped. Anyway when i mentioned it the MW gave me a bit of a telling off for not letting them know sooner. I had just left the appointment and went to the loo and it was there again!! So had to go back to the MW, the Doc did a speculum exam and said while my waters have "not broken" a small tear in the bag could be a possibility, they took some swabs to check for infection. I have a bit more but not a major amount so i have just to keep and eye on it over the next few days until my results come back. As i was only scanned on Thur we know the fluid around baby at the moment is fine unless i have a big gush, so just have to wait and see.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all getting organised for chrimbo!!


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,

mierran - sounds like that lady of yours is having a great time giving everyone the runaround, her brother will be following suit shortly !!  

spl - how's things going with your FET?  

misha - omg, what a time you are having. Hope you are resting up and your results come back okay. Glad to hear bubba is doing fine despite all the scares you've had.   

mrs h - how are you? hope the christening went well and Eloise is keeping you busy. Bet you can't wait for your first 'family' xmas..   

hi to everyone I've missed  - hope you are all well.


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Thanks Misha Moo - when you went for your first appointment after the SA, what did they 'DO' with/to you   We have already been told by Monklands that IVF is our only option and that ICSI isnt an option - MUCHOS CONFUSION!  x


----------



## misha moo

Hey 
I am back again!!  

Twolines- Iam confused too now!  We had a few SA  and then were referred onto GRI where they did another SA with DH and ran some tests with me, depending on other factors relevent to you they will do some other tests, most information they will get from your bloods. If i remember correctly you might be scanned (internally) ? If not on your first appointment you certainly will be at one of the appointments leading up to TX. GRI will ultimately decide what TX option is best for you but did monklands say why ICSI why not an option? I am also a little confused by this! Every couple is different, possibly there is something relevent to you both that has lead them to say that but if you have low sperm or low mobility then ICSI is the best and most advanced TX ( a few different consultants have told me this)  because a single sperm is being directly injected, so you don't need a lot of the little things  and they don't all have to be little movers either, they only need one good sperm for each egg. I would ask them why only IVF is an option as its a matter of putting the little guys in the dish and   a strong one gets through at least ICSI removes that part. When are you due to go to GRI? x 

Snks- I am OK thanks i did have a chuckle to myself the other day when i was out shopping and seen one of those fancy pregnancy journals, it had lots of sections to fill in about how you felt during your pregnancy so you can whistfully look back at it, i just laughed, i would have to fill it in to say " feel like i am a nervous wreck and about to loose my mind" and "Spent a lots of money on petrol making emergancy dashes to the hospital!!! LOL hope your well honey x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies !


Sorry I've been AWOL. I do check in on you all regularly but never seem to get around to posting these days. I tend to have 4 / 6 sets of hands on the laptop which makes things tricky !!  


Snzk - how are things with you ? I hope you are beginning to feel stronger and looking for a plan for the future. Do you have a review appt ?


Misha - not long now eh ? I bet you can't wait to have LO in your arms. I know what you mean about the pregnancy journal. I was terrified throughout mine and only had one photo taken (the day I was in labour!!) as I didn't feel I was able to stop worrying. Of course I now wish I had taken heaps!! Are you getting quite a bump now ? When do you finish up work ?


Julietta - Congratulations on your BFP ! You must be so happy. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.


TLPP - Hello ! And welcome to the thread. As you can see there are lots of us ladies at various stages on the journey so lots of help here if you need it and also somewhere to have a right good moan too !!


Mierran - hello ! How is life with you ? Boys are good and seem to have got over the initial bugs from starting nursery. I have no 'walkers' yet but one of my crawlers is like grease lightning! It is amazing how they change week by week. To me it seems like yesterday since we both got our BFPs and it is going on for 2 years !


SPL - Sorry to hear about the pain. That is terrible. Hopefully you'll get started again soon.


Mrs H - hope you and little Eloise are doing well. How time flies eh ?


Mrs R - how are you ?


Hi to all the other ladies out there going through treatment. 2 years ago just now I had had a failed treatment in Oct and had just about given up. We decided to have another go and I remember having to buy an extra fridge for the garage for my drugs as we had folks for Xmas and I didn't want them seeing my meds etc. I can't believe that in such a short time I now have two little boys looking forward to toys and santa ! I know this time of year is difficult for folks going trough treatment but things can and do change so try not to be too hard on yourself and enjoy as best you can.....


Anyway, best get on.


Take care.


M
xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone

2lines i wasalso under the cae of monlands mamy amy mons ago    and had loads of problems with them as well wrong test results wrong treatment offered etc it was only after going private that we were tld icsi was our only option after they did more tests on dh i would wait to you see the gri they know there stuff and will put your mind at rest  

snk your right i think me and mr h are fighting to see who is the most excited cant believe that after all these years and treatments that we will have our very own family christmas  the christening was a great day and we know have more cliths and toys to fit into our shrinking house   and eloise has a healthier bank account than ours

misha what atime your having off it  we wait so long to become pregnant then spend the whole time worrying that we cant realy enjoy it then baby arrives and its a whole new set of worries   

anyway better  get going someone needs a feed
hope everyone is well and sorry for the people ive missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Mierran:  Yes, I am having eset tomorrow.  I am a million times better now that I am on the progesterone pessaries!  Thank goodness.  Sounds like you are indeed busy.  I can only imagine.  You must be kept on your toes.  Yes, the pill helps a good bit.  Still got the breakthrough pain and spikes though.

Misha:  Thanks.  Hope that you are keeping well?  How is the fluid now?  I am glad that they are keeping a good eye on youa nd great to hear that the baby is growing well.

Snzk:  Hiya.  How are you?

Minnie:  Nice to hear from you and that you are well.  Thanks for your encouraging words.

Twolines:  Not long until your appt now.

Mrs Hoopy:  Glad to see that you are being kept busy!!

Afm, well I had a second scan today for my FET and my lining is 8mm.  They seem happy with this.  The fluis also seems to have gone, although I am still convinced that I am passing it and that the fact that it was there may be a problem for implantation.  Anyway, I need to go with the experts so I have et tom!  Praying that my emby survives and that they don't need to thaw more than one!

xx


----------



## Carrie D

Just a quickie to wish SPL all the luck in the world for your transfer today      


Love to everyone else xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Carrie

Thanks.  Hope that you are well?  Emby survived the thaw so having transfer soon.  Hope that the quality is ok.  Will find out more when I get there.

xx


----------



## snzk

good luck spl - thinking about you . xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Just a,wee update. Transfer itself was very easy again yesterday. 8 mins in and out. Although we had a top grade blast frozen,it was still collapsed when transferred. Really gutted and disappointed. No real hope so just going thro the motions at the min. Last time,blast had re expanded to original quality. 

Hope that you are all well. 

Xx


----------



## Julietta

Hey spl, dont give up hope girl! Miracles can happen xxxx try be positive xxxx keep busy busy busy and sending u lots of luck xxxx

julz x


----------



## Guest

Spl - u should know that miracles can happen look at me  x


----------



## Julietta

Oh no ayrshire, bloody pants!!!!!! I really feel for u as I just lived for our next appt/hospital date!!! Have a glass of vino and I am sure ur new date wont be too long xxxxx    
julz x


----------



## misha moo

Hey 

Twolines- Not long now for your appointment! No wonder your fed up with monklands, sounds like they have made a right pigs ear of  things and sending your results to the wrong address!!  ICSI is more expensive, i wouldn't like to think that they have recommended IVF just to save a bit of money, i hope its just another case of them making a slip up and hopefully GRI will not agree with what they have recommended and go for the ICSI. One thing i have learned throughout this is to do your homework, ask lots of questions and don't be scared to question things, if i wouldn't have questions things with GRI we would have lost one of our cycles because of a slip up they made with my meds. 

SPL- Just wanted to send you some   honey, sorry your feeling its been a set back already but don't give up hope just yet! Hope your feeling a bit more positive today, i know its really hard and difficult to stay in a good frame of mind, Tx is such a rollercoster of emotions. Just take it day at a time and keep the   going!! 

Ayrshire- Thats rubbish!!!  I feel your frustration and as Julietta says its such a disappointment as you live appointment to appointment. Hope you get some answers on Monday about how long it will delay things for.  

Whoo i cant believe this weather its sounds wild outside, in bed just now all cosy on the laptop looking forward to a long lie tomorrow after a busy few days. Hi to everyone else Julietta, Mrs R, Cars, Mrs H, Snzk, Carrie D, Dionne, Minni and Merrian i hope your are all well and keeping out of mischief!  baby dust n hugs!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Julietta and Dionne:  Thanks.    I hop ethat you are well?

Ayrshire:  Oh no!!    Hope that you manage to get a date re-organised tomorrow morning.

Misha:  Thanks.  Much appreciated.  I just feel that I am wasting 2weeks taking drugs and not having wine (3 Xmas nights out) for something that has absolutely no hope at all.  I have none of the same symptom,s as the last time with my BFP.  Ah well...  How are you keeping?

xx


----------



## Tigger79

Hi all, new to the site but wanted to wish everyone best of luck in there treatment.  I have my first appointment in January after 2 years on the waiting list.  We will be doing ICSI and the nerves are kicking in.


----------



## Tigger79

Hi twolineprettyplease, it's my first treatment appointment, we had our first one 2 years ago when we went on the waiting list then my husband had to go a few times and give swimmers for freezing.  Seems like a lifetime ago! How are things with u?


----------



## Tigger79

I'm Ayrshire, I think I've been lucky from reading other posts.  My Husband and I both went to the docs when we were trying as both had problems when younger in the areas required.  I was told they would test me for ovulation if I wanted for piece of mind and my Husband could have his swimmers tested.  There was a problem with him and we were told by the consultant it would be unlikely for him to be able to be able to naturally conceive a child.  We were then given the chance to go to Glasgow but warned they may not be able to help.  We went for our first app early 2010 where we got bloods taken and had to sign paperwork.  My husband had then to go a few times after to give for freezing as they were afraid there would be nothing to work with when the time came round.  I was told they would not do any other tests on me as if I was ovulating and regular then any other problems would be bypassed through treatment. The appointment in Jan is to get blood taken for routine tests the back 2 weeks after for results and to plan our treatment.  We were told at our first appointment the waiting list was 18 months but it was 2 years.  Sorry if I've given you to much info but that has basically been our journey so far. I hope you get treament soon x


----------



## misha moo

Hi 

Just though i would pop on and see how everyone was doing, its gone very quite on here  

Hi Tigger and welcome! Wishing you lots of luck with your tx and hope it comes round quick for you

Twolines glad your at the stage where you start to learn about how things work and what to expect from the hospitals, my own experience was very much "flung in at the deep end" so its good when you get that little light bulb moment and you understand how things operate. 

SPL- How are things?

Hi to everyone else

I must be mental  especially after last year but i am excited about the possibility of snow tomorrow  last year i broke down on the infamous "carmagedion day" my poor DH had to  walk to his dads to get FIL car as his own was snowed in, drive part of the way for me and walk for a few miles to reach me. The AA couldn't get to my car for 4 days i was surprised it still had all its tyre's and wasn't smashed up as it was a really dodgy bit of the city i broke down in. So heavens know why i am excited about the snow but i am!!

I have another new problem to add to my list  some tests came back saying i was anemic so i have been put on extra iron and folic acid, guess that explains the dizzy turns and exhaustion. Also have to go back to physio for my SPD as my back is clicking now when i move its been really painful but i don't want to ever moan about any of it  as i never though i would get this chance and then when i did, to be told baby might not make it was the worst time in my life. I keep all your wonderful ladies in my  that you keep strong and moving on your journey!!  
SPECIAL BABY DUST TO YOU ALL

Misha xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Tigger:  ALl the best for Jan.  Can I ask, after you had your first appointment, did you hear anything?  I saw them in Feb and haven't heard anything at all.  Is this normal?

Twolinesprettyplease:  Hope that you are feeling better?

Misha:  I hope that the extra iron and folic acid are helping your anemia.  When are you due now?

Afm, sorry that I have been AWOL a bit but had a really rough week.    Started spotting with severe cramps on Thursday and so tested - BFN.  Have tested Friday, Saturday and Sunday and all BFN.  Fair to say that it is all over for us this cycle.    Gutted.  Totally devastated.  It was such a painful cycle for me as my endo pain was horrific on the estrogen tablets.  I couldn't empty my bladder really at all, pelvis was on fire and struggled to walk for three days.    I haven't started bleeding yet as think that the drugs are keeping it at bay.  It's really hard to continue taking all the meds when I know that it hasn't worked!  At least I get to stop them tomorrow.  To add to this, I have had real issues with my tail end, passing allsorts at the back and then coming through my fistula at the front, so this has made everything 10 times worse.  Feeling a bit better today but it is just all so raw.  Have to say that I am just not sure where to go from here.  Sorry for the down post.

xx


----------



## Carrie D

spl    take care x


----------



## Carrie D

Totally unrelated (to anything) rant....but does anyone else tear up at the Pampers "Happy birthday to you" ad with the newborn?  It gets me every time


----------



## misha moo

Spl- Oh sweetie, don't you ever apologise for having a down post  a BFN at the best of times is a heart wrenching, heart braking kick in the teeth but it sounds like you have had such a awful time in the run up to it. There is not much anyone can say or do that will make you feel better, its just going to take time and sometimes you feel like you don't know what to do next, you get a bit burned out with tx. So just take time to be good to your self and try to give your self some room from tx. We are always here to listen to your posts up and down xx


----------



## misha moo

Carrie D- i know what you mean, but for me at the moment its the John Lewis christmas ad, i cry everytime!!


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Hi girls!  Feeling much better now - it was just AF meking me feel like death was immenent again, currently snowed in coz I cant dig out the car on my own lol!    

SPL -you are in my thoughts chick. please dont apologise for feeling down - we are all here for you and you can come to us anytime and have a right good chat.

 Getting nervous now - got our appointment on Wed (if I can get the car out lol).  Does anyone have any suggested questions we could ask them at the GRI? Did anyone take a notepad?  I dont wanna go and look like a pure dafty!!!


----------



## snzk

2lines - here's some questions we asked (you can also find these and others if you search in FF)

1. Why have we been recommended for ICSI?

2.i. What drugs will I be on?
        a) for down regulation (is that an injection? How often will I do it?)
        b) for ovarian stimulation (N.B. this is nearly always an injection!)
        c) to trigger the release of eggs
2.ii At what times of day will I have to take these drugs?
2.iii Why have you chosen these drugs for me?
2.iv What happens if I don’t respond to the drugs/over respond?
  (N.B. You may want to ask more about the injections at this point e.g. Can you show me how to do it? Can I have a practice? etc.)

3. What happens and when: 
a) When do I start my down regulation drugs? (How long will I be on these for?)
b) How long (on average) will I have to wait for my period to start?
c) When will I have a baseline scan/assessment?
d) When will I start stimulating my ovaries?
e) How long after starting stimulation will egg collection be?

4. About the monitoring during stimulation phase of treatment:
a) What monitoring normally takes place during the stimulation phase of the treatment (e.g. blood tests for oestrogen, for progesterone and scans)?
b) How often will I have to come in for monitoring?
c) What will you be looking for (in the monitoring) to decide when egg collection will be?
d) How many eggs will you be expecting at egg collection.

5. About the egg collection: 
a) Where do you carry out egg collection?
b) Will I have a general anesthetic or sedation during the procedure?
c) Will my husband be able to come in with me?
d) What pain relief will I need/get after egg collection?
e) How long will I need to be off work following egg collection?

6. About the sperm collection:
a) When will this need to be done?
b) Where do I have to do this?
c) Are there any aids/literature (or should I bring my own?)
d) When should I have my last ejaculation before ‘storing it up’ for the procedure?

7. Is there anything we can do to improve the quality of the eggs or the sperm? (e.g. lifestyle factors or supplements)

8. About the embryo transfer:
a) how many days after egg collection will this be (on average)?
b) How many cells would you expect them to be by then?
c) i) what are your opinions on single embryo transfer (particularly in relation to our case)?
    ii) what would be the risks of a multiple pregnancy (in our particular case)?
    iii) How many embryos do you suggest we transfer? 
d) How do you grade the embryos?
e) Under what conditions would you freeze any ‘spare’ embryos?

9. Will I be receiving (or do you recommend) any additional treatment during this cycle of IVF/ICSI (e.g. low dose aspirin, IVIG, heparin etc.) 

10. How do you rate our chances of success? (You may wish to be more specific for example asking about egg to embryo ratios) 

11. What are the risks (including side-effects) that we need to be aware of?

12. If this treatment doesn’t go to plan:
a) When and for what reasons might you abandon the cycle?
b) When would we be able to try again?
c) What support can we expect/access?

13. What do you estimate the costs as being?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

spl - so sorry to read your news. what a time you have had. take care      we are all here to support regardless so don't be apologising.   

misha - how are you ?   

carrie D - how are you? long time no speak   

hi to everyone else, hope all is good. xxxxxx


----------



## snzk

morning ladies,

I am staying away for a bit and wanted to wish you all the very best for the new year.. 
I had FET a few weeks ago but unfortunately it wasn't to be. No plan to pursue any further tx's now, going to be happy with what I have and not sad for what I don't . Huge decision but only so much heartache I can put myself through.

take care and all and thanks for your support over the months.

xxxx


----------



## misha moo

Snzk!   So sorry that it didn't work out, i wish no one had to go through all this, you are sounding very strong though especially considering all you have been through. I think your plan to "not have a plan" at the moment is a good one, just take care of each other, have a good Christmas and try to enjoy yourself. Sending you massive hugs xx

Hope everyone else is doing OK xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi snk
so sorry to hear your fet never worked. it sounds like you have a real plan and sometimes doing nothing is the best course of action
i really hope and pray that one day your dream comes true as you oth truly deserve it   
hope 2012 brings you luck and hope xxx

misha hope your keeping well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi just wanted to pop on to say how sorry I am again, Snzk.


I think MrsH is right, sometimes doing nothing is the right thing. Hard though that may seem. You are made of strong stuff and I'm sure your strory will have a happy ending.


M
x


PS Sending my thoughts to all you other girls, special mention to Misha....how is that bump doing ? Can't be long now !


----------



## misha moo

Thanks for asking how bump is ladies!

Growing at a rapid size, baby doing well but being a bit naughty as  he/she  breech at the moment. Was at a scan yest and its still lying in the same position it was 4 wks ago so i think i must be comfy. Took my mum n sis with me yest and had a really awful MW who was soo rude and frosty!! She  only let me see the screen for a split second and only because i asked if  i could see the baby, she never gave us a pic either. She also wouldn't let my sis in, even though i have been for my own appointments before and seen more that one person being allowed in. The thing that bothered me most though was her rudeness.  Anyway last minute decision but we are going to try and book a 4d scan even though i didn't want one, just so we can let our family share the experience its not fair they haven't had a chance to see LO, after all they all supported us through the ups and downs.
How is everyone getting on with Christmas?? i have no decorations up, no cards written out and only half the pressies in!! cant believe its only just over a wk away!!!  

 baby dust  and HOPE to all!!


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

snzk - so sorry hon.    thinking of you

spl - sorry it wasnt to be this time. You still going for eset, or will they/you risk putting 2 back next time? You got a date?

misha - glad your bump is growing well, tho v naughtily being breech. Hope you get a 4d scan organised ok so everyone can join in your joy. shame it was such a grumpy ultrasonographer

mrs h - how're you and eloise getting on? you got a routine ?( I still havent at 14 months, so dont stress!!!) 

Minnie - how're your boys getting on? causing havok? they walking yet? My little miss is running around while my wee boy still needs the confidence aid of his laundry bin to push around   

carrie - how're you getting on

good luck to everyone starting out on the tx journey. it can be a long hard road, but i hope you all get your happy endings

merry xmas to all

x x


----------



## misha moo

Just thinking of you Ladies and though i would pop on and see how you are all doing.


Cant believe its almost Santa time, are u all organised??


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just a quick post to wish everyone a very merry christmas and hope 2012 brings everyone there dream            

the hoopiesxxx


----------



## misha moo

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!!!

Its been a full on chocolate fest in the Moo household this year! Yum!

Twolines- Aww honey just seen your post and had to post back  I think we have all been there   and its never easy when someone makes the big announcement.  Obviously if they knew your circumstances they wouldn't have rushed over to tell  you in person and spend ages talking about the news. You may find that as your journey continues  you will  want to tell close family members just so they are aware of the situation however regardless if people know or not its still never easy to hear that kinda news. I have had times when people have told me they are preg and have been unaware of my situation and blabbered on for ages about it and i have felt hurt and upset that it wasn't me who was expecting, then on the otherhand i had an occasion when a close friend who was aware of the situation told me she was preg by txt message, she was obviously trying to spare my feelings but it still hurt and upset me. So i guess what i am trying to say is that what every way the news comes it always carries a sting with it. I do hope you feeling better honey and wish you lost of   for 2012

That goes for all you wonderful and strong ladies still trying to achieve your dream!! Don't give up, the best things in life never come easy and i   we will have lots of good  news on the thread for 2012!!!!!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sorry that I have been AWOL a bit but took the last cycle hard and really didn't want to bring you all down.  Thanks for all of your support.    My computer is also playing up at the moment.  I get on for 10 min bursts and then it dies.  Have ordered a laptop so hopefully back in the world of the living properly soon.

Snzk:  So sorry to hear about your recent cycle and sending massive hugs.    You sound like a very strong person.  Wish that there was a wand that we could all wave.

Mierran:  Not too sure.  I have now had 2 eset FETs.  We have only 2 frosties left.  There was talk of putting them both back next time if my cycle didn't work but I am not too sure as yet.  That would be them all gone!    Know that probably sounds a bit daft but feels like the end of the road as well.  I am very scared of another fresh cycle due to all the problems that I had the last time.  Although I would LOVE to be pregnant with twins, scared that my body wouldn't be able to cope with the ileostomy if it did work out.  However, then think that it would give us a slightly better chance that one would take, save us about £1.3k and mean that I only need to take the FET drugs that cause me so much pain, the once!  So, not really too sure to be honest.  Any advice?

Misha:  Sorry to hear that the MW was rude.  Totally unacceptable in today's society especially if you are dealing with people.  Did you manage to get 4D scan booked?  

Mrs Hoopy:  I hope that you all had a great Christmas.

Twolinesprettyplease:     Sorry to hear that you are struggling a bit.  I know exactly how you feel.  I am struggling like hell.  In the last 3 weeks, 3 friends have had babies along with sister in law and another friend is due any day, plus a pregnant cousin and 2 pregnant work colleagues.    I find it soooo difficult.  I have no friends now who don't have babies.  Finding it so difficult.  Had to spend Christmas with in laws and 3 day old baby.  I really am very happy for them but it just hurts so much.  Hope that you are feeling a bit brighter now.

Hi to everyone else but I have missed so much.

xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

hope you all had a great xmas and hogmanny

spl - i think it's a decision only you can make. I know I didnt find a twin pregnancy too bad - and certainly better than the endo and the probs associated with tx were. It's a fair bit of money to put towards another cycle too. I asked my gynae if there were increased risks for me over others with regards to a twin pregnancy . Have you done that? ( you cant just ask about a twin preg. a lot of gynaes are pro eset for all )  

here's to a great 2012

x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Mierran,

Thanks.  At the start of my IVF journey, we were told that based on out age, my AMH, ileostomy and previous surgery, that eset was the way to go.  Our 4 frosties were also all blasts.  However, after the last last review before my latest failed FET, the Dr said that he would be inclined to thaw the last 2 and transfer them if this cycle didn't work.  My fear is my body coping with a twin pregnancy due to my ileostomy.  I have asked my Nurse and although she has experience of pregnany women with a bag, not had twins before.  I then think that the liklihood of them both takling is slim, although I know that it can happen and that it might increase outr chances of one taking and save me both money, but more importantly pain as the IVF drugs really cause me a lot of pain.  I have a review meeting with my IVF Dr in mid Jan and will discuss if more with him then.  I also have an appt with my gynae at the end of Jan and will speak to him then about it as well.

Thanks

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

Twolinesprettyplease:  I am glad to hear that you are feeling a bit more optimistic.    You will have good days and bad days.  I feel the same, genuinely happy for others but also wish that it was me.  I think that I am also gettng a bit stronger as I haven't cried in a bit which is good!  Yeah, sometimes they just don't help at all.  I hope that you get the support that you need for friends and family.

xx


----------



## Mrs R

Hi ladies, I've not been on for weeks & weeks so huge apologies for being a rubbish FF (
Things haven't been great, my Granda sadly passed away before Christmas & we're all just devastated and missing him terribly.  
It's also been chaos juggling work, master Luke etc etc but I'm like the bad penny...I keep turning up lol!

So many posts I've missed that I'd never catch up or remember so again more apologies as I'll have a lack of personals. I'll make a conscious effort to come on more often...I promise!!!!

Anyway folks let's hope 2012 is a fantastic year for everyone with miracles and dreams being fulfilled

Mrs R xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Mrs R so sorry to hear about your sad news, its never easy losing a loved one but its especially difficult over the festive period. We lost both my aunt and uncle suddenly, just days before Christmas last year. They were only in there 40's and it was such a shock, we are all still finding it difficult. I hope things get better over the coming weeks xx
Hi to everyone else, i hope you had a good new year!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sorry to hear that your granda passed away Mrs R.  

Misha:  Hope that you are keeping well.

xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies !


Happy New Year. Hope you all survived the festive period and all the ups and downs it can bring.


Mrs R - So sorry to hear about your Granda. Such a hard thing to go through at this time of year. I hope you are getting lots of cuddles from your little man.


Misha - how are you doing ? On the home straight now. I hope you are keeping well.


SPL - how are you feeling. I know how hard and frustrating this journey can seem and sometimes it does seem like there is no good news but as many have said before stamina seems to all to often be needed in bucket loads. Like Mierran I'm a twin Mum too and I remember the scan. Initially tears of joy at seeing one heartbeat, more at seeing the second one ( I think I had less 10% chance of becoming pregnant at all so far less twins!) and then hours and days later the fear of carrying twins. However, I had a pretty text book pregnancy and was 40 when I had the boys so I would have been very high risk. I was anaemic and had a few faints - but this can happen to women of any age and with singletons.  Is there anyone else who could advice you ?


TLPP - glad to hear you are feeling positive. It is very isolating when everyone around you is falling pregnant and you aren't it just makes the pain so much worse. I have lost friends over it and still feel odd with my s-i-l who had two children (and was very insensitive) whilst we were struggling through IVF. Feel free to let rip on here as I have done many times!!


Hi to everyone else.


Better fly. Taking DS2 (and DS1 of course!) to the hospital this am. He has a wee problem with his hands due to a tight squeeze in the womb so they are attempting to fit splints for him to help stretch the tendons. 


M
xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Minnie:  Thanks.  i know that you are right but I am really finding it very difficult.  IU was back at work today and the girl in my work who is pregnant constantly talks about it and rubs her belly.  There have been a lot of pregnant people but I think that this one is especially hard as I should be at the same stage, with he belly etc...    I think that I will see what the Dr says on Sat and will also email  my colo-rectal surgeon to ask his advice too.  Thanks and I am glad to hear that you are well.  

Hope all the other ladies are well.

xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi ladies

Gosh it gone quite on here!
Hope everyone has recovered from the festive period now, although i feel as if its been months ago already!

SPL- Sorry your having a tough time of it, its always hard to deal with pregnancy bumps.  Its hard putting a brave face on it and some times its a struggle and just gets on top of you. The last time i was preg my SIL actually cried to my MIL  saying it wasn't fair as she wanted to have the first grandchild. After that she did lost of very upsetting things, i was shocked as we had been good friends, she just liked to be "the first" to do everything. Anyway she feel pregnant about 2 months after me, she decided for some reason that it would be a nice time to tell everyone she was preg the day after i found out my baby had died and while i was waiting to be booked in for a D&C.  It was such a painful time for us  MIL and FIL were upset for us but soon the excitement of there new grandchild coming took over. I tried to be positive and put on a brave face but obviously people were expecting me to sing and dance because comments were being made that because we had lost out baby we were preventing BIL and SIL from talking about there baby!! As if! I was dreading going to see the baby when he was born as by that point i felt everyone was constantly watching my facial expression to she "how i was reacting" Sorry to ramble on but 8 years on its still painful subject, but i do have a newphew that i luv to bits and he has became my wee friend. I guess my point is that i have always found other peoples pregnancy's hard to deal with but when the baby arrives i feel fine! Weird eh??
As for SIL she has never been a good mother to newphew she wanted a girl instead, but to the point where she has totally resented her son for being a boy, she treated both her son and her DH badly and they was she spoke and treated her own child has been truly shocking at times.  BIL was  left holding the baby and him and MIL have basically brought my nephew up.  She ended up having an affair with another man  they  now have a little girl together, i do wonder how she treats her little girl and if she is a better mum second time round?  

Anyway SLP sorry for the rant, but it can be incredibly difficult to deal with people being preg especially if you were due around the same time, don't beat yourself up for it, you are only human and some days you will be more bouncier that others!   

Mini hows your LO hand?

Well i have been in bed all day feeling run down with a sore head and throat, hope i feel better soon as i dont want to go into labour feeling so awful. I had a MW app the other day and i have to go back on the 26th for a sweep and if thats not possible they might offer an induction! eekk!!  

 to everyone else, hope 2012 is treating you well so far!


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Oh Misha, I feel for you.  I truly sorry to hear your story, It's just so unfair isn't it - some people have child and dont appreciate them because of their sex, yet others would be overjoyed to have any child.  
On a slightly more upbeat note however I am delighted to hear that you are nearly due  that's sooo exciting!  I don't know you but I know that you are gonna be a fantastic wee mummy!!!  Keep well, and I'll keep an eye open for the stork flying past    xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Misha - I rushed in there thinking it was news of Baby Moo !! You had me all excited. I'll have to wait a wee while longer ! That's a shame you are not feeling so good, there is so much going around at the moment. Are you taking anything ? Hope you are getting plenty of rest.


SPL - I tend to agree with the pregnancy bumps thing. I had a few years which were hard too. My SIL wasn't that great about things and had 2 babies whilst we were trying. We get on quite well now but you don't really forget. I remember DH and I both having a right good greet at our other nieces christening. My treatment had been cancelled due to poor response a few days before and it looked bad for us. Meanwhile SIL had her daughter on her hip and a huge 7 month bump with her son. She just didn't get it. I know your health problems make things more complicated but there are lots of us on this thread who know how you feel and hopefully our stories can help a little. Have a good old rant if you need to. 

TLPP - how are you feeling now ? Better I hope.

We're all fine. DS2's hand is ok. His thumb and index finger are fine but he doesn't fully straighten the other three. You wouldn't know though, he does everything but they were trying to fit splints. He didn't let them touch him though so it wasn't ideal. They were lovely though and had a good look. So I think he is going to see a hand specialist. I don't think its a big thing though but the care is excellent. I feel he is treated like a wee Prince. Which of course he is !!

Re your comments about sex. I nearly assaulted a woman in Asda one day. I was at the checkout and the woman serving was coo-ing at my boys. The woman in the queue behind said to me 'You'll be wanting a girl next', I said 'I was more than happy with what I had' and she then said 'Girls are better!'. Thankfully I bit my tongue, if she had any idea what we had been through.....I've also had a couple of comments from people I class as good friend about me not having a girl and how one of each is the perfect family. I hope a perfect family is one where the family (whatever shape or form that is) are happy and healthy, well loved and safe. Right best stop. I'm ranting now !  

How is everyone else doing ? 


M
xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Minnie:  Thanks.    I am glad that I am not the only one who feels like this!  Sorry to hear that you also had a rough time.  I am glad that DS2's hand is ok and that you are getting good care.  Can't believe that woman said that!    Some people just don't have a clue at all!!

Misha:  Thanks.    You sound like such a strong lady to get through that.  It truly is awful.  Thanks for sharing your experiences with me.  Means a lot.  I can't believe that you are due so soon!  Where does the time go?!?!  Hope you feel better soon.

Twolinesprettyplease:  Hope that your next appointment goes well.

Afm, I had my review appt on Sat there.  If I am being honest, nothing new really was said.  They just don't really know.  My bladder is getting worse again and need to wait and see what the MRI scan says as well.  So Dr is recommending a single transfer again.  Not sure how I feel about that as I had it in my head that we would put them both back this time.  He said that with my medical history and ileostomy then 2 might not be the best idea.  However, we have to decide.  I liked the idea of only going through the drugs once, due to the pain, but having two in.  However, the clinic are just about to publish statistics about eset versus double transfers.  Their data shows that there is NO increased chance at having two at all!  Not sure what to do.  So, will see what MRI says in a couple of weeks.  I also asked if I should lose weight.  I knew what the answer would be and he said yes.  It affects fertility success rates and obviously anything that helps would be a bonus.  My chances of pregnancy with a blast are 45-50% but 7% less due to weight.  He said again that the fact that I have been pregnant and then m/c means that we can do this. The fluid is a thing for ladies with endo and they can't really do anything about it.    I started crying once we left as I had it in my head that I would be starting again in a fortnight.  Don't get me wrong, if I want to, I can.  It is entirely up to us.  I just worry that if it doesn't work, I would always wonder 'what if...'.  Time is also precious with the other surgeries that I need and my bladder and general endo getting worse.  so all in, not too sure what to do.  Think that we might try to lose weight for a couple of weeks, see how we get on and then make a decision.  If it is not happening then we may go ahead with the transfer.  It's just more waiting and with no chance of a natural pregnancy, it is hard.

xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies, 
Misha - when is baby moo going to arrive?? hope you are keeping well, can't be long to go now !!   
SPL - how are you? seems like you have some more tough decisions to make regarding what to do next. Hope you aren't too stressed and if you are planning on tyring to lose some weight that you can focus on that for a bit. You are right, the waiting isn't great..   
2lines - hope you get some answers and a way forward at your apppointment next week. Good luck   
Minnie - Glad to read you and yours are all fine. I can just imagine DS not allowing them near him !!. I am sure he loved being treated like a little prince. Hope all goes well when he sees the hand specialist.   
Mrs R - sorry to hear about your grandpa, we lost mine too so it has been a sad time. Hope Luke is coming on great   
Mrs H - how was Eloise's first christmas?? Hope you are all doing well.
heres to a happy 2012 xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Snzk, good to hear from you and wishing you lots of happiness for 2012!  

SPL- Sounds like you have a lot to think about, the waiting is the killer!!! Its enough to drive you insane  , i feel like i have wished days, weeks and years of my life away waiting on the next appointment or tx, i am sure we have all done the same, and its never easy when you have had a mental date in your mind for tx to start and  then have to move it back again! 

Twolines- Sorry your SIL anything like mine, I could write a book about all the nasty things she said and done, the worst thing was after i had the D&C she asked my MIL why everyone was upset and why we were all acting like someone had just died!!! Errm my baby just died!!  She was such a hurtful person and caused a lot of pain. Anway at least for us she is no longer with BIL as she has a new man, but still she manages to make trouble for him and his new partner, who thankfully,  is a wonderful step mum to my newphew. I hope your SIL is not as bad as my ex was, life is hard enough at times without people like that around.  Glad you have hubby on the Vits, anything is worth a try! My DH   was effected by an operation he had when he was a  boy and also mumps, i suspect you have already looked into it but there are a few little things that can be done to improve the little guys, were were only ever suitable for ICSI due to count being so low, but after he started on the Vits, changed a few things in his diet and ditched the beer completely( even though he was only a very occasional drinker)  things got a little better.  Fingers crossed you get somewhere with your results on the 25th!

Mini- Oh you made me   there! sorry no news of baby moo and i   it stays that way to i get back on my feet!! Been to the Docs and been given antibiotics for an infection, been up all night shivering, sweating, with a sore throat and pounding headache!!   the antibiotics kick in before labour as i have no energy and feel awful at the moment!!     Mini you make me laugh Haa haa! an assult in asda, how funny!! people need to think before they speak don't they? My friend has 2 little boys and says she gets comments like that a lot, but she is perfectly happy with her boys. Like you say Mini if they ever felt the pain of IF for one second they would never quibble over sex and be happy with the gift they have been given. I read an article about it "gender dissapointment" Its called,  and how it can cause depression in mums who were hoping for the opposite sex!!! WTF??!!  Oh makes me angry, when there are so many mummys in waiting that would give anything to have there own baby! OK thats me on my high horse now  

Hi to all you other fab Glasgow girlie's!

I am away to make another hot drink and blow my nose yet again!!


----------



## misha moo

Still in bed today, feeling so run down but the antibiotics are starting to kick in.    i get back on my feet before labour starts xx


----------



## snzk

Hey misha
Hoping you Feel better soon and get you energy back for whats ahead . Xxx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

to you Misha - nothing wrong with a duvet day or two, really beats battling in that weather!   Hope you are feeling better soon and those antibiotics do as promised xxx


----------



## misha moo

Aww thanks girls, i am starting to feel better today, still not ready for running a marathon, but thankfull starting to get on the mend. Fingers crossed another day or two and i will be back to normal.

Did anyone do anything intresting this weekend? Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just a quick post to see how misha was getting on glad see your feeling better mrs gets loads of vit c down you 
the last few weeks of pregancy are the worst all you want is your dream in your arms it cant come quickly enough    

snk glad to see your not giving up good luck with this cycle  eloise is only here because i truly believed it would happen one day (although many times it seemed so far off ) got everthing crossed for you        

afm eloise is growing so much its frightening there not baby babies for long     thinking about weaning her now which is really scary but were still and probably always will get so much joy from her she truly is our wee miracle who is now letting me know she wants fed(takes that after her mum loves her food and has no patience)

anyway hope everyone else is doing good sorry for lack of personals
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies !


Misha - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. Hopefully you will continue to improve before the final 'push' !




MrsH - they do grow so quickly don't they. My boys are 16 months now and I think I finally have to admit they are no longer babies. Although when they are in their wee sleepsuits at night the still look like wee munchkins !


Snzk - hi there ! Glad to see you have a plan of action. I agree with what MrsH says. Sometimes you just have to believe it, although it can seem so far off at times.


SPL - I'm so sorry you have such hard decisions to make. There are lots of positives although it might not feel like that at the moment. I hope you can be good to yourself whilst you decide.


TLPP - Hope your appt goes well. It sounds like you are doing all the right things. We both got very obsessive about alcohol, caffiene etc etc worth it all in the end though !


AFM - all good. Had a nice day at the zoo yesterday. The only pandas we saw were two folk in suits though, the boys weren't too impressed. They've already met the real ones a couple of times already so weren't going to be fooled ! No luck so far with job hunting.


----------



## MinneMouse

Misha - Any news of baby Moo ?! Hope you are doing well and feeling better ! 


Hi everyone else !


M
x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

hi everyone!
We had our appointment yesterday, not quite delighted, but never mind. We had a Dr, dont know his name, but it was a different one from the last time. He spent most of the appt looking at our notes and consulting the Professor and then handed DH another sample pot







dont get me wrong, he was nice enough, but we really done have any clarity yet on which procedure we are getting. He even mentioned IUI,which I was told I was unsuitable for 3 yrs ago, hence the referral to GRI. I'm so confused! Still not on any waiting list, will prob be on one by the time our 12 months is up!


----------



## misha moo

Mini- I had a sweep done today, quite uncomfortable! ouch  think it was made extra worse as i am struggling to walk with the pain from my SPD. The mucus plug came away during the sweep and my cervix was soft but baby is not fully engaged and cervix are still long. Been bleeding since i had it done but i don't think its going to have an effect, but who knows i could be wrong!  Anyway due date is Tue and if baby has not arrived i am booked for induction next Fri!!! EEKKK!  Any luck with a job yet?x

Twolines- Sorry you came away none the wiser, when is your next app?? Some times you have to be firm with the Docs and just push them into answering you, i think sometimes they are so wrapped up in filling out paper work and not listening!! If you still feel confused i would phone up and ask for a few things to be clarified.

Mrs H i cant believe the little one is ready to start munching!!!  how time goes x

Hi to everyone else

MISHA X


----------



## MinneMouse

Misha - I didn't have a sweep but I did have bleeding off and on for a few days before my LOs arrived. I then woke up and finally realised I was in labour. Not sure why it took my hours to realise. I just thought my tummy was a bit sore.    So you never know. Maybe you should switch on the TV and watch Andy Murray that should get things moving !!


Twolines - So sorry your appt brought more questions than answers. It is so frustrating. When do you find out more ?


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Hi MinneMouse - DH has a sample to submit next week and we have an appointment 2 weeks after that.  It's starting to become a saga LOL


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Misha:  Thanks.  Wishing you well and looking forward to hearing your news.

Twolinesprettyplease:  I hope that you get answers at your next appointment.

Minnie:  Thanks.  lad to hear that you are well and hope that the job hunting picks up for you soon.

Mrs Hoopy: Glad to hear that you are well and Eloise is making herself know.

Snzk:  Thanks.  How are you getting on?

Afm, I got my MRI results the other day.  It showed active endo in my pouch of Douglas (i thought this was all removed) and severe adhesions all over from my surgeries.  It dodn't show anything on my bladder but also showed that I might have two and not one fistulas.  Gutted!  They also said that my ovaries are immobile and stuck!  Never knew that.  I am still having real bladder issues so they are going to perform an eua and urethral dilatation.  Has anyone ever had that before?

Hi to anyone else that I missed and I hope that you are well.

xx


----------



## Julietta

hello ladies, its all rather quiet here. Hope you all are well and keeping cosy! 

Sorry not been on for a while, wanted to get to the 20 week mark! 

Misha....any news yet?? Hope you are feeling better and ur bundle is on the way??

Mrs Hoopy, glad ur having fun with your wee miracle x they do grow so so fast, enjoy every min x we have so many pics of innes at that age and still now its unreal!!! 

SPL, follow ur gut instinct re transfer x we initially were all for one but as they ended up poorer quality we decided at last mo to put two in. They both took but lost one very early on.

Two lines I hope u get some answers and good news soon! x

Big hi to all u girlies but just to say our 20 week scan went well and found out this time we are having a wee girl!!! So over the moon. All looks well with baby so so far so good. Never give up hope ladies as dreams can come true. 

Must go and get innes from nursery now, speak soon xxx

julz x


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Just wanted to let you all know i am a mummy  Our beautiful baby boy  Alexander was born last Fri night weighing in at 7lb! I managed to get to 5cm on my own at home, when we got to hospital we were  transfered to the delivery room just as my waters broke and i spontaneously delivered!!!  within 30 mins i had fully dilated and pushed him into the world. 
I couldn't get any pain relief as the baby's heart rate had decelerated  rapidly and the MW  pressed the button for the medical team and no one was available, they were all in theater, the MW keep shouting for some one to get her medical assistance,   i was terrified, there was no one to help i though we were going to loose him. Then thankfully i just started to push and within about 6 contractions he arrived. I tore quite badly and was also cut because it was such a rush to get him out, so  I've been quite uncomfortable with my stitches but he has been totally worth every minute and we feel so blessed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cars

Misha   - Congrats  delighted for you, enjoy every precious minute xxx so happy for you xxx


----------



## snzk

Congratulations misha !! Xxxx catch up soon..


----------



## Julietta

OHHH CONGRATULATIOSN MISHA, WELL DONE U XXXXX


----------



## MinneMouse

Misha ! 


Many congratulations on the arrival of your very special little boy ! I know your journey has been a hard one and your pregnancy was not an easy one either but now you are a MUMMY ! And all the rest doesn't matter.


I hope you are enjoying every minute and settling in to life as a family. Before you know it he'll be sticking his finger up your nose or pulling your hair if mine are anything to go by.


Hope you are getting enough rest and you're recovery is quick.


Take are.


You've made my day !


Minnie


(& 2 little boys and 1 big one)


----------



## Carrie D

Congratulations Misha...I'm so happy that you  have little Alexander safe and sound.  Enjoy every minute xx


----------



## mierran

That's brilliant news Misha. So happy for you all. x x


----------



## Sweetnats

Sorry to gate crash. But misha I was looking to see your good news at some point. Congratulations! Sorry it was so scary but like you say. He is safely here now so that's all that matters x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Julietta:  That's great news that all is going well and that you are having a wee girl.  I hope that the next 20 weeks are good for you as well.

Misha:  Congratulations.  Fantastic news.  I hope that you and your family are well.

xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

misha congratulations to you and your dh
who cares about pain he is here now and its all forgot about   
totally over the moon for you        

mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies....

mrs H - how are you? hope Eloise is doing well.   

minnie - how are you and the boys? been anymore panda spotting ?? hope all is good.  

'mummy' misha - how are you?? hope you are more comfortable now and Alexander is settling at home.   

Julietta - great news - team pink !!... I hope Innes is happy too... glad all is going well.   

spl - how are you?? i have no experience of what you have to have done, hope you are doing okay. been a tough ride for you lately.   

2lines - how's things progressing for you?

mierran - hey, how are you? hope the kiddies are keeping you on your toes !! xx   

hi to anyone I've missed. 

afm - well, only 2wks to go until we jump on that rollercoaster again...has come round quick. Still aprehensive but the excitement will kick in soon I am sure !!. 

take care all. xxxxxx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi snzk, I didn't know you were heading back.  I'll have everything crossed for you that this is finally your time xx


----------



## snzk

Hey carrie d - thanks, how are you, long time no speak !!

Initially mind set that enough was enough but reality was not ready to give up !!
Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Snzk: Glad to hear that you are going again soon and i wish you all the luck in the world. I'm not too great to be honest. My bladder is really playing up. Starting to really get to me. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Xxx


----------



## snzk

spl - thanks, sorry to hear you are still having a rough time. sending you lots of


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Sorry I have not been on here for a while, had some really tragic news about my uncle, so we have been up and down to the hospital with little /no time to do much else.  Feel a bit robotic at the moment.
Had some excellent news today, we are now officially on the ICSI list as of today, backdated to July and should reach the top about July/Aug this year.  Nice to have some good news for a change    DHs SA was much better and all he has done (apart from no alcohol) is cut down completely on caffeine, even to the point of drinking caffeine free coke.  The lovely wee doctor couldnt believe that that is all we have changed.  We got a nice wee leaflet about ICSI, which I have kept in my handbag as a wee reminder of how lucky we are.
Sorry for the lack of personals - im a bit out of touch, but I wish you all well
Muchos love to you all x


----------



## mrs hoopy

snk 
2wks will fly in i am excited for you already           
got everything crossed for you mrs
spl sorry your still in pain hope the doctors can do something for you  
carrie d good to hear from you how are you keeping   
2lines glad to hear you finally got some good news july/aug will  be here in no time   
misha hope your settling into motherhhod or should that be alexander settling into life!!   

afm my baby is eating solids !!!cant believe how quick the time has gone she is also getting to big for her pram   the time is really flying in

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## snzk

mrs h - glad to hear all is well with you and yours. Sounds like Eloise is coming on great, on solids too !!.   
misha - how are you? how is baby Alexander settling??   
2lines - that's good you are getting good news, Mrs H is right, will be time before you know it !!   
spl - hugs for you too    
mrs r- hope all good with you Luke is doing well.   
afm, hoping that heading out on 'leap year day' will bring good luck !!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Snzk: thanks.   I hope that it is good luck for you too. I'm a leap year baby so getting a birthday this year which is good.  

Mrs Hoopy: glad to hear that you and Eloise are well.  

Twolinesprettyplease: glad to hear that you are all good to start soon and that hubby's results are improved too. 

Xx


----------



## mierran

```


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,
that last post was courtesy of my little girl    

Snzk - not long to go now. Keeping fingers toes and everything crossed. x x 

spl - sorry you're feeling so grotty. Is it problems going to pee, incontinance or pain on peeing you've got? Any of them is a nightmare. Have they thought about down-regging you for a few months to try and shrink the endo down?

Mrs H - isnt it amazing how time flies. I cant believe Eloise is on solids already. You doing traditional soft foods or baby-led weaning?

Misha - how's motherhood going? How's Alexander? Hope the 3 of you are doing well. How's your pelvis getting on?

minnie - how're your boys doing? are they enjoying nursery?

twolines - that's brilliant news - and a really short waiting time. hope it just flies by

carrie D - how're you? any luck from those implantation lines from athens?

Julietta -a little girl. That's great - it means you have the excuse to buy new baby clothes. glad she's growing well. Hope your pregnancy continues to go well.

afm all going well. babies not babies any more. thye're running around and into everything. It's great fun but is hard work - esp as we seem to have had serial colds recently,    
Work busy and I'm going to change my hours slightly as my mum finding looking after the wee ones the 2 long days a bit tough, esp as dp's hours changins so he'll be around less. It will be tougher on me as a long shift without a break, but easier on Mum as it's a shorter day, and DP will be around for more of it. 

Hope everyone had a good valentines day.
x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Mierran, glad to hear that the wee ones are doing so well.   It's all very strange. I basically feel that I need to go to the toilet constantly,so am physically 'holding it in' all day. I also think that wee bits are coming out too.   Once I pee,I need to go again as soon as I stand up. Don't feel it as much when I'm lying or sitting!! I am on the pill for 2 months at a time so should really be downregged. 

Xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening ladies !


How are we all doing?


Misha - how are you settling in to life as a Mummy ? Hope it is all going well. Looking forward to hearing all about it.


MrsH - Glad to hear your wee one is now your big one. Its so true what they say. They don't stay babies for long. Although sometimes it would be lovely to press the pause button for a while longer. I certainly felt like that !


SPL - You have my sympathies. I am just recovering from a UTI which I thought had gone itself as things calmed down after 4/5 days. I then felt fine but woke up during the night in pain and shivering and the infection had moved up to my kidneys. Very painful and I can honestly say I have never felt so unwell. Ended up calling the Dr out as my head was so bad. She diagnosed a migraine on top of all that! Anyway, feeling much better now but it has taken 3 different antibiotics to sort me out !


Mierran - Boys are loving nursery. They are there 3 days a week now. As I am supposed to either have a job or be seriously looking. I had two lovely home made Valentine cards on Tuesday made for Mummy. It made me cry (again !!). Glad to hear your two are keeping you busy ! 


Snzk - So glad to hear you are going for it again and wishing you all the luck in the world. I am praying this is your time.


AFM - All good here. Well other than the kidney infection - see above. Boys are happy wee fellas. We had them at the hairdressers yesterday so they are looking even more handsome than ever now! I'm not having much luck on the job front. I want to work part time but it seems that is only achievable if you are already in a job. Anyway, I'm going to look for a while longer and then I might think about going full time (which I will hate !!) for a short while and then try and drop my hours. I know I've been lucky to be off with the boys for so long but I guess you get greedy ! But as we all know money doesn't grow on trees!


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Minnie - hope you're recovered now from your uti. and good luck on the job front. You dont know anyone you could job share with? 

spl - i think the pill stops you from ovulating re a cycle by fooling your body into thinking you're early stages of pregnancy, rather than temporarily pushing you into the monopause and switching off all your hormones. It may be worth trying prostap/ zoladex for 6 months.

snzk - not long now. Fingers xd for you   h 

hi to everyone else


----------



## snzk

mierran  - loving the pic of the kids    hope all is good with you.   Yes, not long, 7 sleeps and counting !! 
spl- hope you feel better soon   
minnie - hope you have got over the uti. fingers crossed you get something sorted on the job front.   
hope everyone else is doing okay. xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

good luck snk
got everything crossed for you             

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## misha moo

Hey just wanted to check to see if we were all still alive!!! LOL  

Just a quick one my wee boy is starting to do well after a awful start. The special feed he has been given for the cows milk intolerance is working and he is not crying in pain all the time, we are awaiting an appointment with a specialist as it will effect him again at the weaning stage. 

Hope all mums, babies and mummies in waiting are doing well xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Minnie: sorry to hear about the uti and kidney infection. Hope you are recovered now. Glad to hear the boys are well. Hope the job search is more fruitful. 

Misha: glad to hear that your wee boy is doing better now. 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well, mierran,snzk and mrs hoppy.  

Xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey Ladies!

Gosh things have gone really quite on here! 

Just though i would pop on and wish you all a Happy Easter!!  

Minnemouse- Hope the boys are doing well, any luck on the job front yet?  

SPL- How are you honey? Are you still having trouble with you bladder playing up?  

Mierran- How are the babies? Well actually they will be getting big now!  

Mrs H- Hope you and Mr H enjoyed the footie result yesterday. Cuddles to little Eloise x

Snzk Hows things I've been thinking about you x

Twolines- Any more news about the list? If not Jul/Aug is not far away!!! You will be on the rollercoster before you know it!!

Julietta- How are you keeping? hows bump?

Carrie D- how are things for you? whats been happening on the tx front?
ATM; Things are going well, A has settled so much more, although we are still waiting on our appointment from the hospital. I have been attending physio as still having a lost of problems with my hips. The physio manipulated it back into place the other week and man alive, let me tell you its been sore!!!   I go back to see her again this week and in the meantime the Doc prescribed me some strong pain killers! I am just enjoying my LO and count my blessings every day and keep all you ladies in waiting in my  

Hope we can keep this thread going ladies, we have gathered so much experience between us all and can help anyone new starting out. If it wasn't for this thread at times i don't know what i would have done, not just for the support but i also found out so much info from the other ladies on here! So lets keep the network going!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi misha,

Glad to hear that LO is doing well and that you are settling into a routine. I hope that the pains in your hips disappear soon. 

Yeah,bladder still playing up. Had a wee op on Tuesday but still not better. Need to see what cons says in may. I'm desperate to do another fet but can't at the moment. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Xx


----------



## snzk

Hey Misha, glad A is settling well and hope you are better soon, must be very sore !!


Spl - hope you get on okay and can get sorted for your next FET


Hi to all, been hibernating of late but back again and booked to go to serum in few weeks for hysteroscopy. Depending on results will hopefully be having DE cycle there soon. Fingers crossed.


Happy Easter to everyone and hope you are all keeping well.


Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi ladies just though i would pop on and see how everyone was doing?
Hope to hear some positive news from all you wonderful ladies still waiting on you little miracles xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
its went really quiet on hear hopefully it will pick up it would be  a shame to loose this thread with all the experience we have  
misha hows motherhood bet your loving every minute of it    

snk how you hope this time brings you lots of luck        

spl how are you hopefully your bladder problem is sorted any news on your next fet

minnie hows the job hunting going ive applied for flexible working and omg what a nightmare

mieran how are your two getting on

anyway hope everyone is well i am due back to work in 6wks and i am totally dreading it hopefully going part time if my multinational company can find a place for me     
lots of love
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## snzk

hey mrs h, yes you are right, very quite on here these days.

where has the time gone eh, Eloise will be keeping you busy... I bet you don't want to leave her and go back to work, hope you get sorted and can go part-time.

spl- how are you ??

misha - hey miss, how are you, hope all is good with Alexander

mierran - hope all is good, catch up again real soon

carrieD - how are you??

hope everyone is doing well and I agree with Mrs H, would be a shame not to keep in touch

afm, still on the rocky road !!!  just back from having Hysteroscopy at Serum in Athens, all good and planning down regulating injection on 28th May... getting happy about that. !!!

take care all xxxxx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Hi guys,just checking in  getting close to our "top of the list time".i know ive asked this before,but what should i expect once i reach the top ofthe icsi list?(timeframes etc) would like to fit in a wee break before treatment if poss.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Lovely to hear that you are doing so well misha and mrs hoppy.  

Snzk: good luck. I have evewrything crossed for you. 

Twolinesprettyplease: you must be very excited.  

Afm, it's a long story and not too sure where to begin. Things aren't great at the moment but hoping to try again soon. 

Xxx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

SPL - Cant wait - its only a month until we are at the top.  Im soooooo excited about it - I really cant wait to get those needles and get stabbing myself  DH isnt as excited about that part lol, he is very squeamish!


----------



## Mrs R

hello lovely ladies

I have been absent for so long & do apologise  

how are you all?  
I dont really get the time to come on here now between Luke, work, family things etc! Never seems to be the time    and as always things with me always seem to be a bit hectic...my dads cancer treatment is still ongoing, Hes due to start a new clinical trial drug at the beatson in a few weeks time so fingers crossed that will be good!
Sadly my granda passed away just before Xmas which was a major shock for us all and has left such a vacant gap, we're all still struggling with it and my gran is just rapidly going down the hill now before our eyes so its all quite stressful as shes really struggling to adapt and isnt coping well on her own. My mum is stressed to the max! Families eh!

Luke was 2 in January although he actually looks about 4!!! He's really big for age and is often thought to be older.Ive just had him awarded a place a nursery for when he turns 3, hes to start next Feb!!! Wow how did that happen My baby going to big boy nursery!!!!

We've been contemplating our 2little frosties from Luke's 'batch'...thats me 34 & hubby almost 35 so feel we need to think seriously about giving them a chance very soon. We're poss thinking of a FET in Oct/Nov time so may be on to get some info from all you experienced FET ladies. 
I have to say I'm not pinning my hopes on them surviving defrost never mind leading to a successful pregnancy. I kinda feel we've used our miracle and precious gift with Luke and dont really see us being that lucky so although we'll try it, Im not going to be majorly stressed or anxious etc as Luke is more than we could have ever hoped or prayed for and feel truly blessed to have him

Well Luke is down for a wee nap as he's tired himself out at the parent/toddler group this morn. Once he wakes its Asda on my agenda, what fun, especially now as he no longer wants to sit in the trolley but "help" push it round now instead!!!!! eeeek!!!!

hope this finds you all well!

xxx


----------



## snzk

mrs r - great to hear from you, all very quite on here for a while. so good to hear how Luke is progressing and 'where has the time gone' !!! 
sorry to hear about your family issues, such a difficult time for you all and for your mum. I know what it's like with us after gran passed away and grandad has severe dimensia so can't remember she has gone. So sad. 
hope your dad gets on well with the trial drug. sorry to hear his cancer treatment is still ongoing, seems such a while for him now. 

wishing you all the best with your frosties..   

i started final cycle and will be heading to Athens end of next week, excited but terrified, our last attempt so scared it doesn't work .... 

xxxxxxx

hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. 2lines - how are you? SPL - any progress for you ??

xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Mrs R: it sounds like you are haing a tough and very busy time.   I hope that your dad's new drugs work well amd your poor nan. It's hard of everyone but very difficult to watch family members struggle as well. Can't believe Luke is getting so old.   Sounds like a plan re your frosties. Good luck.  

Snzk: very exciting indeed. All the best for this week and please let us know how you get on. 

Afm, well now have a urogynae consultant and been put on meds for my bladder. We are also trying another fet at the moment. You are the first ppl I have told. We are keeping it very quiet this time. I'm not really that confident to be honest. Convinced that the fluid will return and that the cycle will be cancelled or that my embryos won't survive the thaw. I'm already passing a lot of fluid so think its a done deal tbh.   

Xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone

hi mrs r luke is 2 wow how quickly times goes to true familes  

snk good luck mrs lots of luck and prayers sent your way   oh and toe crossing to   
spl good luck  try and keep your   up what stage are you at lots of luck and prayers sent to you  

afm eloise has discovered rolling  cant believe how fast she can move   now well and truly on her food loves everthing she shouldnt (must take that from her dad  )
back to work soon as well so lots of tears and snoters a foot although eloise is really looking forward to it   

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Mrs Hoppy: glad to hear that Eloise is doing so well. She'll be crawling soon. Going back to work not so good. Hope it goes ok. 

Afm, I've started the progynova fet drugs. Scan next week to check for fluid and how lining is getting on. 

Xx


----------



## Julietta

hello ladies, just a very quick hello and wishes to all and to annonce the safe arrival of our beautiful wee girl on the 18th June Elise Isla x she came rather quickly but is truely perfect and family complete. NEVER give up on ur dreams x best wishes xxxx julz x


----------



## snzk

julietta - congratulations !!! 
spl - how are you??
mrs h - glad to hear all is good, hope going back to work wasn't too hard !! 
mrs r - hope all is good.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Julietta: congratulations. 

Snzk: how are you?

Afm, I'm currently on 2ww. Not looking great at the moment though. 

Xx


----------



## snzk

Spl - I also on 2ww !! Try and stay positive, mind over matter keeps you focused, hard tho it is.
Keeping everything crossed for us
Both. Xxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Snzk: I had blast transfer on Wednesday 20th. Otd Monday 2nd July. When's your otd? Everything crossed for us both. I'm not feeling massively confident. Think it's negative for me.  How are you feeling?

Xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

congratulations julietta what a lovely name

congrats snk and spl on being pupo fingers toes and everthing else crossed for you both

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## snzk

Spl - you need to keep your PMA pants on !! I know it's hard to remain positive but you have to. Sending you lots of      
I had 3day trf on the 21st just just behind you. 


Mrs h - thanks, ,keeping in a good positive frame of mind but I am sure to go insane over the weekend .


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Mrs Hoppy: thanks. Not looking great though. How are you?

Snzk: sending you lots of positive thought.   when is your otd?  Mine is Monday but a girl I know had transfer same day as me and her test day is Tom. I'm very tempted!! 

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Snzk,

I'm 9dp5dt today and poas. Got bfn. Can't believe it's all over for us,again.   Good luck for your test date. Is it soon?

Xx


----------



## snzk

Spl - so sorry, but you shld test again on day 12... I am only 8dp3dt so too early for me to test yet. I prefer to wait until otd and new clinic say after 14days not 12. I shld be testing 5/7.
Sending you hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Snzk,

I did another early test today and bfn. I'm 10dp5dt. All over. Just do gutted. It just had to work this time. All the best or 5th.  

Xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

so sorry spl just take loads of time and try to forget for a wee while sometimes we just need to remember that were people(couple) first and foremost and ttc second    
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks ladies. 

Snzk: I've been thinking about you. How'd you get on?     

Twolinesprettyplease: I'm glad to hear that all your heart tests went well. I totally understand how you feel with your friends. I have no friends who are childless now. All my friends have children and many are on their second and third. I struggle a lot if the time.   

Xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi just quickly popping on to see how snk got on       

spl know how you feel all our friends and family all have multiply children which is really hard to take (as to be honest some are rubbish parents!!) but we are proof hang in there and miracles do happen     

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## misha moo

Hey 

Just though i would pop on

Congrats to Julietta on the birth of your little one  
Snkz - I see you recently did a tx, hope all is well xx

SPL-   big hugs honey, sorry things did work out. what can i say it always hurts and is never easy, take care of yourself x

Mrs Hoopy- Glad your enjoying ur long awaited little lady, sounds like your being kept on your toes, happy days x

Mrs R, hope all is well with your family xx

Twolines- Oh! nightmare, think we have all been in the same situation with preg friends, colleagues and family, its never good. I had it many a time, i cant tell you how many babies were born to friends of mine during my txt years, LOTS!! Sometimes i could take that type of conversation, sometimes not, just depends on where i was and how i was feeling. Hopefully you had a nice night and the baby/preg chat wasn't overkill for you. If they are true friends the will be sensitive to your feelings, if they are aware of your situation.xx

Sorry its been so long since Ive been on, just been so busy, enjoying being with my boy. 

Baby dust to all you ladies xxx


----------



## LadyN

Hello there ladies!




Congrats juiletta! 


Mrshoopy / sink hello!! It's been a while how are you both doing?


MrsR cant believe our babies are now 2! Mines is driving me mad these days, it's like dealing with a teenager in an elves body! C has grown so quickly, he's been out of nappies now (except during night) for 3 weeks. I find he needs me less ans less each day! 


Afm I'm preggers! Surprise natural BFP so unplanned to the point where I didn't find out till a week after AF was due!! Totally over the moon although stressing at how we only have 2 bedrooms & a chunk of debt to clear before I take another mat leave! I had been using conceive plus & a moon cup for a few months and think it defo made it work for me.  


Will try see where everyone else is at and become a regular on here again!


Much love x


----------

